# المصطبه الرجالى



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

المصطبه الرجالى ..

بأختصار : الموضوع دة كنت محضره فى دماغى انزله فى قسم كنت اقترحت أفتتاحه وهو قسم للرجال .. ولما اترفضت الفكره نسيت الموضوع خالص

المهم عدنا بالفكره :

بأختصار بردو دى المصطبه الرجالى 

حوارات رجاليه بحته هنتكلم فى كل المشاكل اللى بتضايقنا كرجاله

مش عايز اقول ممنوع دخول البنات بس بكل لباقه  أحب اقول ان المواضيع هتبقى رجاليه ونحب نتكلم براحتنا 

مقصدش بكلمه راحتنا اننا ممكن نقول كلام خارج او مش لطيف 

لكن اقصد ان  فى مصطلحات ومعانى واسلوب معين رجالى مايفهموش الا الراجل 

فأختصارا لحوارات  طويله مالهاش فايده بقت موجودة هنا كتير 

قولنا ان الحوار يُستحب انه يبقى رجالى فقط 

******

اى واحد بقى عنده موضوع رجالى  يحب ننتناقش فيه يطرحه ونتكلم ..

عايز اقول ان مافيش مدير للموضوع كلنا نعتبر نفسنا اصحاب الفكره ونتكلم على طول​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2012)

جميلة الفكرة يا مارو
متابع للمناقشة 
​


----------



## Critic (7 يوليو 2012)

طيب انا متابع معاكوا فى الليلة دى


----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2012)

*حلو الموضوع *

*بس يا باشا ... موضوع ممنوع دخول البنانيت ده مش موفق :thnk0001:*
*لأن مفيش حلاوة من غير نار *
*وال عايز الحلاوة لازم يتلسوع :smile01*
*وهما حطب النار :59:*


*عامة ... متابع *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يوليو 2012)

وبما اننا بنات حشريه وبنحب نعرف كل كبيره وصغيره عنكم
هنتابع معاكم 

غلاسه بقي
حد عنده اعتراض ؟

بس يا توين ايه البنات حطب النار دي
يعني تضحي بينا ولا ايه في الليله دي ؟


----------



## minatosaaziz (7 يوليو 2012)

متابع ... فكرة جميلة


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

متابعين
يا كبير
ولوعاوز تبدا
بمقولة شعرية
انا موجود
وبقت اخوتنا الرجالة
ورايا شعار
مشاء الله


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وبما اننا بنات حشريه وبنحب نعرف كل كبيره وصغيره عنكم
> هنتابع معاكم
> 
> غلاسه بقي
> ...



يا نيفين لمى الدور 

كل اللى بينا شارعين هنزل اجيلك اقتلك وارجع بسرعه ​


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

حد يختار موضوع يا شباب​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

ايةرايك  نتكلم عن حب امتلاك
لان البنات  ديما بتفهم الرجالة غلط
خصوص تقعد تقولك دا حب امتلاك


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2012)

متابع يا رجاله
حلوه الفكره يا رايق
نبدء باول فكره للنقاش ولو تحبو تغيروها نغيرها
ونقول المعاكسه كترت اوى 
وككلام رجالى مش عاوزين ندخل الحريم فى الموضوع
تفتكرو احنا بنعاكس ليه ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يا نيفين لمى الدور
> 
> كل اللى بينا شارعين هنزل اجيلك اقتلك وارجع بسرعه ​



مش هالمه يا ميلو :act23:

بس والنبي وانت جاي هاتلي معاك شويه لب 

الواد روميو نزل ونسيت اقوله هههههههههه


----------



## Critic (7 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> متابع يا رجاله
> حلوه الفكره يا رايق
> نبدء باول فكره للنقاش ولو تحبو تغيروها نغيرها
> ونقول المعاكسه كترت اوى
> ...


حلوة الفكرة :mus13:


----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بس يا توين ايه البنات حطب النار دي
> يعني تضحي بينا ولا ايه في الليله دي ؟


*هههههههههههههه*
*ابويا الله يرحمه ... وهو كان ولد بصحيح يعني :smile01*
*كان ديماً يقول ... *
*ربنا خلق الستات علشان يبقوا الحطب ال هيولع بيهم النار *​


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> متابع يا رجاله
> حلوه الفكره يا رايق
> نبدء باول فكره للنقاش ولو تحبو تغيروها نغيرها
> ونقول المعاكسه كترت اوى
> ...



تصدق وتأمن بايه كانت فى بالى الفكره دى بس استنيت يمكن حد يقول فكره اقوى 

يبقى نتكل على الله ونحكى عن المعاكسه




> وككلام رجالى مش عاوزين ندخل الحريم فى الموضوع



like​


----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ونقول المعاكسه كترت اوى
> وككلام رجالى مش عاوزين ندخل الحريم فى الموضوع
> تفتكرو احنا بنعاكس ليه ؟


 
*وبدأ التقريع :thnk0001:*
*يا عم هو في في مصر نسوان تتعاكس *
*متقولوا بقي كلمة حق :smile01*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ابويا الله يرحمه ... وهو كان ولد بصحيح يعني :smile01*
> *كان ديماً يقول ... *
> *ربنا خلق الستات علشان يبقوا الحطب ال هيولع بيهم النار *​




مدان عمو الله يرحمه قال كدا
يبقي انا هاسكت خلاص
بس بجد مش فهمت معناها ؟:thnk0001:


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وبدأ التقريع :thnk0001:*
> *يا عم هو في في مصر نسوان تتعاكس *
> *متقولوا بقي كلمة حق :smile01*​



عليا الطلاق احلى نسوان :mus13:


----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مدان عمو الله يرحمه قال كدا
> يبقي انا هاسكت خلاص
> بس بجد مش فهمت معناها ؟:thnk0001:


 
*مفهمتيش ايه ؟*​


----------



## oesi no (7 يوليو 2012)

مممممممم مصطبة رجالى 
نتكلم عن الرجاله  بتاعت المصاطب والرغى الكتير وقالوا وقولنا  وعملوا وعملنا  اللى هو يعنى الرجاله المنسونه  هههههههههه


----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عليا الطلاق احلى نسوان :mus13:


 
*يبقي شكلك مشفتش نسوان :smile01*













*اه ... او ممكن تكون النسوان الحلوة بالنسبالك .... افكار واحلام لا تموت*​


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

المعاكسه ..!

مش بحب الكلمه دى ولا اى حاجه مرتبطه بيها

نسبه كبيره من الشباب دلوقتى بتعاكس وبترخم وتتحرش كمان

الموضوع اتطور كتير عن الاول 

انا عن نفسي مش بحب كدة خصوصا لما واحد يعاكس ويتهزق بقول عليه مش محترم نفسه وجاب لنفسه التهزيق ..

انا ممكن ابص على واحدة حلوة نظره عابره وخلاص مش هصورها ولا اتأمل فيها .. معديه قدامى اكيد هبص يعنى  مش هغمى عيني 

لكن معاكسه وكلام خارج او حتى كلام عادى مش فيه اى تجريح مش بستظرف الخطوة دى خالص 

طبعا فى نسبه مقدرش احددها بالظبط من البنات بتحب تتعاكس علشان تحس بأنوثتها والكلام الفاضى دة .. لكن انا كولد مش موضوع المعاكسه دة وبعتبره عدم احترام الشخص لنفسه قبل اللى قدامه 

السؤال بقى ليه موضوع المعاكسه ده كتر اوى 

تلاقى عيل مطلعش من البيضه بيعاكس ويقول كلام سافل مش فاهم نصه 

محدش يقولى لبس البنات علشان دة موضوع مفروغ منه 

المحترم محترم حتى لو شاف واحده عريانه قدامه 

يمكن فى شباب بتعتبر المعاكسه دى اثبات رجوله .. كلام فاضى بردو ! صح ؟


مش عارف اوصل لسبب معين بس اللى واضح قدامى وبشوفه كتير أن لغه قله الادب هى اللغه الشائعه الايام دى
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مفهمتيش ايه ؟*​


  يعني ايه 

*ربنا خلق الستات علشان يبقوا الحطب ال هيولع بيهم النار
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يعني ايه
> 
> *ربنا خلق الستات علشان يبقوا الحطب ال هيولع بيهم النار*
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*يعني هما الحطب "الخشب" ال هيولع النار بيهم علشان تبقي نار قايدة*​ 
*افهمها ازاي انا دية ؟*
*اقولك ... صبرك ... هي القيامة بعدت :smile01*​​​​


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وبدأ التقريع :thnk0001:*
> *يا عم هو في في مصر نسوان تتعاكس *
> *متقولوا بقي كلمة حق :smile01*​


 قلهم توين
لم نعاكس بنات مصر
نعمل اية مع بنات اليورو هههههههه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2012)

> المحترم محترم حتى لو شاف واحده عريانه قدامه


بصراحة الجملة دى عاوزة موضوع لوحدة مارو
وعاوزة تقيم كمان


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ا حلى ونسوان مش تركب مع بعض خالص نيفين هههههه




سلامه الشوف يا جرجس
دا رد مينا مش نيفين
ههههههههههههههه

انا دلوقت عرفت ليه بتعاكسوا :59:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> المعاكسه ..!​
> 
> مش بحب الكلمه دى ولا اى حاجه مرتبطه بيها​
> انا ممكن ابص على واحدة حلوة نظره عابره وخلاص مش هصورها ولا اتأمل فيها .. معديه قدامى اكيد هبص يعنى مش هغمى عيني ​
> لكن معاكسه وكلام خارج او حتى كلام عادى مش فيه اى تجريح مش بستظرف الخطوة دى خالص ​



*انا زيك بالظبط ...*
*بس أية رأيك فى البنات اللى بتعاكس الرجالة .؟؟*
*دى بتحصل فعلا فى الشارع ومن بنات مدرسة ثانوى كمان *​


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سلامه الشوف يا جرجس
> دا رد مينا مش نيفين
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا دلوقت عرفت ليه بتعاكسوا :59:


هههههههه ماشى
اصلى فى لشغل وبخطف كدة دقايق ابص واقوم
احوليت بقى بعيد عنك هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هههههههه ماشى
> اصلى فى لشغل وبخطف كدة دقايق ابص واقوم
> احوليت بقى بعيد عنك هههههههه



هههههههههههههههه
يارب دايما محول يا خويا


----------



## bob (7 يوليو 2012)

*فكرة جميلة يا مارسو متابع و مشارك
*


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2012)

> انا دلوقت عرفت ليه بتعاكسوا


وحياة طنط كيمت اللى عمرى  مبحلف بحياتها كدب ( اقتباس م رشدى اباظة فى فيلم الرجل التانى ) انى معاكست حد فى لشارع ابدا
بعاكس فى الشغل بس عشان اعرفهم  بس ههههههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انا زيك بالظبط ...*
> *بس أية رأيك فى البنات اللى بتعاكس الرجالة .؟؟*
> *دى بتحصل فعلا فى الشارع ومن بنات مدرسة ثانوى كمان *[/RIGHT]


*ههههههههه وأنا متلكن
معاكسة البنت للشب مراهقة لا أكثر

*​


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انا زيك بالظبط ...*
> *بس أية رأيك فى البنات اللى بتعاكس الرجالة .؟؟*
> *دى بتحصل فعلا فى الشارع ومن بنات مدرسة ثانوى كمان *[/RIGHT]



صدقنى من كام يوم حصل حاجه بايخه 

واحدة قاعدة ورايا فى المينى باص وعماله تخبط بايديها فى ضهرى

قولت اول مره غصب عنها لكن العشرين مره اللى بعد كدة اكيد مش غصب وبصيت ورايا كذا مره علشان تلم نفسها مافيش فايده 

اصلا حتى مبصتش فى وشها اشوفها حلوة ولا وحشه لانى رافض مبدأ قله الادب دى وصدقت ما جه محطه نزولى ونزلت وانا مستغرب على حال الدنيا

قولت البلد بتخرب طالما قله الادب زادت كدة بالشكل المخيف دة دى كانت قربت تتحرش بيا


كان موقف مقزز اوى ومعرفتش اتصرف بصراحه​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

موضوع المعاكسه من وجهة نظرى بيخضع فى الأول والآخر لثقافة المجتمع وتدينه
ارجو إن يكون الرد مش محتاج تفسير
علشان مخبطش فى الحلل
​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*هههههه حبيبي مارسيلينو ذكرتني مرة لحقوني بنتين بالطريق ، وكانوا حلوين ، وقعدوا يقولوا بس بس بس بس
بالأخير درت وشي وقلت مياو 
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> كان موقف مقزز اوى ومعرفتش اتصرف بصراحه


* أعطينى رقم المينى باص وهتصرف أنا ...:smile01*


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هههههه حبيبي مارسيلينو ذكرتني مرة لحقوني بنتين بالطريق ، وكانوا حلوين ، وقعدوا يقولوا بس بس بس بس
> بالأخير درت وشي وقلت مياو
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> *​




هههههههههه حلوة​


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * أعطينى رقم المينى باص وهتصرف أنا ...:smile01*




ههههههه

الفكره مش فى طريقه التعامل 

ما انا مش ملاك يعنى بس المبدأ نفسه سخيف ان بنت تلاغيك وتجيبك

الواحد بردو بيحب لما يقضيها يبقى فى الحلال ههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ههههههههه وأنا متلكن
> معاكسة البنت للشب مراهقة لا أكثر
> طيب ايه رأيك بالبنات الي بيعرضوا على الشباب علاقات بشرط بقاء العذرية فقط !!
> علماً أن هذا غير مقتصر لا على دين ولا على مذهب ولا على حجاب أو عائلة محافظة أو لا .
> *​




اعتقد المواضيع دى مكانها مش هنا فى المنتدى


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*أنا آسف إذا كان الموضوع تجاوزاً ، اعتقدت بأني أطرح فكرة قريبة من الطرح وهو تحرش الفتاة بالشاب .
لا بأس يمكن حذفه .
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ما انا مش ملاك يعنى بس المبدأ نفسه سخيف ان بنت تلاغيك وتجيبك
> الواحد بردو بيحب لما يقضيها يبقى فى الحلال ههههههه​


*لأ على فكرة هو بيبقى معظمه تهريج*
*عايزاك توصلها وتوفر المشوار ..مش أكتر من كدة *
*عملتها فيا بنت من المدرسة اللى قدامنا ...*
*خدنى معاك آخر الشارع ...ونزلت فعلا وهى بتضحك وتشكرنى*
*تهريج ودلع بنات فقط *


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ على فكرة هو بيبقى معظمه تهريج*
> *عايزاك توصلها وتوفر المشوار ..مش أكتر من كدة *
> *عملتها فيا بنت من المدرسة اللى قدامنا ...*
> *خدنى معاك آخر الشارع ...ونزلت فعلا وهى بتضحك وتشكرنى*
> *تهريج ودلع بنات فقط *


*هههههههههه بنت اللذين
طيب يا عبود انت أديش عمرك ؟؟
*


----------



## oesi no (7 يوليو 2012)

خلاص كل الشباب بقتت تتعاكس من البنات 
وسع يا عم الحج لمهند وتوم كروز  وكريم وشله الشباب اللى كل بنات مصر هتموت عليهم 

مرة كنت فى اسكندريه مع اصحابى  وقاعدين فى كافيه لاقينا بنتين قاعدين جنبنا فالبنت بتقولى اتفضل معانا فقولتلها ميرسي 
المهم ساعتها لبست  نص كوبايه ميه فى وشي 
مش منها طبعا 
من صاحبى اللى قاعد معايا هههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> صدقنى من كام يوم حصل حاجه بايخه ​
> واحدة قاعدة ورايا فى المينى باص وعماله تخبط بايديها فى ضهرى​
> قولت اول مره غصب عنها لكن العشرين مره اللى بعد كدة اكيد مش غصب وبصيت ورايا كذا مره علشان تلم نفسها مافيش فايده ​
> اصلا حتى مبصتش فى وشها اشوفها حلوة ولا وحشه لانى رافض مبدأ قله الادب دى وصدقت ما جه محطه نزولى ونزلت وانا مستغرب على حال الدنيا​
> ...


 
*مش يمكن كانت بتستنجد!!*
* ممكن يكون الى جنبها بيدايقها  راحت فكرت تعمل كدا علشان الى قدام يبص وراه و يخلى التانى يتلم!!*
* مش لاذم تكون بتعاكسك يعنى  *


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> خلاص كل الشباب بقتت تتعاكس من البنات
> وسع يا عم الحج لمهند وتوم كروز  وكريم وشله الشباب اللى كل بنات مصر هتموت عليهم
> 
> مرة كنت فى اسكندريه مع اصحابى  وقاعدين فى كافيه لاقينا بنتين قاعدين جنبنا فالبنت بتقولى اتفضل معانا فقولتلها ميرسي
> ...




ياعم خلى الرجاله تفضفض هههههه

ما اديك طلعلك موقف :smile01

انا اصلا كنت محرج احكى قصتى ​


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مش يمكن كانت بتستنجد!!*
> * ممكن يكون الى جنبها بيدايقها  راحت فكرت تعمل كدا علشان الى قدام يبص وراه و يخلى التانى يتلم!!*
> * مش لاذم تكون بتعاكسك يعنى  *




هتخليني اقول تفاصيل مش لطيفه

بس المختصر المفيد انى مش صغير علشان مقدرش اميز يعنى 

وخليني ساكت بقى علشان عايز انسى الموقف :act23:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هتخليني اقول تفاصيل مش لطيفه​
> بس المختصر المفيد انى مش صغير علشان مقدرش اميز يعنى ​
> وخليني ساكت بقى علشان عايز انسى الموقف :act23:​


 
 :thnk0001:
*انت ادرا طبعا-:shutup22:*
* مش قادرا اتخيل اصل تبقا بنات كدا!!*
* يمكن ماشيا بمبداء طالاما ان بابلك و مش فى فيلنجز يبقا واااى نوت :smile01*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * يمكن ماشيا بمبداء طالاما ان بابلك و مش فى فيلنجز يبقا واااى نوت :smile01*


*ممكن ترجمة للمبدأ إلى اللغة العربية :thnk0001: *​


----------



## ahraf ayad (7 يوليو 2012)

والله فكرة جميلة يامان وجديدة كمان متابع معاك ولما نشوف احلي موضوع هيكون اية


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

شوف يا معلم انا بكره التحرش والمعاكسات , لكن مافيش مانع ان لما بنت حلوة تعدى اعلق عليها بين وبين نفسى او بينى وبين اللى ماشى معايا ,انا اقدر الجمال حق تقديرا , مقدرش امسك نفسى انى ابدى اعجابى بكائن جميل معدى :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2012)

بص يا مارسو علشان يبقي الكلام اعم واشمل

يبقي السؤال مش ليه احنا بنعاكس
الافضل يبقي 
ليه احنا فاكرين اننا الكائن الاسمي
يعني انا كمخلوق ذكر ابقي نمره واحد 
واختي او مراتي نمره اتنين


ليه مستغربين من البنت الشاذه الغربيه اوي دي اللي بتعاكس الولد 
كانها كائن فضائي
ونيجي نلعن ابو الزمن اللي حاله اتغير
واغلب الشباب بيعاكس 5354455 مره في اليوم

بالظبط نفس فكره حلو ليا وحش لغيري

كل ده ناتج عن التعاليم الاسلاميه اللي برغم مسيحيتنا انخرطنا فيها وبنطبقها


الرجال قوامون علي النساء
للرجل له حظ الانثتين


طبيعي بعد ما اتعلم كده من صغري 
اني انزل الشارع اني احس ان انا سوبر مخلوق 
وان للمراه مخلوق مكمل لمتعتي فقط


الحل ان كل الداتا الغلط دي والباد سيكتور اللي ملي عقلنا يتفرمط

ونرجع نشوف البني ادمين زي ادم وحوا

عريانين من غير ما تتوالد جوانا افكار غلط

اسف للاطاله بس فكره المعاكسه بتخنقني جدا وعلشان ابقي محايد لبس البنات بيخنقني اكتر


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> شوف يا معلم انا بكره التحرش والمعاكسات , لكن مافيش مانع ان لما بنت حلوة تعدى اعلق عليها بين وبين نفسى او بينى وبين اللى ماشى معايا ,انا اقدر الجمال حق تقديرا , مقدرش امسك نفسى انى ابدى اعجابى بكائن جميل معدى :smile01




الله ينور عليك انت قولت اللى بعمله تقريبا هههه

المهم الاعجاب يبقى داخلى ميوصلش لمرحله التعدى والافعال المقرفه اللى بنشوفها​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بص يا مارسو علشان يبقي الكلام اعم واشمل
> 
> يبقي السؤال مش ليه احنا بنعاكس
> الافضل يبقي
> ...



يابنى انت هتجننى بتدافع عنهم ولا مخنوق من لبسهم ؟؟!!

ما انا الاول هاجمت الولد اللى بيعاكس ولما الموضوع وسع اتكلمنا عن البنت اللى بتعاكس وهاجمناها بالتساوى الاتنين غلط
فى درجه متساويه .. الشباب اللى هنا كلهم دماغهم متفتحه متقلقش مافيش عادات متخلفه مأثره فينا .. لحد دلوقتى​


----------



## minatosaaziz (8 يوليو 2012)

في رأيي المعاكسة مش حرام ولا عيب لأن دي مديح أو تسجيل إعجاب بس تبقى بالأدب .:66:
انا معاكستش في حياتي الا مرات معدودة  لاني بحس  انها بتقلل من احترامي لنفسي 
لكن لو انا في شلة من أصحابي فالمعاكسة بتبقى سهلة جدا .
فالأحسن لو حد عاوز يعاكس عشان يطلع الكبت اللي جواه يبقى في شلة عشان ينظموا مع بعض 
قصيدة مدح في الفتاة اللي بتتعاكس !

والبنت من حقها تعاكس هي التانية .
هي مش انسانة زيينا وليها حق التعبير عن الإعجاب :fun_lol:


----------



## Twin (8 يوليو 2012)

*واما بعد ؟*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *واما بعد ؟*​




أتفضل بفنح موضوع رجالى نتكلم فيه :giveup:​


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع مش رجالى اساسا :giveup:
دى البنات رد هنا اكتر مننا


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> الموضوع مش رجالى اساسا :giveup:
> دى البنات رد هنا اكتر مننا




ماهو دة اللى يجنن

احنا نشوف مواضيع رجاليه بحته 

زى مثلا هل تُفضل حلاقه دقنك فى البيت ام عند الحلاق ؟:smile01

اكيد مش هنلاقى واحدة تفتى فى الحوار دة :t23:​


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ماهو دة اللى يجنن
> 
> احنا نشوف مواضيع رجاليه بحته
> 
> ...


هما ليهم قسم حوا , واحنا مُشردين !


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> هما ليهم قسم حوا , واحنا مُشردين !




ما احنا عملنا اقترح بقسم لينا يا ريس وبرغم الاغلبيه اللى موافقه 

اترفضت الفكره

هنعمل ايه هنشحت قسم​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يوليو 2012)

مش فاهم ايه يعنى كلام رجالى  اعطنى مثال  عايز تتكلم فى ايه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يوليو 2012)

فكره الموضوع حلوه أوووي :286:
واسم الموضوع شد انتباهي ههه
أما عن حكايه ممنوع البنات هنا ماعلينا ماشي نعديها :crying:
بس 
ممكن ممكن بعد ازنكوا  :give_rose رخامه مننا وغلاسه عارفه:new6:
ممكن نقول لكم كام فكره او موضوع تتكلموا فيه 
اها..بنعرف تفكير الرجل ايه من كلامكم
مش هنتكلم :shutup22:هنبص من بعيد بس 

لو في مانع :gun:خلاص اووك عادي:act23:
​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​




 هههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## girgis2 (9 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> شوف يا معلم انا بكره التحرش والمعاكسات , لكن مافيش مانع ان لما بنت حلوة تعدى اعلق عليها بين وبين نفسى او بينى وبين اللى ماشى معايا ,انا اقدر الجمال حق تقديرا , مقدرش امسك نفسى انى ابدى اعجابى بكائن جميل معدى :smile01





marcelino قال:


> الله ينور عليك انت قولت اللى بعمله تقريبا هههه
> 
> المهم الاعجاب يبقى داخلى ميوصلش لمرحله التعدى والافعال المقرفه اللى بنشوفها​



*
طبعاااا الكلام ده متفقين معظمنا عليه كشباب

ولكن ليا سؤال هنا بما اننا في مصطبة رجالي فعايز أسأله وممكن يكون غريب يشبه الفتوى عند البعض أو له طابع ديني عند البعض أو حتى رجعي في مجتمع منغلق عند البعض الآخر:

هل هناك نظرة بريئة لا أحاسب عليها ونظرة أخرى غير بريئة سوف أعطي عنها حساباااا ؟

ومتى تكون النظرة بريئة ومتى تكون غير بريئة ؟


*​


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2012)

أين الرجال ​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> طبعاااا الكلام ده متفقين معظمنا عليه كشباب
> 
> ولكن ليا سؤال هنا بما اننا في مصطبة رجالي فعايز أسأله وممكن يكون غريب يشبه الفتوى عند البعض أو له طابع ديني عند البعض أو حتى رجعي في مجتمع منغلق عند البعض الآخر:
> ...



بص هو قداسه البابا كان بيتكلم عن الموضوع ده قال نظره عاديه مافيهاش حاجه ..  

نظره خاليه من أى مشاعر يعنى بصيت على بنت زيها كانها بصيت على راجل 

فا ايه الخطيه فى كدة ؟

لكن فى النظره اللى كلها شهوه واشتهاء او النظرة اللى تتخزن وتفضل ورا صاحبها فى كل وقت تُعثره ..​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

تحبوا ابعتلكم طقم شاي يصحيكم للحكي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تحبوا ابعتلكم طقم شاي يصحيكم للحكي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه الشااي يانفين وصل وكمان التورته
يالاعلشان ربنا بس اصحوا بقا ...

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين ههه


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2012)

يارب صبرنى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه الشااي يانفين وصل وكمان التورته
> يالاعلشان ربنا بس اصحوا بقا ...
> 
> كل سنه وانتوا طيبين ههه





ايه الدلع دا بقي
كدا هايطمعوا فينا ويطلبوا سندوشات :nunu0000::gun:

كفايه عليهم الشاي وبدون سكر كمان :smile02


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يارب صبرنى​



مالك يا ميلو حد مضايق هنا ؟ :gy0000:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يارب صبرنى​


ههههههههههههههه 
اميييييين يااااارب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه الدلع دا بقي
> كدا هايطمعوا فينا ويطلبوا سندوشات :nunu0000::gun:
> 
> كفايه عليهم الشاي وبدون سكر كمان :smile02



هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
علي رأيك حببتي 
وقال ياريت نافع :act31: ههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 يوليو 2012)

الرجاله نامت ههههههههههههههههه
بكرة الموضوع دا يتغير اسمه للمصطبه البناتى  ​


----------



## girgis2 (12 يوليو 2012)

*سؤال للرجال واللي عايز يجاوب يبقى يجاوب بصراحة لأن ده موضوعنا واللي مش عاجبه :a82:

آيه رأي الرجال في المرأة الذكية ؟

يعني هل تقبل أنت كرجل انك ترتبط بزوجة أكثر ذكاء منك ؟ أم لا ؟

ولماذا ؟

أنا شخصياااا أعتقد ان المرأة نفسها لا ترضى أو لا تقتنع بمن أقل منها ذكاءااا
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 يوليو 2012)

> سؤال للرجال واللي عايز يجاوب يبقى يجاوب بصراحة لأن ده موضوعنا واللي مش عاجبه
> 
> آيه رأي الرجال في المرأة الذكية ؟


الذكاء صفة رائعة ومن مميزات اي انسان! 
 لكن اللي انا عاوزه مش الذكاء العقلي الذي لا يظهر الا في الدراسة او في العمليات العقلية المعقدة او حتى الذكاء الاجتماعي  فانا اعرف أصدقاء أذكياء دراسيا واجتماعيا ايضا  ومن حيث الشخصية فهم لا شيء ! اذن  اللي انا عاوزة هو  الشخصية الجذابة والانسانة  المفكرة والمثقفة الي هتعيش معايا !



> يعني هل تقبل أنت كرجل انك ترتبط بزوجة أكثر ذكاء منك ؟ أم لا ؟
> 
> ولماذا ؟


ذكية مين دي .... ده اذكى بنت تتمتع بقدر من التفاهة ( سوري يعني ) يخلي  اعبط عيل اذكى منها !
لو في الجد : لا طبعا لازم اكون السيد في كل حاجة  .... وعلى العموم دي حاجة متقلقش لاني شايف نفسي عبقري ( واعوذ بالله من قولة انا ) وكل اللي اتعاملت معاهم من بنات بصراحة جعلوني اشعر ان الكائن المسمى بالمرأة ذكاؤه قليل  مهما كان التفاوت في اصنافه وانواعه ( مع حبي وتقديري وعشقي للكائن  ده برده )/SIZE]


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2012)

> يعني هل تقبل أنت كرجل انك ترتبط بزوجة أكثر ذكاء منك ؟ أم لا ؟


لا
مش نقص
بس هحس انى مش محتويها


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *سؤال للرجال واللي عايز يجاوب يبقى يجاوب بصراحة لأن ده موضوعنا واللي مش عاجبه :a82:
> 
> آيه رأي الرجال في المرأة الذكية ؟
> 
> ...




أحبها تكملنى وأكملها محدش احسن من حد ومحدش اقل من حد


أى حد فينا يحتوى التانى لاننا كلنا بنمر بلحظات ضعف 

محبش اسحب واحدة ورايا يمين يمين شمال شمال 

أحب اسمع رأيها ولو صح يمشى أحبها تكملى المعلومه اللى ناقصانى مش تاخد دور المُستقبل اللى بيستقبل معلومات وينفذ وبس 

الموضوع محتاج الايمان بموضوع المساواة يبقى مريح اكتر لصاحبه​


----------



## girgis2 (13 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> الذكاء صفة رائعة ومن مميزات اي انسان!
> لكن اللي انا عاوزه مش الذكاء العقلي الذي لا يظهر الا في الدراسة او في العمليات العقلية المعقدة او حتى الذكاء الاجتماعي  فانا اعرف أصدقاء أذكياء دراسيا واجتماعيا ايضا  ومن حيث الشخصية فهم لا شيء ! اذن  اللي انا عاوزة هو  الشخصية الجذابة والانسانة  المفكرة والمثقفة الي هتعيش معايا !
> 
> 
> ...




*البساطة في التعامل واختلاف الاهتمامات لا تعني بالضرورة قلة ذكاء أو تفاهة

لما يكون فيه مخ تاني بيفكر معاك ليساعدك في اتخاذ قرارات تهمك أنت شخصياااا وتهم مستقبلك وتهم الأسرة ككل وخصوصاااا لما يكون صاحب المخ ده شخص يهمه مصلحتك ومصلحة الأسرة** هيكون أفضل

شكرااا لردك واضافتك
*​


Critic قال:


> لا
> مش نقص
> بس هحس انى مش محتويها


*
حلوة النقطة دي وجدلية أيضاااا 
اذن لكي يستوعب الشخص غيره ويحتويه لابد أن يكون أكثر حكمة منه

شكرااا لردك واضافتك

*​


marcelino قال:


> أحبها تكملنى وأكملها محدش احسن من حد ومحدش اقل من حد
> 
> 
> أى حد فينا يحتوى التانى لاننا كلنا بنمر بلحظات ضعف
> ...


*
يبقى اذن الكلام ده ينطبق على الزوجة الحكيمة وليست الذكية فقط

المرأة الحكيمة هي التي تكمل الرجل وتستوعبه وقت ضعفه وفي نفس الوقت تهابه وتحترمه وحتى عندما تعطي له نصيحة أو رأي فيكون ذلك بكياسة ولباقة وبدون أن يشعر بانتقاص من شأنه أو مكانته كرب أسرة

شكرااا لردك واضافتك

*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2012)

> يبقى اذن الكلام ده ينطبق على الزوجة الحكيمة وليست الذكية فقط
> 
> المرأة الحكيمة هي التي تكمل الرجل وتستوعبه وقت ضعفه وفي نفس الوقت تهابه  وتحترمه وحتى عندما تعطي له نصيحة أو رأي فيكون ذلك بكياسة ولباقة وبدون أن  يشعر بانتقاص من شأنه أو مكانته كرب أسرة
> 
> شكرااا لردك واضافتك



اختلفت المسميان والنتيجه واحدة 

الوضع الطبيعى : الرجل والمرأة بيكملوا بعض مافيش أى داعى لتفوق اى طرف على التانى بالعكس التساوى فى كل حاجه احسن ورايح​


----------



## girgis2 (13 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اختلفت المسميان والنتيجه واحدة
> 
> الوضع الطبيعى : الرجل والمرأة بيكملوا بعض مافيش أى داعى لتفوق اى طرف على التانى بالعكس التساوى فى كل حاجه احسن ورايح​



*ماذا تعني بكلمة تساوي ؟

هل بمعنى توافق** في مميزات كل طرف ؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *ماذا تعني بكلمة تساوي ؟
> 
> هل بمعنى توافق** في مميزات كل طرف ؟
> *​



لا اقصد الكلمه نفسها تساوى فى كل شى

مميزات عيوب قيادة  التزامات مسؤليات ​


----------



## girgis2 (13 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لا اقصد الكلمه نفسها تساوى فى كل شى
> 
> مميزات عيوب قيادة  التزامات مسؤليات ​


*
لو كان في تساوي بين البشر في كل شيئ كان زمان مفيش فروق طبيعية بينهم ومكانش فيه طرف يحتاج لطرف آخر يكمله*
*
الكلام كدة عام على حاجات كتير

خلينا في موضوعنا وسؤالنا المحدد وهو الذكاء:

لما شاب يرتبط بفتاة وهي أذكى (اجتماعياااا مثلاااا أو حتى علمياااا) فهل ده هيكون ارتباط ناجح ؟ ولماذا عملياااا ؟
*​


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2012)

> لما شاب يرتبط بفتاة وهي أذكى (اجتماعياااا مثلاااا أو حتى علمياااا) فهل ده هيكون ارتباط ناجح ؟ ولماذا عملياااا ؟


اللى مش مضايقه الموضوع ده يبقى مش هيسببله مشكلة


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2012)

خلونا نغير الموضوع​


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2012)

قبل الزواج فكر قليلاً .. فسيكون هذا هو آخر قرار تتخذه بمفردك في كل حياتك بعد ذلك ..

+++++

فى فكره معينه فى دماغى عايز اناقش فيها الشباب

وهى قيد الزواج او قيد الارتباط بصفه عامه 

برغم الجوانب الايجابيه للارتباط لكنى عندى صورة ضخمه للجوانب السلبيه

ومنها موضوع القيد دة لانى بطبعى متحرر مش بحب اتقيد بحاجه او بحد

أعمل اى حاجه وقت ما احب 

لكن فى الاتباط هايبقى وضع تانى ماينقعش تروح الحته الفلانيه خير مع خطيبتك او زوجتك

ماينفعش تروح المناسبه الفلانيه من غيرها مانيفعش تشترى حاجه من غيرها 

وقائمه ماينفعش كتير لازم تاخد بالك منها والا غضب ربنا هاينزل عليك

جنبها قائمه : لازم

لازم تروحلها على طول فى الخطوبه يعنى لازم تاخد هديه لازم تخلى بالك 
من باقى أسرتها .. لازم مش عارف تعمل ايه لازم تحفظ كل اعياد الميلاد
و لازم و لازم  لحد ما لازم تتشل ..


انا شايف ان الارتباط ماهو الا قيد ثقيل  حد هيشاركك فى كل حاجه

حتى مكان النوم (انا بحب انام لوحدى) حتى الكلام حتى الهدوء .. الخروج

الزيارات المناسبات كل حاجه كل حاجه

لو عايز تقعد لوحدك مش هاينفع لازم تشاركك فى وحدتك 

مبقتش وحدة كدة بقى جمعيه


ايجابيات الارتباط انا حافظها كلها عن ظهر قلب وعارف انه استقرار نفسي
وراحه من جوانب كتيره الخ الخ 

سيبنا من المثاليات دلوقتى خلينا فى الرخمات والغلسات بتاعت الارتباط 

المشكله فى حاجه زى ما انيس منصور قالها الواحد وهو عازب مايعرفش قيمه النعمه اللى هو فيها غير لما يتجوز 

بس خلاص بيبقى لبس فى الحيط 


ممكن تتجوز واحدة تطلع نكديه !! يبقى شكرا انت كدة أنتحر ارحم

محدش يقولى انت اللى تتحكم فى كدة او ماتخليهاش نكديه

لالالا دة كلام كتب ومحاضرات .. فى اشخاص بطبعهم نكددديين

هى متعرفش تعيش من غير نكد وكمان ممكن متبقاش حاسه بنفسها
لو جيت صارحتها بكدة تبصلك بأستغراب شديد !!!

ممكن تتجوز واحدة بارده مافيش أى احساس عندها 

اهى شخص محسوب عليك وخانقك فى الحر وخلاص 
على قلة فايده

مش حاسس أن فى انثى معاك فى البيت
واحدة بارده او واحدة راجل مفرقتش كتير 

وتفضل انت بين نارين ( كرجل محترم) مش عايز تخون (اللى محسوبه مراتك) وفى نفس الوقت عايز تعيش حياتك كشاب او على الاقل ترجع لمرحله الاختيار علشان تقول لالالالالا مش هعمل كدة ..


محدش يقول عليا مجنون .. دى افكارى اللى مش عارف أغيرها

​


----------



## Critic (15 يوليو 2012)

> لكن فى الاتباط هايبقى وضع تانى ماينقعش تروح الحته الفلانيه خير مع خطيبتك او زوجتك


مين قال كدة ؟ ما هو الوضع ده هو اللى مكره الأزواج فى الزواج , وطبعا ده مش وضع صح !
انا لو عايز اروح مكان , وهى مش موافقة , هروحه لوحدى , ايه المشكلة ؟ هقلولها طيب براحتك ومش هضغط عليكى بس انا فعلا نفسى اروح فهروح , طبعا مش هيكون بمتعة انها تكون معايا , بس اهو ده الخيار التانى 
نفس الكلام معكوس , يعنى لو هى عايزة تروح حتة , رحلة مثلا , والرحلة دى مش جاية على هوايا , هتروح لوحدها
طبعا مش كل حاجة هتكون منفصلة , بس اكيد هتكون فيه حاجات منفصلة لأن مش كل حاجة احنا الاتنين بنحبها بنفس المقدار , وده مش سلبى على فكرة ده بيخلق جو من الحرية , والشوق للطرف الآخر , ده رأيى


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> مين قال كدة ؟ ما هو الوضع ده هو اللى مكره الأزواج فى الزواج , وطبعا ده مش وضع صح !
> انا لو عايز اروح مكان , وهى مش موافقة , هروحه لوحدى , ايه المشكلة ؟ هقلولها طيب براحتك ومش هضغط عليكى بس انا فعلا نفسى اروح فهروح , طبعا مش هيكون بمتعة انها تكون معايا , بس اهو ده الخيار التانى
> نفس الكلام معكوس , يعنى لو هى عايزة تروح حتة , رحلة مثلا , والرحلة دى مش جاية على هوايا , هتروح لوحدها
> طبعا مش كل حاجة هتكون منفصلة , بس اكيد هتكون فيه حاجات منفصلة لأن مش كل حاجة احنا الاتنين بنحبها بنفس المقدار , وده مش سلبى على فكرة ده بيخلق جو من الحرية , والشوق للطرف الآخر , ده رأيى




كريتك .. !! احنا فى مصر يا عم او فى مجتمع عربى بمعنى أصح 

انت لو قولت عايز أقعد لوحدك يبقى فيها محاكمه وحكم فورى بالاعدام 


تقعد لوحدك ليه ؟ وتفكر فى ايه ؟ فكر بصوت عالى علشان اسمعك  الخ الخ الخ

عايز بقى انت تيجى تقولها انا رايح رحله من غيرك ؟ وفيها بنات ؟ 

راجع مشاركتك وكلامك كويس .. مراجعه مقترنه بمعرفتك بالبنت العربيه .. 

انا اصلا بتكلم عن القيد لانها مش هتسيبك تخرج من باب البيت غير وهى معاك ​


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)

> عايز بقى انت تيجى تقولها انا رايح رحله من غيرك ؟ وفيها بنات ؟
> 
> راجع مشاركتك وكلامك كويس .. مراجعه مقترنه بمعرفتك بالبنت العربيه ..


يا معلم انا عارف انا بقول ايه
صوابعك مش زى بعضها , انا اعرف ناس بتعمل زى ما انا كتبت عادى جدا
مش علشان اعراف المجتمع بتقول كذا يبقى انتهينا وهطبق ده على علاقتى غصب عنى
انا اسلوبى هيكون كدة , وهعرفها كدة من فترة الخطوبة , اللى عاجبها اهلا وسهلا مش عاجبها خلاص هى حرة
لازم تتقبل فكرة ان مش كل حاجة فى العالم هنعملها مع بعض لان مش كل حاجة انا بحبها هى هتحبها
افرض عايز اروح القهوة يعنى هتروح معايا ؟!!


----------



## sparrow (16 يوليو 2012)

انا عارفه ان الموضوع للرجال
بس حبيت اوضح نقطه 
لما يكون الاتنين علي قدر من النضج والعلم بثقافه الاخر هيبقي في مساحه للحريه ودا عن تجربه 
يعني هتسيبك تمارس هواياتك وتخرج لوحدك وانت كمان هتسبها تعمل كده
يعني الارتباط لو الاتنين ناضجين مش بيبقي ابدا قيد ولا كتم نفس


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> قبل الزواج فكر قليلاً .. فسيكون هذا هو آخر قرار تتخذه بمفردك في كل حياتك بعد ذلك ..
> 
> +++++
> 
> ...



زي ما الناس قالت فوق...النضج يعطي حرية وغيره...
بس انا شخصياً....عندما اتزوج بمن احب....سافضل ان اقضي معها وقتي عن ان افعل شيء بمفردي...على الاقل في معظم الاحيان...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)

*لا بقا انتو زودتوها و انا ساكتة من اول البتاع دة و بتابع فى صمت ... انا هروح انادى حد من الادارة يقفل البتاع دة بالشمع الاحمر .. قاعدين تقطعو فى فروتنا و مش من حقنا نتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اييييييييييييييييييييييه الظلم دة ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## My Rock (16 يوليو 2012)

تم حذف الردود الاخيرة
ممنوع منعا باتا وصوصف بعضنا البعض بالقبح
هذا خط احمر لا اسمح بتخطيه
ساكتفي بالحذف هذه المرة لكن احذر من تكرار هذه الالفاظ وهذه التعديات


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

طب ده سؤال جامد جداً للمصطبة:


ايه رايكم يا جماعة في موضوع خوف المصريين من الحرية؟

تﻻقي دايماً المصريين يقول لك ﻻ...الحرية المطلقة ﻷ...انتو مش شايفين الغرب والانحﻻل؟ وكل واحد عايز يقيد حرية المجتمع حماية للاخﻻق...

ماهو م الاخر كده....هل خايف على نفسك لو خدت الحرية تغلط؟ خﻻص يبقى المشكلة فيك مش في الحرية... يعني مثﻻً....انت ليه مهم عندك تمنع جارك من الزنا مثﻻً؟ ماهو زي ما انت شايف الزنا غلط...فيه واحد شايف ان مجرد خروج مراتك من غير حجاب غلط...

او مثﻻً ترفض حرية التعبير على الناس...زي انهم ينقدوا ناس معينة انت بتحبهم وبتقدرهم جداً....
انت بكده بتعترف تماماً انك ضد حرية التعبير.....ماهو الحرية ﻻزم تتحمل تبعاتها...

ربنا ادانا الحرية....وهو مستعد تماماً لكافة التبعات...زي ان احنا نبعد عنه ونختار مصيرنا في الخطية بعيد عنه!


----------



## girgis2 (16 يوليو 2012)

> ايه رايكم يا جماعة في موضوع خوف المصريين من الحرية؟


*
أعتقد ان دا مش موضوع رجالي بحت

دا موضوع عام لكل البشر
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2012)

وشربت حجرين على الشيشه تيراراااراارارررررررررا


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

يا عم مصطبة رجالي مين انت صدقت؟

ده الرقابة على رقبتكو كلكو.....

شد شد...


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2012)

مقص الرقابه لا يطول الا الجهلاء بالقانون


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مقص الرقابه لا يطول الا الجهلاء بالقانون



او المعترضين عليه رغم علمهم بيه


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2012)

ايه يا رجاله اصحوا مش كل مره انا اللى هفتح موضوع​


----------



## marcelino (21 يوليو 2012)

طيب افتح موضوع تانى و أمرى لله .. كنت هنسى الموضوع اساسا

المهم عايز اسأل الشباب عن اكتر الحاجات اللى بتخنقهم من البلد 

بتتخنق من ايه فى مصر ؟ اكتر حاجه بتشلك وتخليك تحس انك عايز تسيب البلد 

طموح معين عايز تحققه وظروف البلد مش سامحه 

عادات معينه بتكرهها ونفسك تبعد عنها لما معرفتش تغيرها 

كدة يعنى .. اتكلموا​


----------



## girgis2 (22 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طيب افتح موضوع تانى و أمرى لله .. كنت هنسى الموضوع اساسا
> 
> المهم عايز اسأل الشباب عن اكتر الحاجات اللى بتخنقهم من البلد
> 
> ...


*
يبدو ان الكلام بينتهي زي الأحلام اللي بتضيع

بالنسبة ليا أكتر حاجة هي ظروف البلد

*​


----------



## Strident (23 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طيب افتح موضوع تانى و أمرى لله .. كنت هنسى الموضوع اساسا
> 
> المهم عايز اسأل الشباب عن اكتر الحاجات اللى بتخنقهم من البلد
> 
> ...



بصراحة تغيظني الطباع المصرية عامة...يغيظني المصريين نفسهم اكثر من البلد في حد ذاتها

1- النفاق والرياء....فالمظهر العام، وطريقة التحدث مثﻻً، والتدين الظاهري اهم بكثير من المضمون....لذلك ايضاً الاغلبية الساحقة تفضل اﻻ تناقش اي مشكلة وتظل موجودة للابد، عن ان تناقش في العلن...مبدأ سقيم اسمه "ما تنشرش غسيلك اللي مش نضيف قدام الناس"...وطبعاً الغسيل بيعطن جوه!

2- العاطفية الشديدة والحساسية الزائدة...فالمصري يبحث عن إهانة موجهة له في أي كلمة...متحفز دائماً...منفعل دائماً....غالباً بسبب عقد النقص

3- التطرف...فمهما كان دينه...المصري طول تاريخه متطرف ومتعصب...كل من غيره خطأ...وهو أيضاً يلغي عقله تماماً....فإن تعارض ما يؤمن به مع العلم فالعلم متغير، وهو سيحتسب ثباته على "إيمانه" جهاداً....

4- المصري أيضاً شديد الإيمان بالخرافات...Superstitious....يساعد على ذلك عبادته لرجال الدين...فعن طريق رجال الدين ما اسهل تحريم الخروج على الحاكم، او الخضوع للسﻻطين...ولنذكر من قال "العصيان المدني ﻻ يعرفه دين"....ما اسهل ان تقنع المسيحي ان المطالبة بحقوقه هي طريقة اوﻻد العالم..."جيد للرجل ان يصمت وينتظر بسكوت خﻻص الرب" "الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون" "رئيس شعبك ﻻ تقل فيه سوءاً" (رغم ان المقصود هو الكهنة) ... إلخ من هذه الترسانة الواسعة...يستغلها الحكام حيث جعلوا الكنيسة وكأنها "وزارة المسيحيين"

5- الكسل والفهلوة وعدم الأمانة

6- ودي شبه رقم واحد...الرياء والنفاق...فهم يرفضون حتى نطق كلمة جنس....بينما يشتعلون بشهواتهم في الداخل...يمنعون الاختﻻط ثم يبحثون عن عﻻج لحل هذه العقد النفسية الرهيبة التي تتكون من جراء ذلك

7- الاستقواء على الضعفاء...فالمصري يخرج كل حقده وعقده النفسية على الاقليات وعلى المرأة

8-- انعدام فكرة الخصوصية...فليس هناك ما يسمى مساحتك الخاصة....فالضغط المجتمعي المسمى بسمعتك يجعل المجتمع رقيب عليك في كل تصرف....وعندما تتحدث في التليفون ليس عجيباً ان اتى واحد يسألك...من كان هذا الذي تكلمه...وماذا يقول لك...الجار ﻻ يستحي ان ينظر ويتجسس على ماذا يفعل جاره...ويحاولون سماع ماذا يقولون...

هذه المشكلة بالذات كانت ظاهرة في الجيش...حيث ﻻ اجد ربع متر اتحدث مع ابي مثﻻً فيه....دون ان يسمعني احد....كﻻم مش مهم وليس سر...لكن الخصوصية هي مفهوم غائب تماماً عن الدماغ المصرية

9- وأخيراً...وهي القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير: الضغط الرهيب الذي يمارسه المجتمع المصري على اي انسان مختلف عن التقليد....لذلك تجدهم مثﻻً عندما يتكلمون عن الوحدة الوطنية...يقولون نحن نتحدث مثل بعض...ونلبس مثل بعض...وﻻ يمكنك ان تفرق بين مصري واخر اﻻ عند ذهابهم للصﻻة....

رغم انهم يكتبون هذا كانه شيء ايجابي...اﻻ انه دليل على ان الثقافة المصرية ضيقة جداً...تلفظ كل مختلف....فإما ان تبدو بالضبط مثل الجميع، وتفكر مثل الجميع، وتتكلم مثل الجميع.....وإﻻ فأنت لست منهم على الاطﻻق....عانيت من هذا كثيراً طوال عمري لان تفكيري مختلف...كنت دائماً اسأل الاسئلة التي ﻻ يتجرأ المصري على سؤالها...والاهم....الاجابات التي كانت تقنع غيري لم تكن تقنعني...

فالمجتمع المصري قائم على ال Uniformity and conformity....


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بصراحة تغيظني الطباع المصرية عامة...يغيظني المصريين نفسهم اكثر من البلد في حد ذاتها
> 
> 1- النفاق والرياء....فالمظهر العام، وطريقة التحدث مثﻻً، والتدين الظاهري اهم بكثير من المضمون....لذلك ايضاً الاغلبية الساحقة تفضل اﻻ تناقش اي مشكلة وتظل موجودة للابد، عن ان تناقش في العلن...مبدأ سقيم اسمه "ما تنشرش غسيلك اللي مش نضيف قدام الناس"...وطبعاً الغسيل بيعطن جوه!
> 
> ...



*يسلم لسانك قولت كل ما اريد قوله ...هتوحشنا كلنا...*​


----------



## marcelino (29 يوليو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> يبدو ان الكلام بينتهي زي الأحلام اللي بتضيع
> 
> بالنسبة ليا أكتر حاجة هي ظروف البلد
> ...



ظروف البلد من زمان وهى بايظه سواء قبل أو بعد الثورة 

مش شايف اختلاف كبير 

نفس الوضع من سنين بنرجع لورا فى كل حاجه 

تعليم ثقافه اخلاق مستوى فكرى ​


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2012)

عايز اتكلم فى مشكلة حرجة , اعتقد ان نفس المشكلة هتمنع كتير انهم يتجاوبوا مع كلامى

مشكلة "العيب , المثالية , الفصام" !! وزود عليهم "دفن الرؤوس فى الرمال" هيبقى تمام

يعنى لما يبقى معظم مجتمعنا مش بيفكر غير فى الاحتياج الجنسى وبيدخل على مواقع اباحية , وتجيى تناقش مشكلة الاستفحال الجنسى فى مجتمعنا (على مستوى الفكر والفعل) , تلاقى ولا واحد رد عليك , وولا بنت تهوب للموضوع (ما هو عيب بقا) !!, ومع ذلك تلاقى اكبر عدد زيارات , واكبر عدد متابعة فى الخباثة !! , وتلاقى اللى يقولك عيب تناقش المشكلة دى  (اصل احنا فى منتدى مسيحى !! وكأن المسيحيين معفيين من المشاكل دى !), واللى يفضل يوعظ فيك وهو نفسه واقع فى المشكلة , او اللى يوعظ فيك وهو مش حاسس بيك اساسا وعايش فى العالم المثالى !

ايه حالة الشيزوفرينيا اللى فى المجتمع دى !
تحس ان مافيش تصالح مع النفس , بنقول حاجة وبنظهر حاجة , وجوانا حاجات مختلفة تماما !!


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 أغسطس 2012)

*ايه الحل للمشكلة دي طيب؟*


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *ايه الحل للمشكلة دي طيب؟*


معرفش
مش بأيدى اسيطر على الناس


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> معرفش
> مش بأيدى اسيطر على الناس



*لا يا كريتيك مش قصدي الناس اللي مخها صعب، قصدي مشكلة الشباب بخصوص الجنس. تعالوا تنتناقش، ايه المشكلة في النقاش؟

مجتمعنا منافق، دي حاجة لا اختلاف فيها، لان التطرف في الدين (اي دين) المنتشر بشدة في مجتمعنا هو بيئة خصبة لازدواجية الشخصية، شخصية قدام الناس تعكس المباديء الاخلاقية العليا، وشخصية مخفية عن الاعين (او معظم الاعين).

تفضلوا نتناقش. ايه الاسئلة المطلوبة؟ بس سؤال في الاول: يعني ايه "مصطبة"؟ *


----------



## minatosaaziz (8 أغسطس 2012)

> عايز اتكلم فى مشكلة حرجة , اعتقد ان نفس المشكلة هتمنع كتير انهم يتجاوبوا مع كلامى
> 
> مشكلة "العيب , المثالية , الفصام" !! وزود عليهم "دفن الرؤوس فى الرمال" هيبقى تمام


كريتك كل يوم يزيد اعجابي بك ... فعلا مداخلتك رائعة بكل معنى الكلمة ..
 



> يعنى لما يبقى معظم مجتمعنا مش بيفكر غير فى الاحتياج الجنسى وبيدخل على مواقع اباحية , وتجيى تناقش مشكلة الاستفحال الجنسى فى مجتمعنا (على مستوى الفكر والفعل) , تلاقى ولا واحد رد عليك , وولا بنت تهوب للموضوع (ما هو عيب بقا) !!, ومع ذلك تلاقى اكبر عدد زيارات , واكبر عدد متابعة فى  الخباثة !! , وتلاقى اللى يقولك عيب تناقش المشكلة دى  (اصل احنا فى منتدى  مسيحى !! وكأن المسيحيين معفيين من المشاكل دى !), واللى يفضل يوعظ فيك وهو  نفسه واقع فى المشكلة , او اللى يوعظ فيك وهو مش حاسس بيك اساسا وعايش فى  العالم المثالى !



فعلا كلامك صح ... احنا في مجتمع مريض ... والمسيحيين واقعين في نفس المرض ... وانا ياما عانيت من جهل امي في التعامل معايا ... تعاملها الجاهل معايا في اول مراهقتي كان هيجيبلي عقدة ... انا فاكر في اولى اعدادي ماما قفشتني على موقع علمي بس كان فيه مواضيع تثقيفية جنسية  واسلوب تعاملها معايا  جابلي اكتئاب لفترة طويلة ... وفضلت تأنب في   وكاني عملت جريمة ... وطبعا ده من الجهل الفظيع اللي مالي مجتمعنا   ودلوقتي كل ما احب اغيظها افهمها ان عندي معرفة جنسية ..
وانا اشكر ربنا ان مراهقتي بدات مبكرا لان  كل زمايلي اللي كانوا مؤدبين جدا في اعدادي دلوقتي بيعيشوا مراهقتهم بطريقة تكسف .. حاجة تاني المنتدى هنا مبيعبرش غير عن صبغة من المثالية المسيحيين صابغينها لنفسهم ... المفروض المنتدى يتحرر من الجو الخرافي اللي احنا عايشينه فيه عاوزين حوار صادق وحرية اكتر وتعبير عن الاشخاص اكتر ...
انا عن نفسي مش هاتكسف اقولك اني مراهق بكل معنى الكلمة لكن خايف اتعمق في الموضوع لمشاركاتي تتحذف لانها تخدش الحياء المسيحي المثالي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أغسطس 2012)

*سيبكم من كل دة .. احساس التلصص اللى انا بعمله دة احساس ظريف فعلا :t17:*


----------



## minatosaaziz (8 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> 
> تفضلوا نتناقش. ايه الاسئلة المطلوبة؟ بس سؤال في الاول: يعني ايه "مصطبة"؟ *


المصطبة هي كلمة مصرية من الصعيد ( حتى لا تستخدمها الاوساط الراقية في الصعيد) وهي كالكنبة او كالاريكة التي يجلس عليها خارج المنزل وغالبا تكون مبنية  من الطوب والاسمنت  وتكون غير مرتفعة عن الارض يعني حوالي 50 سم مثلا وتكون ملاصقة للمنزل وهي تنشر في القرى جدا...


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2012)

> تفضلوا نتناقش. ايه الاسئلة المطلوبة؟


هو انا كنت بتكلم عن مشكلة المثالية والنفاق , ونقاش المشاكل الجنسية كمثال عملى عليها , لكن اننا نتكلم عن المشاكل الجنسية فى حد ذاتها هنا هتبقى فكرة مش محببة للقائمين (مع انى متحمس ليها جدا) ,لكن سبق واقترحت قسم عن المواضيع دى واترفض , يبقى الكلام فى المواضيع مخالف لتوجهات المنتدى وهيبقى يحق لأى مشرف اقصائه


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> كريتك كل يوم يزيد اعجابي بك ... فعلا مداخلتك رائعة بكل معنى الكلمة ..
> 
> 
> فعلا كلامك صح ... احنا في مجتمع مريض ... والمسيحيين واقعين في نفس المرض ... وانا ياما عانيت من جهل امي في التعامل معايا ... تعاملها الجاهل معايا في اول مراهقتي كان هيجيبلي عقدة ... انا فاكر في اولى اعدادي ماما قفشتني على موقع علمي بس كان فيه مواضيع تثقيفية جنسية  واسلوب تعاملها معايا  جابلي اكتئاب لفترة طويلة ... وفضلت تأنب في   وكاني عملت جريمة ... وطبعا ده من الجهل الفظيع اللي مالي مجتمعنا   ودلوقتي كل ما احب اغيظها افهمها ان عندي معرفة جنسية ..
> ...


شكرا يا مينا على اطرائك انت برضو تفكيرك عاجبنى جدا
مش انت لوحدك ,مستحيل حد ينمو بنضج وانفتاح فى مجتمعنا فى النحية دى , انت بتقول ان كان بيحصل معاك "تعامل جاهل" طيب اشكر ربنا ان فيه "تعامل" اصلا , لأن اغلب الحالات بيكون "لا تعامل" او سميه "تعتيم" !!
المنتدى انعكاس للمجتمع المسيحى الحالى , فالعيب مش فى المنتدى هو اصل المشكلة المجتمع نفسه كدة , عايش الخرافة الوهم وبيدعى المثالية
ادخل اى موضوع بيتكلم عن العادة الشبابية مثلا , هتلاقى "اقل" عدد ردود و "اكتر" عدد مشاهدات , وهتفهم يعنى ايه ادعاء المثالية عملى !! 
وطبعا لا انا ولا انت نقدر نتعمق فى اى حاجة هنا


----------



## marcelino (8 أغسطس 2012)

يابنى حيرتنا يعنى نتكلم ولا لا​


----------



## oesi no (9 أغسطس 2012)

اعتقد ان الكلام لو باحترام  محدش من المشرفين هيعترض
بس مش علشان بنتكلم عن الجنس  والموضوع  اسمه مصطبة نلاقى الكلام كلام مصاطب 
اكيد مش هيكون محبب لكتير هنا 
بس ان واثق من المستوى العقلى والفكرى للمتناقشين على الاقل فى الوقت الحالى


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2012)

*يارب صبرني على المصطبة دي

نفسي أطلع منها بموضوع واحد مفيد وعميييق كدة يخص الراجل

مش المجتمع كله !!!!!!!
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *يارب صبرني على المصطبة دي
> 
> نفسي أطلع منها بموضوع واحد مفيد وعميييق كدة يخص الراجل
> 
> ...




طيب جيب موضوع يا برنس الليالى​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*موضوع: المراة الشرقية والمراة الغربية، مقارنة بينهما.

يالله يا شباب، هجوم *


----------



## marcelino (9 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *موضوع: المراة الشرقية والمراة الغربية، مقارنة بينهما.
> 
> يالله يا شباب، هجوم *




انا معاك بس الكلام كدة هيطووووول 

بس لو الدردشه هتفضل رجالى فقط هتبقى ممتعه اكتر​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا معاك بس الكلام كدة هيطووووول
> 
> بس لو الدردشه هتفضل رجالى فقط هتبقى ممتعه اكتر​



*انا اقترحت موضوع، عجبكم عجبكم، ما عجبكم اختاروا موضوع غيره وانا معاكم يا معلمين. فضحتونا قُدّام الاعداء *


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

يا جماعة هو فى حد هنا عدو المراة غيرى
لو حد حابب ينضم للحزب بتاعى
حزب اعداء المراة وبنات حواء
انا موافق
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا معاك بس الكلام كدة هيطووووول
> 
> بس لو الدردشه هتفضل رجالى فقط هتبقى ممتعه اكتر​



هههههههههههههههه
دا علي اساس ان البنات مقطعه نفسها مشاركات عندكم

مصطبتنا مكفيانا ياولدي :t23:

احنا بس بندخل نتفرج علي ارائكم وتفكيركم ليس الا
يعني بنشجعكم معنويا :smile02


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *موضوع: المراة الشرقية والمراة الغربية، مقارنة بينهما.
> 
> يالله يا شباب، هجوم *


*
**لاحظوا انكم تحت النظر ... *
*اى غلطه .... انتوا احرااااااااار :budo:*
​ 


marcelino قال:


> انا معاك بس الكلام كدة هيطووووول بس لو الدردشه هتفضل رجالى فقط  هتبقى ممتعه اكتر


*لا مش هتبقى ممتعه ولا حاجة :smile01*
​


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن اطرح سؤال حرج جدا , وطبعا رجالى فقط  , ومفيش ولا بنت هتجرؤ تتكلم اساسا
السؤال خطر فى بالى لعدة ايام , ومش عارف الاقيله جواب
الانسان لما بيجوع : بياكل , بيعطش : بيشرب , محتاج حب : بيلجأ لأصحابه
محدش فينا كرجالة يقدر ينكر ان بيجيله وقت يحس ان احتياجه الجسدى بيزن عليه 
طيب لما احتياجك الجنسى بيزن عليك بتعمل ايه ؟!!
انت شاب حاليا مش متجوز ولسا بدرى مثلا ,وجميع الوسائل الاخرى ضد قيم العقيدة والمجتمع الخ الخ , يبقى المفروض تشبع احتياجك ازاى ؟!!
هل تهرب منه ؟ تكبته ؟ تلهى نفسك عنه ؟! تنكره اصلا !!!
فكرت كتير جدا فى السؤال ده ومش لاقيله جواب !

لما بدخل اقرا مشاكل الشباب (والشابات حتى) على مواقع مثلا  والاقى انحرافات جنسية او مواقع اباحية , او حتى عادات , بحس انى مش قادر اغلطهم او اجى عليهم , يفرغ طاقاته واحتياجه الجنسية و يشبعها ازاى يعنى ؟!
وابوس ايديكم , انزلوا لأرض الواقع وفكروا فى المشكلة بعيدا عن المثالية


----------



## marcelino (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> دا علي اساس ان البنات مقطعه نفسها مشاركات عندكم
> 
> هى دى مشاركه بنت ولا انا بتخيل :nunu0000:
> ...




لا والله ؟ عن نفسي معنوياتى ناطحه سحاب :smile01:smile01​


----------



## marcelino (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> **لاحظوا انكم تحت النظر ... *
> *اى غلطه .... انتوا احرااااااااار :budo:*
> ​
> ...



بالعكس طالما رجاليه هتبقى ممتعه موت :smile01​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*رايي الشخصي:

الصلاة والصوم بينفعوا، بس ساعتها حتبقى "مسطّل" وتعبان طول الوقت وعينيك داخلين لجوا وبتنام تقريبا 15 ساعة في اليوم، ولو قدرت تمشي في هذا الطريق فنهايته الرهبنة حتما.

العادة الشبابية ستتركك غير شعبان ابدا من الناحية النفسية، لان الجنس فيه عنصرين: عنصر جسدي و عنصر نفسي، والعنصر النفسي هو الاهم وهو الذي ميّز به الله الانسان عن بقية الخليقة.

دي الحلول المطروحة اعتقد.

الحل الوحيد للمشكلة هو الزواج.*


----------



## marcelino (9 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ممكن اطرح سؤال حرج جدا , وطبعا رجالى فقط  , ومفيش ولا بنت هتجرؤ تتكلم اساسا
> السؤال خطر فى بالى لعدة ايام , ومش عارف الاقيله جواب
> الانسان لما بيجوع : بياكل , بيعطش : بيشرب , محتاج حب : بيلجأ لأصحابه
> محدش فينا كرجالة يقدر ينكر ان بيجيله وقت يحس ان احتياجه الجسدى بيزن عليه
> ...




و انا زيك مش عارف ايه الحل 

بس هى المشكله موجودة وبشدة ومحدش يقدر ينكرها 

بص هو اكيد كل واحد ليه طريقه يشبع بيها احتياجه 

كل واحد بقى ودماغه وكل واحد وليه طرقه الشرعيه والغير شرعيه  

بس فى حاجه هل ولد فى سن 16 ( مراهق طازة) تقدر تقولى دة ايه ظروفه 

يعنى مش واحد كبير تقدر توجهه او تجوزة حتى 

ولا انت بتتكلم على المشكله بشكل عام والكبت بشكل عام ولكل الاعمار ؟ 

​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> **لاحظوا انكم تحت النظر ... *
> *اى غلطه .... انتوا احرااااااااار :budo:*
> ​[/RIGHT][/FONT][/COLOR]



*مش خايفين من التهديدات، احنا جدعان قوي، روك معانا :smil6:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

تعرف عني اني بنت يا ميلو برده

يابني انا بميت راجل

وبراحتنا بقي احنا في نتجول في اي موضوع

هههههههههههههههههههه
علي فكره عندنا اخرك الدور 12
يعني مفيش ناطحه سحاب وخلي بالك علي نفسك بقي


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2012)

مارسو : بتكلم عنها بشكل عام ما قبل الزواج
اصل دايما المجتمع بينتهر بقسوة الانحرافات الجنسية , طيب الشاب يعمل ايه ؟!! ايه الحل يعنى ؟!

كيرو : الصلاة والصوم وغيره ده شبع روحى , احنا هنا بنتكلم عن احتياج جسدى , يعنى لو انت جعان مش هقولك روح صلى وصوم وهتشبع
مختلفناش ان العادات مش كويسة , بس برضو مقدمتلناش البديل ؟؟؟؟!!!!
بتقولى الزواج : طيب واللى ضغير على قول مارسو , او حتى عنده 25 سنة بس ظروفه متسمحش ابدا انه يتجوز فى الوقت الحالى .. ماذا يفعل امام احتياجاته ؟!!
فعلا الموضوع ده عجيب !!


----------



## marcelino (9 أغسطس 2012)

بص اصلها غريزة موجودة 

شئنا أو أبينا 

حتى مع الشبع الروحى الانسان بيجى فى وقت ويضعف قدامها 

تعرف انا ساعات بفكر مع نفسي و أقول الرهبان ازاى قادرين بتغلبوا على الغريزة دى والرغبات الجنسيه ؟

الواحد بردو بيتكلم من منطلق انه بيضعف بأستمرار ومش لاقى حل 

هو يمكن زى ما كيرو قال ان ربنا يملى حياة البنى ادم فبتتضائل الرغبات دى وبتصغر بس دة فى حالات نادرة

المشكله قائمه بأستمرار​


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2012)

> بص اصلها غريزة موجودة
> 
> شئنا أو أبينا
> 
> حتى مع الشبع الروحى الانسان بيجى فى وقت ويضعف قدامها


انا اضلا شايف ان ملهاش علاقة بالشبع الروحى من قريب او من بعيد !
يعنى انت لو شبعان روحيا مش هتجوع ولا تعطش واكلك هيقل مثلا ؟! دى حاجة ودى حاجة , ده احتياج وده احتياج منفصل تماما !



> تعرف انا ساعات بفكر مع نفسي و أقول الرهبان ازاى قادرين بتغلبوا على الغريزة دى والرغبات الجنسيه ؟


وانا , ومش بتخيل ايه الوضع , ولما قريت قصة الانبا موسى لقيت انه كان بيعانى بشدة مع الحروب دى ومع العادة لدرجة انه فى الأول غلط كتير حتى وهو راهب

حاسس انى "لا ادرى" فى الموضوع ده


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> بتقولى الزواج : طيب واللى ضغير على قول مارسو , او حتى عنده 25 سنة بس ظروفه متسمحش ابدا انه يتجوز فى الوقت الحالى .. ماذا يفعل امام احتياجاته ؟!!
> فعلا الموضوع ده عجيب !!



*رجعنا لسبب المشكلة الاساسي...المراة الشرقية...لو كانت بتقبل تعيش معاك على العيش والمية مع اهلك في غرفة واحدة راضية بقسمة ربنا، كان الوضع لوز. لا، في الاحلام، لازمها انك تكون تشتغل (ويُفضّل تكون دكتور او مهندس)، وتكون حافظ شعر رومانسي، وصوتك حلو، وشرابك نضيف دايما، وعندك شقة، وشاليه على البحر، ويكون دمّك خفيف...ملهومش حل النسوان دول...انا مبحبش الشعر اساسا

طبعا كل الكلام اللي قلته سابقا هزار في هزار،  فقط حتى نخرج من الطريق المسدود 

المراة الشرقية تاج رؤوسنا*


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *وشرابك نضيف دايم*


*دى اهم حاجة يا اخ كيرلس :nunu0000:*
*بارك الله فيك :smile02*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *دى اهم حاجة يا اخ كيرلس :nunu0000:*
> *بارك الله فيك :smile02*
> ​



*انتى بتعملى ايه هنا ؟؟
امشى قدامى على مصطبتنا :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انتى بتعملى ايه هنا ؟؟
> امشى قدامى على مصطبتنا :smile01*


*انت بتهشينى قدام الاخوه الاعداء :nunu0000:*
*وبعدين مانا لقيتكم سكتوا هناك** قولت اجى اتكلم هنا :smile02*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا اضلا شايف ان ملهاش علاقة بالشبع الروحى من قريب او من بعيد !
> يعنى انت لو شبعان روحيا مش هتجوع ولا تعطش واكلك هيقل مثلا ؟! دى حاجة ودى حاجة , ده احتياج وده احتياج منفصل تماما !
> 
> 
> ...




الانبا موسي دة انا من أشد المعجبين بيه 

وبحب قصته جدا حتى كنت حاطط الفيلم بتاعه على الموبايل علشان اشوفه كتير 

مثال حى للتغلب على اصعب واقوى الرغبات وعن طريق ربنا بس

لا على فكره ليها علاقه بالشبع الروحى 

الشبع الروحى ( احب اسميه علاقه قويه مع الله ) بيعطى سلام داخلى وراحه نفسيه دائمه 

تلاقى نفسك ملكش ميل على الشهوة مش حاببها وانت مبسوط مش مكبوت ( عن تجربه) بس الفكره فى الاستمرار والصمود 

أب اعترافى فى مره قالى لو شيلت حاجه تقيله لوحدك هتقع عليك تموتك لازم حد يمسكها معاك يساعدك 

والحد دة ربنا كل ما الواحد يقرب من ربنا  وعلاقته بيه تتقوى كل ما الشهوات والرغبات تصغر فى عين صاحبها ويكرهها

بس ارجع واقول الفكره فى الصمود والاستمرار

فى ايامنا دى اللى يصمد ويستمر يبقى معلم بس حاليا فى أزمه فى المعلمين ههههه 

هى بس الواحد يعتبرها فتره صبر لحد ما يقدر يتجوز والمشكله تتحل​


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

بجد ... بجد عاوز أشتم البنات اللي داخلين ينكدوا علينا مصطبتنا ... حرام عليكم مش كفاية المصطبة بتاعتكم وصلت 15 صفحة في يومين وكام ساعة واحنا مصطبتنا اديلها شهر ويدوبك 14 صفحة لأ وكمان مصطبتنا تلتها رغي حريم فاضي ... أشوف فيكم يوم وفي رغيكم ...

ولو هنتكلم جد انا متأكد الشباب عاوزين حرية أكتر يعني تنقطوا بمتابعتكم الصامتة ...

لي عودة للموضوع ... انا أموت في المواضيع دي .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

> المراة الشرقية تاج رؤوسنا



غصبا عنكم اومال عايز وحده غربيه تطلع عينك وتبيعك ببلاش مع اول ازمه تمر بيها كل اللي قلته عن المراه الشرقيه  مايساوي شئ قدام تضيحيتها وحسن عشرتها وصبرها


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> ولو هنتكلم جد انا متأكد الشباب عاوزين حرية أكتر يعني تنقطوا بمتابعتكم الصامتة ...
> .


:crazy_pil:shutup22:*على فكره احنا عايزين نوسع المصطبه ... عشان بتاعتنا مش مكفيانا ... قررنا نضم المصطبتين على بعض ... وانتوا شوفولكم منتدى تانى بقى :nunu0000:*​


----------



## girgis2 (10 أغسطس 2012)

> ولو هنتكلم جد انا متأكد الشباب عاوزين حرية أكتر يعني تنقطوا بمتابعتكم الصامتة ...
> 
> لي عودة للموضوع ... انا أموت في المواضيع دي .


*
أعتبر مشاركاتهم مش موجودة ولا ترد عليهم عشان نمنع أي تشتيت علينا منهم

بالنسبة للحرية أدينا بنتكلم بأسلوب لائق ولا يستفز الادارة

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> غصبا عنكم اومال عايز وحده غربيه تطلع عينك وتبيعك ببلاش مع اول ازمه تمر بيها كل اللي قلته عن المراه الشرقيه  مايساوي شئ قدام تضيحيتها وحسن عشرتها وصبرها



*و مين قالك ان الست الغربيه بتبيع بالساهل الي بتحبه؟؟؟​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

> و مين قالك ان الست الغربيه بتبيع بالساهل الي بتحبه؟؟؟



مايستحملون الشقا زي الشرقيه ابد الشرقيه ممكن تفكر الف مره قبل
الاستغناء عن الرجل لكن الغربيه مو زينا بحكم اختلاف العادات
والثقافه.. وطبعا مافي تعميم عام عاى كل الناس


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *موضوع: المراة الشرقية والمراة الغربية، مقارنة بينهما.
> 
> يالله يا شباب، هجوم *


بص من الآخر المرأة الغربية تفوق المرأة الشرقية في كل مقاييس كثيرة ( جمال ...ثقافة ... شخصية ) لكن المرأة الشرقية بتمتاز عامة بالإخلاص والتفاني والإصالة وحتى في نواحي جمالية كتيرة  أكتر من الغربية زي ما الراجل الغربي بيفوق الشرقي في حاجات كتير( النجاح ... الثقافة ... التحضر ) واحنا عندنا قوة احتمال أكبر ورجولة أكبر واجتهاد أكبر  ...ومهما كان احنا الاتنين ضحايا تخلف مجتمعاتنا ... فيبقى من الاحسن نشكر ربنا على النعمة اللي في ايدينا ونرضى بيها .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

> الآخر المرأة الغربية تفوق المرأة الشرقية في كل مقاييس كثيرة ( جمال ...ثقافة ... شخصية



هو من قالك ان يتفوقون علينا في كل ذي المقاييس؟ هل حضرتك تظن ان كل الغربيات جميلات والعكس صحيح؟ هم لهم جمالهم الخاص ونحن لنا جمالنا ومعروف الشرقيات يتفوقن في جمال البشره والشعره بدليل ان المراه الغربيه الاسبانيه الاجمل والمطلوبه بين الاروبين وهن الاقرب شبه لشرقيات من غير ما اظلم الغربيات حلوات لكن مسالة التفوف فيها نظر ..


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ممكن اطرح سؤال حرج جدا , وطبعا رجالى فقط  , ومفيش ولا بنت هتجرؤ تتكلم اساسا
> السؤال خطر فى بالى لعدة ايام , ومش عارف الاقيله جواب
> الانسان لما بيجوع : بياكل , بيعطش : بيشرب , محتاج حب : بيلجأ لأصحابه
> محدش فينا كرجالة يقدر ينكر ان بيجيله وقت يحس ان احتياجه الجسدى بيزن عليه
> ...


الحل هو التعامل مع الواقع وقبوله ... طالما دي مشكلة غالبية الشباب وطالما الغالبية العظمى متشابهة في اساليب الهروب من المشكلة دي يبقى خلاص نرضى بواقعنا مع انه غلط روحيا...
وانا رأيي ان الشبع الروحي يقلل من الغريزة أكيد لكنه لا يقضى عليها ..


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو من قالك ان يتفوقون علينا في كل ذي المقاييس؟ هل حضرتك تظن ان كل الغربيات جميلات والعكس صحيح؟ هم لهم جمالهم الخاص ونحن لنا جمالنا ومعروف الشرقيات يتفوقن في جمال البشره والشعره بدليل ان المراه الغربيه الاسبانيه الاجمل والمطلوبه بين الاروبين وهن الاقرب شبه لشرقيات من غير ما اظلم الغربيات حلوات لكن مسالة التفوف فيها نظر ..


انا معاك ... الجمال الشرقي ليه طبيعته الخاصة ... وليه رونقه ... لكن عامة نقول انه حسب التوزيع الجغرافي والعرقي فطبيعة الاعراق الاوروبية أجمل من الاعراق القوقازية كتصنيف علمي او اكاديمي ...
بس والله احنا بيرضينا اي جمال ... المهم انتم بس تشيلوا مهند وكريم من ادمغتكم عشان نعمل العكس هههههههههه.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

مو صحيح ان اعراقهم اجمل اترك عنك ذا الكلام هم قصدهم انهم ابيض عننا ولكن مش الاجمل 
مهند وكريم مافيهم ذرة جمال لكن فيهم رومانسيه صيرو رومانسين زيهم


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مو صحيح ان اعراقهم اجمل اترك عنك ذا الكلام هم قصدهم انهم ابيض عننا ولكن مش الاجمل
> مهند وكريم مافيهم ذرة جمال لكن فيهم رومانسيه صيرو رومانسين زيهم


لأ أجمل ... لانهم _ بعيد عنك _ فوقينا شوية في سلسلة التطور .
( ده كلام علمي مفيهوش نقاش)
أما بالنسبة لمهند فلو الرجل العربي بقى رومانسي زي مهند يبقى قولى الله يرحم الرجولة العربية ...
وانتم بقى لازم تكونوا متساهلين مع الشباب العربي زي ما نساء الغرب متساهلات مع شباب بلادهم ..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

> ( ده كلام علمي مفيهوش نقاش)



طيب هدئ اعصابك شويه وحتضربني 




> وانتم بقى لازم تكونوا متساهلين مع الشباب العربي زي ما نساء الغرب متساهلات مع شباب بلادهم



قصدك ايه ؟ ممكن تحكي لي كيف متساهلات مع شبابهم؟


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طيب هدئ اعصابك شويه وحتضربني


ماشي ,,, انا كول على الآخر ...


> قصدك ايه ؟ ممكن تحكي لي كيف متساهلات مع شبابهم؟


يعني متطلبوش من الشاب العربي ان يكون الكل في الكل وانتم مبتقدموش اي تنازلات في المقابل...
الشاب العربي عليه أعباء كبيرة جدا ( والأغلب مادية )... بينما الحياة في الغرب مشاركة أكثر من كونها على الراجل لوحده ,,
لازم تكونوا اكثر انفتاحا وتفهما ان  المرأة لازم تكون ذات شخصية حقيقية ومفكرة ... مش لا مؤاخذة تكتبوا 22 صفحة في مصطبتكم وفي الاخر مقولتوش كلمتين  على بعض نستفاد منهم


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2012)

مينا هو انت واخد الموضوع ليه كده
الموضوع مش جد اوى كده
اعتقد لغتك حاده اوى ياريت تاخد بالك
لان هنا كلنا اخوات


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مينا هو انت واخد الموضوع ليه كده
> الموضوع مش جد اوى كده
> اعتقد لغتك حاده اوى ياريت تاخد بالك
> لان هنا كلنا اخوات


حاضر ..
انا آسف  على تسرعي وردودي غير الحكيمة ...
انا هاريح دماغي خالص لاني  أصغر من الكلام مع الكبار هنا 
....وردود افعالي مش متنزة زييكم


----------



## girgis2 (10 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> حاضر ..
> انا آسف  على تسرعي وردودي غير الحكيمة ...
> انا هاريح دماغي خالص لاني  أصغر من الكلام مع الكبار هنا
> ....وردود افعالي مش متنزة زييكم


*
ليه يا بني بتقول على نفسك كدة ؟

متكبرش الموضوع والأخ مينا البطل عايز يقولك خدها ببساطة

وبعدين يا اخي زي ما قولتلك قبل كدة :

*


> *أعتبر مشاركاتهم مش موجودة ولا ترد عليهم عشان نمنع أي تشتيت علينا منهم
> *


*

وبعدين ولا تزعل روحك

مهند دا سمعت انه بيخون عمه وكريم دا قعد المسلسل كله مش وراه حاجة غير انه يثبت لفاطمة انه بيحبها حتى بعد حادثة اغتصابها !!!!!!

يعني دي مسلسلات تدور أحداثها في البيت وبس وبكده هي غير واقعية
ههههههههه

بالنسبة لمصطبتهم هم أحرار فيها وهي دي اهتماماتهم الى جانب المواضيع النقاشية ليهم في أماكن أخرى

*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

ما انتم كمان عندكم مشاركه مش هم بس.. نحن في الامارات الرجل يدفع المهر مثلا اهل البنت يساعدونه في دفع صالة او فندق او خيمة حفلة العرس وصحيح التأثيت البيت على الرجل عشان يحس بالمسؤليه وانه قاعد في بيته مو في بيت هو ظيف عليه عادي ان كل شئ يخص الرجل تحس المراه ان تقاسمه فيه وعيب يكون العكس وهو ان الرجل يطمع في راتبها او ورثها او فلوسها .. وكلا الحياتين الغربيه فيها ميزات حلوه وسيئه الحياه غربيه فيها شوية نديه بين رجل والمراه

 شئ مهم المكياج مهم جدا ومافيش رجل يكرهه ان زوجته تعرف تتمكيج وتلبس حلو المراه انثى بالمقام الاول قبل ماتكون ذات فكر وشغل 
فلا تقلل من قيمة النقاش حول المكياج مايمنع انها تكون متعلمه وشخصيه وتتكلم في المكياج


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ممكن اطرح سؤال حرج جدا , وطبعا رجالى فقط  , ومفيش ولا بنت هتجرؤ تتكلم اساسا
> السؤال خطر فى بالى لعدة ايام , ومش عارف الاقيله جواب
> الانسان لما بيجوع : بياكل , بيعطش : بيشرب , محتاج حب : بيلجأ لأصحابه
> محدش فينا كرجالة يقدر ينكر ان بيجيله وقت يحس ان احتياجه الجسدى بيزن عليه
> ...



ليه و لا بنت ح تجرؤ يعنى ..............عيب مثلا .....

ندخل فى الغميق

بتكلم عن الاحتياج الجنسى 

أوكية 

طيب هل يا ترى الاحتياج الجنسى للانثى يختلف عن الذكر ؟.............الاجابة لا

طيب إشمعنى البت ما بتعملش زى الولد .....أقصد ...العادة السرية أو الزنى مثلا

الاجابة .............الخوف على غشاء البكارى أو الحمل و الفضيحة

من هنا يجب أن نقف وقفة

هل الانسان بيوقف أخطاء عشان خايف على نفسه و لا لأة ؟؟ 
الاجابة غالبا أيوة :fun_oops:

هل الرجل يخاف على نفسة من العادة السرية ؟
غالبا لأة
لأنه ما عندوش حاجة يخاف عليها زى غشاء البكارى مثلا

هل الرجل يخاف على نفسة من الزنى ؟
البعض أيوة بسبب الامراض المعدية  


طيب هى البنات بتعمل إيه بأة ؟؟؟؟
الاجابة : ما بتفكرش فى الحكاية خااااااااااااااالص خاااااااااااااااالص

و بتتنسى لوحدها

ما تعملوا كدة يا رجالة


----------



## Critic (10 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ليه و لا بنت ح تجرؤ يعنى ..............عيب مثلا .....
> 
> ندخل فى الغميق
> 
> ...


مين قالك ان البنات مبتعملش حاجة ؟!!
انتى علشان فى وسط مثالى متعرفيش حاجة
عايزكم تدخلى اى منتدى نسائى وتشوفى مشاكل بنات كتير جدا عاملة ازاى ومن انهى نوع بسبب المشكلة دى
انا قريت كمية مشاكل مكنتش متوقع انها بالعدد ده لبنات من كل الملل , بيمارسوا انحرافات جنسية زيهم زى الولاد بالظبط (مواد اباحاية , عادات , علاقات جنسية ... الخ)


> طيب هل يا ترى الاحتياج الجنسى للانثى يختلف عن الذكر ؟.............الاجابة لا


بل الاجابة علميا : اه
معروف ان الاحتياج الجنسى عند الرجال لأسباب فسيولوجية ونسبة افراز هرمونات ما فى الجسم اعلى من المرأة بحوالى 4- 5 مرات , زى ما الاحتياج العاطفى عند المراة اعلى من الراجل

وعلى فكرة
فكرة "متفكرش فى الحكاية" دى وهم مش حل !!
ده زى لما واحد يكون جعان وتقوليله "متفكرش فى جوعك" 
محدش فينا هيختلف ابدا على ان الزنا او حتى العادات خطية ومش بتقدم حل سليم , بس هو محل تعجبى , اومال ايه اللى يقدم حل سليم ؟!
مارسلينو قال الروحيات , طبعا دى قناعته وكل شخص وقناعاته ,جايز انا كمان اقوله اه طبعا الروحيات هى الكل فى الكل , بس انا مش جوايا مش مقتنع ,شايف انك حتى مع الروحيات غريزتك وميولك واحتياجاتك الجسدية بتفضل موجودة , جايز بتهرب منه شوية او بتلهى نفسك عنها شوية بس بتفضل موجودة , فهل يا ترى فى مجتمعنا "الهروب" و "الالهاء" هو الحل الوحيد لحد الزواج ؟! طيب واللى ميقدرش يصمد او يهرب لفترة كبيرة وينفجر من كتر الكبت ! ازاى نقدر نلومه ومنعذروش ولو بنسبة ما ؟!
ده محل تفكيرى حاليا


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

> مارسلينو قال الروحيات , طبعا دى قناعته وكل شخص وقناعاته  ,جايز انا كمان اقوله اه طبعا الروحيات هى الكل فى الكل , بس انا مش جوايا  مش مقتنع ,شايف انك حتى مع الروحيات غريزتك وميولك واحتياجاتك الجسدية  بتفضل موجودة , جايز بتهرب منه شوية او بتلهى نفسك عنها شوية بس بتفضل  موجودة , فهل يا ترى فى مجتمعنا "الهروب" و "الالهاء" هو الحل الوحيد لحد  الزواج ؟! طيب واللى ميقدرش يصمد او يهرب لفترة كبيرة وينفجر من كتر الكبت !  ازاى نقدر نلومه ومنعذروش ولو بنسبة ما ؟!
> ده محل تفكيرى حاليا


في رأيي ان الاحتياج الجنسي شهوة لكنة مش احتياج اساسي زي الاكل و الشرب
لان الاكل و الشربد ة اساسي و من غيرة هموت 
لكن الشهوة الجسدية او الاحتياج الجنسي من غيرة مش هموت ابدا بالعكس
يعني الرهبان مثلا مبيمارسوش الجنس و دة مش مسببلهم اي مشكلة والا مكانوش اتقدموا للرهبنة

الروحيات مش بس بتقلل الاحتياج دة لكن بتمحية خالص
و بيجي بعد كدة في شكل محاربات يعني ابليس بيحاربني 

و الموضوع دة لية ناحية نفسي 
يعني مش بس احتياج جسدي
زي انك تتعلمهعا من الاصدقاء و كمان العتداءات الجنسية في سن مبكر
و كمان الجراح النفسية العميقة 
كل دة بيسبب الم جوايا و بحاول لا اراد
يا اني اغرق الالم دة بمتعة و لذة زي الادمان و العادة السرية ... دة بيخلي عندي شعور بالذنب ... فاحاول ادارية و اغرقة بالمتعة ..... و هكذا

و في رأيي الشخصي ان الحياة و العشرة مع ربنا بتشبعني لدرجة اني مبفكرش في شهوة تانية
صدقني دة مش كلام مثالي ولا صعب الوصول لية
و دة حصل مع كل الاباء القديسين و لسة بيحصل لحد دلوقتي 
يعني لما يبقي فكري مليان بربنا مش بحتاج لمصدر شبع تاني .. 

انا كنت ناوي اكتب موضوع عن العادة السرية و اسبابها و طرق علاجها من محاضرة تحفة سمعتها و هبقي ابعت اللينك هنا


----------



## Critic (10 أغسطس 2012)

انا بختلف معاك جذريا يا اخ امجد
الاحتياج والميول الجنسية مش شهوة ومش خطية ! احنا اتولدنا بيها
استخدامها الغلط هو اللى خطية , لكن الميول دى نفسها طبيعية ومقدسة جدا علشان استخدامها فى الزواج اللى ربنا بيباركه
وفكرة ان الروحيات بتمحى الاحتياج ده اسمحلى اقولك انها غلط خالص !
والا بقا الاباء الكهنة اللى روحياتهم عالية اللى متجوزين مش هيكون عندهم ميول جنسية ومش هيمرسوا اى علاقة وهيكونوا مقصرين فى حق زوجاتهم ومش هيخلفوا ولا هيستمتعوا بالعلاقة اللى خلقها ربنا !!

جايز ميكونش احتياج اساسى , لكن يظل احتياج , يظل انه بيجى عليك وقت تحس انه احتياج "مُلح" , ده واقع مينفعش ننكره !!
ومين قالك ان الرهبان مش مسببلهم مشكلة ! طبعا مسببلهم مشكلة والا مكناش هنسمع عن حكايات الرهبان اللى بتسقط فى الخطايا دى وبتتوب , بس هما اختاروا الطريق ده وباعوا كل حاجة علشان ربنا  وكل واحد واحتماله !
ولى عودة


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

> انام ختلف معاك جزريا يا اخ امجد


الاختلاف يجوز ان شاء الله


> الاحتياج والميول الجنسية مش شهوة ومش خطية ! احنا اتولدنا بيها


انا مقلتش خالص ان دي خطية لكنها شهوة  و في فرق كبير 
الخطية هي مخالفة الوصايا اما الشهوة فهي  الاحتياج الشديد
فألاكل شهوة لكنة مش خطية 
و اتقال عن ربنا ان حلقة كلة مشتهيات  .. لكن كلام ربنا طبعا نعمة مش نقمة


> استخدامها الغلط هو اللى خطية , لكن الميول دى نفسها طبيعية ومقدسة جدا علشان استخدامها فى الزواج اللى ربنا بيباركه


باظبط كدة 
و كمان وصية اكثروا و املآوا الارض كانت قبل السقوط .. يعني الاحتياج دة ربنا خلقة فينا لاجل الانجزاب الي الاخر و الحياة معة مش علشان انغلق علي نفسي و امارس كل متعة ليا لوحدي 


> وفكرة ان الروحيات بتمحى الاحتياج ده اسمحلى اقولك انها غلط خالص !
> والا بقا الاباء الكهنة اللى روحياتهم عالية اللى متجوزين مش هيكون عندهم  ميول جنسية ومش هيمرسوا اى علاقة وهيكونوا مقصرين فى حق زوجاتهم ومش  هيخلفوا ولا هيستمتعوا بالعلاقة اللى خلقها ربنا !!


انت عمال تفهمني غلط علي فكرة
انا مقصدتش بتمحي الاحتياج الجنسي لكن من كتر شبعي و تفكيري في ربنا محاربات الشيطان في الموضوع دة بتقل و بتبقي سهلة جدا عليا 
لان العقل الفارغ معمل لابليس
اما الجواز فهو رباط مقدس و مفيش فية اي خطية 
بالعكس الرسول بيقول ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد و المضجع غير نجس
يعني في فرق بين الاحتياج الجنسي الشهواني و بين علاقة الزواج 


> جايز ميكونش احتياج اساسى , لكن يظل احتياج , يظل انه بيجى عليك وقت تحس انه احتياج "مُلح" , ده واقع مينفعش ننكره !!


لا طبعا انا مقدرش انكرة و علي فكرة انا كنت عايش في الخطية دي 
و لما ابتديت اقرب من ربنا بطلت السجاير و كل حاجة تانية وحشة كنت بعملها في وقت قصير جدا 
الا الخطية دي 
لان كل حاجة بتشوفها بتفضل في الزاكرة لحد لما تملا مكانها حاجات تانية 
و لما ابتديت املا مكانها تسبيح و عظات و تفاسير و صلاوات ابتدي تأثيرها عليا يقل واحدة واحدة 
لما بيبقي الفكر مليان بربنا مفيش اي خطية تقدر عليك 
و دي طبعا خطية بالنسبالنا


> ومين قالك ان الرهبان مش مسببلهم مشكلة ! طبعا مسببلهم  مشكلة والا مكناش هنسمع عن حكايات الرهبان اللى بتسقط فى الخياطا دى وبتتوب  , بس هما اختاروا الطريق ده وباعوا كل حاجة علشان ربنا  وكل واحد واحتماله  !


هما ماباعوش كل حاجة علشان ربنا و كأنها اشياء ليها قيمة لكنهم حسبوها نفاية ملهاش اي قيمة قدام الحياة مع ربنا
اما قصص وقوع الرهبان في خطية فأنا مقلتش انهم ملايكة و منزهين عن الخطية
هما اكيد بيقعوا في خطايا كتير زي بقيت البشر
لكن لما تسمع القة من دول وتعرف ان الراهب طول بتوليتة عاش من غير الاحتياج دة يبقي اكيد مش صعب اني اعمل زية 
هو مفيهوش حاجة زيادة عني
و طبعا كل واحد و احتمالة لكن استطيع كل شئ في المسيح

انا مش عايز اخد صورة الواعظ الناصح و اسف ان كان دة ظهر في كلامي 
لكن انا بتكلم علي ان دي خطية زيها زي الكذب اقدر اتغلب عليها 
ان كانت محتاجة شوية تعب وووقت لكن مش مستحيل



> ولى عودة


افرح برجوعك اخويا الحبيب


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> مهند دا سمعت انه بيخون عمه وكريم دا قعد المسلسل كله مش وراه حاجة غير انه يثبت لفاطمة انه بيحبها حتى بعد حادثة اغتصابها !!!!!!
> 
> ...


أنا كلامي هزار ... أنا أساسا لا أشاهد المسلسلات ولا أعرف من هو مهند ولا من هو كريم ... وكلامي عن المصطبة هزار من باب الهزار ...
وفعلا أحسن حاجة التجاهل ... 
انا بس زعلني كلام مينا البطل لانه حسسني اني أهوج وانا بحترم مينا خالص فزعلت من كلامه مش أكتر .


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*مافيش حل لا خطيئة فيه غير الزواج، ومن لا يستطيع ربنا يتولاه حتى يتزوج، غير كده مافيش كلام ولا حل، واعتقد لا يوجد فائدة في مزيد من الكلام لان الموضوع واضح، وانا في مداخلتي جبتلكم من الاخر. لو حد عنده حل يا ريت ينّورنا، لاني بصراحة مش عارف النقاش رايح فين.*


----------



## Critic (10 أغسطس 2012)

خلاص يبقى كفاية كلام
شكرا على النقاش جميعا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> انت عمال تفهمني غلط علي فكرة
> *يعني في فرق بين الاحتياج الجنسي الشهواني و بين علاقة الزواج*


*ياريت تشرح لى دى لو سمحت*
*لكن ثانية واحدة ...*
*لو متجوز أشرح لو مش متجوز*
*كأنك ما قرتش المشاركة دى خالص *


----------



## girgis2 (10 أغسطس 2012)

*طبعاااا اللي عايز يتناقش في موضوع سابق يناقش وأدينا بنستفيد كلنا ولكن أنا عايز أسألكم آيه رأيكم نفتح موضوع أو طلب جديد قبل ما أنسى الفكرة :

بلاحظ ان معظم الموضوعات والبرامج الحوارية اللي بتتكلم عن علاقة الراجل مع المرأة بتتكلم من منظور أنثوي أو يغلب عليها الطابع ده

وده أنا مش عارف هل لأن الراجل خلاص بقى بيفهم كويس شخصية البنت اللي أمامه وبيقدر يفحصها في عمقها زي مهي بتدرسه كويس ؟!!

ولا ده عشان اهتمام المرأة بمعرفه أعماق الشخص اللي قدامها أكتر من الراجل ؟؟؟ وبالتبعية بتفرز الانسان اللي هي هترتبط بيه كويس وعشان كدة أسئلتها للشاب اللي هترتبط بيه أكتر وأعمق لو قارناها بأسئلة الشاب ليها مثلاااا - دا لو كان عنده أسئلة ممكن يسألها أصلاااا - 

أنا في رأيي ان المرأة من وهي بنت قدام الناس بره لازم تظهر بمظهر البنت العسولة الرقيقة ..... وهكذا ولكن داخل بيتها مع جوزها فمفيش مانع المواهب التانية تظهر

المطلوب هنا في المصطبة هو :

- ازاي كل شاب يعرف احتياجاته - هو مش شاب غيره - في زوجته المستقبلية أو مواصفاتها عشان جوازه يكون جواز ناجح ؟

- وازاي يعرف شخصية البنت اللي قدامه عشان يختار صح ؟ آيه مثلاااا الأسئلة اللي ممكن يكتشف بيها مواهبها المخفية مش اللي بتظهر بيها قدام الناس ؟

- لسة سامع في برنامج مثلاااا ان الزوج لازم يكون بيتوتي أو يحب جو البيت والزوجة لازم تكون ست بيت عشان يكون الزواج ناجح ؟ آيه رأيكم ؟

*​


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياريت تشرح لى دى لو سمحت*
> *لكن ثانية واحدة ...*
> *لو متجوز أشرح لو مش متجوز*
> *كأنك ما قرتش المشاركة دى خالص *


ههههههههههههههه
هو انا مش متجوز 
بس هي بسيطة اوي اللاحتياج الجنسي الشهواني انا اقصد بية الاحتياج لفعل الخطية
لكن علاقة الجواز دي حاجة تانية فيها احتياج جنسي لكنة مش خطية
فالخطية في الاحتياج الجنسي هو استخدامة الخاظئ كشهوة لفعل الجنس كجنس مجرد من اي شئ ( مشاعر - عطاء - ...... )
يا رب تكون وضحت

وبعدين كمل اختبارك علشان انا نفسي اعرف حصل اية بعد كدة
انت سبتنا في اهم نقطة لما ابتديت تكتشف المسيحية :t19:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> وبعدين كمل اختبارك علشان انا نفسي اعرف حصل اية بعد كدة
> انت سبتنا في اهم نقطة لما ابتديت تكتشف المسيحية :t19:


*الأختبار هيكمل بعد التعميد ان شاء الله*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *طبعاااا اللي عايز يتناقش في موضوع سابق يناقش وأدينا بنستفيد كلنا ولكن أنا عايز أسألكم آيه رأيكم نفتح موضوع أو طلب جديد قبل ما أنسى الفكرة :
> 
> بلاحظ ان معظم الموضوعات والبرامج الحوارية اللي بتتكلم عن علاقة الراجل مع المرأة بتتكلم من منظور أنثوي أو يغلب عليها الطابع ده
> 
> ...



*موضوع حلو يا جرجس. بص، انا عندي اقتناع ان المراة الفاضلة هي هدية من ربنا، كدة من غير مجاملة، ومهما وضعت صفات لزوجة المستقبل وحاولت تطبقها على البنات، ستفشل. سليمان النبي مش من فراغ قال: "امراة فاضلة من يجدها" و "المال والبيوت فهي من الاباء اما المراة الفاضلة فمن الرب". الكلام ده حقيقي، وعن تجربة بقولك.

البنات، بشكل عام، في مجتمعنا الشرقي المنافق، ليهم شخصيتين، ممكن تكون معك بوجه ومن وراك لها وجه اخر. بالاضافة ان طبيعة العلاقات في فترة الخطوبة لا تسمح لك ان تعرف النواقص الحقيقية في الشخصية. هذا يذكرني بنكتة سمعتها، عن واحد تزوج بعد طول انتظار، فبدات زوجة تحضر نفسها للنوم ليلة الدخلة، خلعت حواجبها الصناعية ورمتهم على الكنبة، خلعت الرموش الصناعية ورمتهم على الكنبة، خلعت الشعر الصناعي ورمتهم على الكنبة، خلعت الاظافر الصناعية ورمتهم على الكنبة، والزوج ينظر لها وهو مصدوم، قالت له: يالله يا حبيبي على النوم، بص لها وقال: لا معلش، انا بفضّل انام على الكنبة مع الاغلبية.*


----------



## girgis2 (10 أغسطس 2012)

> *موضوع حلو يا جرجس.*



*طيب كويس ان الموضوع عجبك
*​*
*


> *بص، انا عندي  اقتناع ان المراة الفاضلة هي هدية من ربنا، كدة من غير مجاملة، ومهما وضعت  صفات لزوجة المستقبل وحاولت تطبقها على البنات، ستفشل.
> *


*
الله يطمنك* :t19:
*أهو على الأقل الواحد يعمل اللي عليه عشان شرف المحاولة بس
وربنا عليه الباقي
*​*
*


> *سليمان النبي مش من فراغ قال: "امراة فاضلة من يجدها" و "المال والبيوت فهي من الاباء اما المراة الفاضلة فمن الرب".*


* 

**مرة واحد قريبي كان بيهزر وعلق على تعبير - من يجدها - ده ؟ انه اسلوب انشائي نوعه استفهام غرضه النفي ههههههه
* *
*


> *الكلام ده حقيقي، وعن تجربة بقولك.*


*
طيب بما ان حضرتك بتتكلم عن تجربة

طبعاااا ربنا هو الأول في كل شيئ لكن هل كل المسؤلية بتقع على ربنا يعني مفيش مجهود مننا خالص كدة في ان كل شاب فينا يعرف نفسه ويعرف احتياجاته وبالتبعية يعرف مواصفات الفتاة المناسبة ليه وازاي يكتشفها وسط الفتيات ؟؟؟؟
*​


> *البنات، بشكل  عام، في مجتمعنا الشرقي المنافق، ليهم شخصيتين، ممكن تكون معك بوجه ومن  وراك لها وجه اخر. *



*هو بالفعل ده مجتمعنا شئنا أم أبينا ومش هنعرف نغيره فخلينا في اللي نقدر عليه

*


> *بالاضافة ان طبيعة العلاقات في فترة الخطوبة لا تسمح لك  ان تعرف النواقص الحقيقية في الشخصية.*


*
امممممم تحدي كبير فعلاااا
طيب وبعدين ؟!!*​


> *هذا يذكرني  بنكتة سمعتها، عن واحد تزوج بعد طول انتظار، فبدات زوجة تحضر نفسها للنوم  ليلة الدخلة، خلعت حواجبها الصناعية ورمتهم على الكنبة، خلعت الرموش  الصناعية ورمتهم على الكنبة، خلعت الشعر الصناعي ورمتهم على الكنبة، خلعت  الاظافر الصناعية ورمتهم على الكنبة، والزوج ينظر لها وهو مصدوم، قالت له:  يالله يا حبيبي على النوم، بص لها وقال: لا معلش، انا بفضّل انام على  الكنبة مع الاغلبية.*


*
هههههههه
*​


----------



## تيمو (10 أغسطس 2012)

> طيب لما احتياجك الجنسى بيزن عليك بتعمل ايه ؟!!



هلا شوف يا عم ، يمكن أنا أكون غلط ، بس بشكل عام ، الإحتياج ما بيجي غير لما يكون حد معين ببالي (ما بحكي عن ايام المراهقة يوم ما كان الموضوع على الهواء بيجي  )، واحتياجي بكون نابع من كوني حابب أكون مع هاي الشخصة تحديداً ، وحابب أعيش معها بقية عمري ... 

نرجع للموضوع ، بشكل عام ، الشخص المشغول ما بفكر كثير بالموضوع ، لذلك بحس إنو الحل الأفضل إنو الشخص يملأ حياتو بأمور معينة ، ويبتعد عن انو يكون لحالو قدر الإمكان .. الموضوع مش موضوع خطيئة بقدر ما هو موضوع فراغ بحياة الشخص ومش عارف كيف يملأه ؟ الخدمة مهمة ، التواجد بين الناس مهم ، الإنشغال مهم ، أي نشاط اجتماعي مهم ، حتى الدراسة والقراءة والأمور الروحية مثل ما ذكرتوا انتو ... 



> بلاحظ ان معظم الموضوعات والبرامج الحوارية اللي بتتكلم عن علاقة الراجل مع المرأة بتتكلم من منظور أنثوي أو يغلب عليها الطابع ده



لأنو المنظور الأنثوي معقد شوي ، البنت عشان تتعامل معها بدك كاتلوج لتفهم عليها ، وكل ردود أفعالها مش مفهومة ، بمرة قرأت مقولة بما معناه: *أحتاج فهم رجل واحد لأفهم كل رجال العالم ، بينما أحتاج فهم كل نساء العالم لفهم إمرأة واحدة !!*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> - لسة سامع في برنامج مثلاااا ان الزوج لازم يكون بيتوتي أو يحب جو البيت والزوجة لازم تكون ست بيت عشان يكون الزواج ناجح ؟ آيه رأيكم ؟
> 
> *​


*
يا ساتر يارب

 الراجل يقعد فى البيت

 يا مصيبتى السودة

أنهو برنامج دا 

...إوعى تتفرج عليه


*


----------



## marcelino (10 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> بلاحظ ان معظم الموضوعات والبرامج الحوارية اللي بتتكلم عن علاقة الراجل مع المرأة بتتكلم من منظور أنثوي أو يغلب عليها الطابع ده
> 
> ...




بص يا جرجس .. ولا دراسه ولا قوانين ولا عوامل ولا اسباب

الموضوع بأختصار : الناس عامه بتظهر فى المواقف 

والبنت نفس الكلام مش هتعرفها على حقيقتها غير فى المواقف 

لازم موقف يحصل ويطعلك المواهب المخفيه وانت ونصيبك بقى  ..


يعنى لو النبت عايشه دور الرقيقه اللى زى النسمه .. لازم هايحصل موقف معين تظهرلك صورة امنا الغوله دة لو هى كدة فعلا يعنى .. زى الاعلان بتاع درويتوس دة على ما اعتقد .. بحبه اوى الاعلان دة بيعجبنى لان نسبه كبيره من البنات كدة 

ومش كلام احصائيات دة كلام واقعى بشوفه بعنيا وبحسه ساعات من كلامى مع اى بنت 

ما علينا .. فى الارتباط متمشيش على دراسات وبرامج الحاجات دى مش هتاكل معاك ولا هتفيدك 

حط البنت فى موقف وشوفها على حقيقتها .. أستفز حقيقتها من جواها ..

ومش شرط يكون موقف صعب يعنى بالعكس فى ناس بتظهر على حقيقتها فى ابسط المواقف بس الناصح اللى ياخد باله ويبقى فاهم كل كبيره وصغيره ..


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ممكن اطرح سؤال حرج جدا ,
> طيب لما احتياجك الجنسى بيزن عليك بتعمل ايه ؟!!
> هل تهرب منه ؟ تكبته ؟ تلهى نفسك عنه ؟! تنكره اصلا !!!


* بتحاول تلهى نفسك عنه ...ودة الأصح *
*تنكره دى مستحيلة وغلط كمان لأن الأنكار هيجيب نتيجة عكسية ...*
*هو مش سؤال حرج ولكنه سؤال ( خاص ) *
*ماينفعش تدخل جوه خصوصيات حد بتعمل أية وبتتصرف أزاى*
*لأنك مش هتحصل على أجابة صريحة إلا على سبيل التهريج الشبابى ...*
*عندك مثلاً اللى كان متجوز قبل كدة ...تلاقيه غرقان فى الشغل بدون ما يدرى ويخترع لنفسه شغل أضافى ...مجرد تلاهى*
*وهكذا ...*
*الإنكار مش هيفيدك :new6:*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

*الله الله دا فى تطور جامد اوى

وروك على علم بالموضوع دا ولا اجبهولكم هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الله الله دا فى تطور جامد اوى
> 
> وروك على علم بالموضوع دا ولا اجبهولكم هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



*اللهم اني صائم*


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

ايه مافيش مواضيع جديده ؟​


----------



## تيمو (14 أغسطس 2012)

بما إنو ما فيه مواضيع ، فشو رأيكم كل واحد يستعرض موقفوا البطولية السوبرمانية :spor24:

*قررت مرة أطلع أمارس رياضة الركض المفضلة لي كعادتي في كل صباح ، ولكن هذه المرة على غير عادتي انسجمت آخر انسجام في الركض ووصلت القارة الإفريقية ، ولقيت أسد ، قام زأر علي ، فضربتوا ضرباً مبرحاً :spor22: إلى أن ولّى هارباً :018A1D~146: وما زالت جمعيات حقوق الحيوان تبحث عن الهارب في أدغال افريقية* :t36:*

قبل فترة طويلة ، حضرت برنامج عن مواقف يتعرّض لها الأمريكان ، وردة فعلهم اتجاهها ، مثلاً أحد هذه المواقف (وهي تمثيلية) هي تعريض إمرأة محجبة (أيضاً مشتركة بالتمثيلية) للطرد من أحد المخابز ومتابعة ردود أفعال الزبائن في ذلك المكان (هل سيقفون معها ، مع البائع ، أو اتخاذ موقف الحياد) ... 

عمرك تعرّضت لموقف ندمت لاحقاً أنك لم تتدخل أو تدخلت ؟ يمكن أيام المدرسة من أكثر الأيام يالي بنتعرّض لمواقف نشعر فيها لضرورة الدفاع عن الآخر والشعور ((بالأدرينالين)) يتدفق في عروقنا لأخذ حق المظلوم ... إذا تعرّضت لهيك موقف شاركنا فيه ، وإذا ما شاركتوا أنا راح أضل أشارككم في بطولاتي الوطواطية عبر العالم :budo: 

** هذه القصة برعاية ماونت ديو ، قوي قلبك *


----------



## girgis2 (14 أغسطس 2012)

> بما إنو ما فيه مواضيع ، فشو رأيكم كل واحد يستعرض موقفوا البطولية السوبرمانية :spor24:
> 
> عمرك تعرّضت لموقف ندمت لاحقاً أنك لم  تتدخل أو تدخلت ؟ يمكن أيام المدرسة من أكثر الأيام يالي بنتعرّض لمواقف  نشعر فيها لضرورة الدفاع عن الآخر والشعور ((بالأدرينالين)) يتدفق في  عروقنا لأخذ حق المظلوم ... إذا تعرّضت لهيك موقف شاركنا فيه ، وإذا ما  شاركتوا أنا راح أضل أشارككم في بطولاتي الوطواطية عبر العالم :budo:


*
مش عارف ليه مش مستريح لفكرة الموضوع ده ؟

*​


----------



## dawquinas (14 أغسطس 2012)

إذا حبيتم...انا عندي موضوع اعتقد هيعجبكم....

كنت اتحدث مع احد اصدقائي....وهو عقلاني برضو زيي كده ) (ادعي اني عقلاني)

المهم....جه الكلام عن الزواج.....احنا الاتنين يعني منفتحين نوعاً ما على الثقافات الاخرى....وكان فيه رأي كالآتي:

الزواج في مصر صار مشوهاً جداً.....
فهو مجرد صفقة...وكأنك رايح تشتري جارية...

فالشاب من دول يروح يعرض مهر وشقة وامكانيات مادية....ويشتري قصاد كده متعته من البنت دي، زائد كمان خدمتها له في البيت...


في رايي الاسلام سبب رئيسي في هذه الصورة المشوهة....وايضاً يسهم في ذلك شهوانيتنا...

فالشاب من دول عايز واحدة تمتعه جنسياً....وكذلك تكون شيء يتباهى به امام الناس....نسبها وجمالها ... إلخ

والبنت عايزة واحد جاهز...ينغنغها ويعيشها عيشة مرتاحة....

ولا يوجد بعد الآن مفهوم "نبني حياتنا سوا"....

مثلاً اعرف واحد سافر برة...صغير ولسه ماخطبش...ويبحث عن شريكة حياته...وفي محادثة مع اهله وصلوا ا رغم كل مميزاته وتفوقه....لكنه لسه مش مستقر ولا خد هجرة ولا غيره...وبالتالي هيروح بيت العروسة يقول ايه!! هو مش عايش في الشارع وعنده مصدر دخل مش وحش...وهو بيدرس حالياً....لكن مجرد فكرة المخاطرة البسيطة.....وان بنت تسافر تعيش معاه في اي مكان مهما كان وفي اي ظروف (رغم انه مش متوقع يحصل له مشاكل)....لكن لا الناس عايزة المضمون....

وعشان كده تأخر سن الزواج...وزادت العنوسة في الجانبين...

انا اهم حاجة عندي في الزواج هي الالتزام Commitment....مش هاقول ترمي نفسها في النار....لكن لو المنظر اني كويس ومستقبلي كويس....فانا ابحث عن الزوجة التي ستحبني....وستبقى جانبي إلى الأبد مهما حدث...

وإلا...فحتى لو انا غني جدا اليوم....ماذا لو بعد 10 سنين فقدنا كل شيء....فهل ستهجرني هي؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

اللي مايعرف يقول تمر هندي.. المهر ايش بتسوي فيه؟ بتفتح مشروع مثلا؟ 
رايحه تتجهز فيه من حقها .
هو زواج في كل مكان هو نفسه مصاريفه هي هي في كل بلد
اذا الولد يدفع مهر وشبكه هي ايضا تدفع وهذا اللي اسمه
تساعد وتعاون مو شهوانيه وكلام فاضي.. وبعدين البنت ما تشترى بالمهر..
 المهر ياتي بعد القبول والاتفاق غير كذا مافي شي اسمه زواج من اللي يدفع اكثر


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اللي مايعرف يقول تمر هندي.. المهر ايش بتسوي فيه؟ بتفتح مشروع مثلا؟
> رايحه تتجهز فيه من حقها .
> هو زواج في كل مكان هو نفسه مصاريفه هي هي في كل بلد
> اذا الولد يدفع مهر وشبكه هي ايضا تدفع وهذا اللي اسمه
> ...



شكراً لمرورك يا عزيزتي...

لكن الموضوع الرئيسي ليس المهر...

الموضوع هو ان الزواج صار صفقة....شباب المرأة ومكانتها الاجتماعية مقابل المال الغزير...

وليس هناك ادنى استعداد من ناحية البنت انها تذهب مع من تحب وتظل معه مهما كانت النتايج (الصح في رايي هو انه ولا حتى الطلاق يرد على فكر اي منهما)

وكذلك الشاب لا يرى في المرأة انسان كامل مساو له....بل فضطعة يمتلكها ويفاخر بها

اين فكرة الالتزام والارتباط هنا؟ اهم شيء في الزواج عندي هو العهد الابدي بالبقاء معاً مهما كانت الاسباب.....وهذا هو الشيء الذي يميز الزواج عن اي علاقة اخرى....الطلاق مرفوض تماماً في رأيي وسيكون مطلب اساسي ابحث فيه عن شريكة حياتي....يجب الا تخطر لها هذه الفكرة على بال....وكذلك الرجل فأنا من المنادين بالمساواة التاااااامة في كل شيء بين الجنسين


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

بس انت قلت  السبب هو الاسلام وقلت ان المهر هو مقابل والمراه تقدم متعه عشان المهر.. هو في امراه تبيع نفسها عشان فلوس؟ مش ذا الغرض الاساسي من الفلوس الرجل يدفعها لها مره وحده في حياتها
بسبب معين .. وكل رجال العالم يدفعون تحت اي مسمى 
اي بنت سويه  ايا كان مجتمعها ودينها لما تفكر تتزوج تفكر في الاستقرار والامان ماتفكر انها تتطلق مثلا..الطلاق وباقي المشاكل ناتجه عن الحياه الزوجيه لازم يحلونها اما اللي تترك زوجها لانه فقير فهي قليلة اصل من الاساس وسوء اختيار منه والعكس صحيح


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بس انت قلت  السبب هو الاسلام وقلت ان المهر هو مقابل والمراه تقدم متعه عشان المهر.. هو في امراه تبيع نفسها عشان فلوس؟ مش ذا الغرض الاساسي من الفلوس الرجل يدفعها لها مره وحده في حياتها
> بسبب معين .. وكل رجال العالم يدفعون تحت اي مسمى
> اي بنت سويه  ايا كان مجتمعها ودينها لما تفكر تتزوج تفكر في الاستقرار والامان ماتفكر انها تتطلق مثلا..الطلاق وباقي المشاكل ناتجه عن الحياه الزوجيه لازم يحلونها اما اللي تترك زوجها لانه فقير فهي قليلة اصل من الاساس وسوء اختيار منه والعكس صحيح



ااااه....

لا انا قصدت بالإسلام مفهوم شراء المرأة  بمعنى كافة الامكانات المادية وليس فقط المهر

وكذلك نظرة الرجل للمرأة


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

وكذلك الطلاق والخلع....وفي العام ان الزواج هدفه هو "الستر" - اشباع الحاجة الجنسية - التكاثر وبس


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

ماهو عشان كذا قلت لك لاتربط بين الزواج والمهر عشان خطوة المهر تسبقها خطوات كثيره 
والمهره مو بيع مراه هو نفس المصاريف االلي حضرتك حتصرفها في فرحك كونك ما تسميها مهر شئ اخر
بالمقابل في الزواج اهل البنت ايضا يدفعون بعض تكاليف الزواج هل هذا يعني ان الزوجه اشترت زوجها؟ اذا ما تبغي تفهم انت حر لكن لا تفتي في شئ ماتفهمه وتقول الزواج عندنا متعه وتكاثر فقط.. الى جانبهما الزواج موده ورحمه وحب وسكن وميثاق غليظ بين شخصين مع الله هذا هو مفهوم الزواج في الاسلام مذكورفي القرأن والسنه
الطلاق مشرع لما يوصلون لحد مو قادرين يعيشون فيه مع بعض وايش دخل الماده؟ ممكن ما يتفقون في خلق في اسلوب الحياه في اي شئ.انا اشوف الطلاق او الخلع رحمه من الله ونعمه منه انت تشوفه تخلف شئ راجع لك لكن  حنا مبسوطين فيه واحرار.. كل دول العالم شرق وغرب فيها طلاق اشمعنى نحن ال متخلفين؟  لك دينك اللي تتزوج حسب تعاليمه مالك شغل بدينا مو من حقك تتهمه بتشويه الزواج في العالم وما اكثر الطلاق والمشاكل الزوجيه في دول مو مسلمه معليش لا تحسسني ان ما عندكم مشاكل


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء اقرأى عنوان الموضوع
هنا ليس الهدف ان يتم الدفاع ضد افكار الرجال او عن معتقد معين
اذا اردتى الدفاع عن افكار معينة فأفتحى لها موضوع مخصوص


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

كريتيك اوك مش حدافع من عيوني لكن لا يهاجم هو
وبعدين ايش فيها كذا او كذا المصطبه فاضيه


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كريتيك اوك مش حدافع من عيوني لكن لا يهاجم هو
> وبعدين ايش فيها كذا او كذا المصطبه فاضيه


يا سيدتى الفاضلة انتى لستى متواجدة فى جميع انحاء العالم للدفاع عن افكارك او عقيدتك ضد افكار جميع المختلفين , جربى لفترة ان تتركى كل شخص يقول ما يقوله بدون محاولات الدفاع , كما ان هذا ليس الموضوع المناسب لذلك 
فاضية فاضية , افسحى المجال لقللة الرجالية المشاركة و"هيصى" زى ما تحبى فى المصطبة النسائية :act23:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

انت تعرفني اذا مش بدافع ومش بتفلسف ما ابقاش انا وبعدين انا مش بناقش بصحح له معلومه فقط ... يا عيني مي تو فتح لكم موضوع وطنشتوه مي تو تعال مصطبتنا هناك بتتقدر كويس


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انت تعرفني اذا مش بدافع ومش بتفلسف ما ابقاش انا وبعدين انا مش بناقش بصحح له معلومه فقط ... يا عيني مي تو فتح لكم موضوع وطنشتوه مي تو تعال مصطبتنا هناك بتتقدر كويس


هههههههههههههههههه
حد يترجم كلامها ياجدعان
امممممممممممممم
مناهناكومحدشبقدرنى لدرجةانك قولتلى على
مصطبتكم
صح


----------



## girgis2 (15 أغسطس 2012)

*آيه رأيكم نتكلم عن مشاكل قانون الأحوال الشخصية بالنسبة للراجل المسيحي ؟؟؟

كلنا عارفين ان الراجل المسلم ليه حق التطليق أو الزواج بأخريات وله امتيازات كثيرة على زوجته في معاملته ليها

وده اللي خلى جمعيات حقوق المرأة تطالب بتعديل وانشاء قوانين - ومن الشريعة الاسلامية برضة - تحاول تعدل بين الامتيازات اللي بياخدها الراجل بامتيازات تانية للمرأة

- اللي عايز أسأله هنا في المصطبة :

هل الراجل المسيحي واخد حقه في القوانين دي ومستريح فيها ؟

ولا فيها مشاكل بسبب ان الزوجة ممكن تلجأ للقوانين دي حتى لو كانت الكنيسة نفسها شايفة انه مفيش داعي الى اللجوء لهذة القوانين لأن الاختلاف اللي بينهم لا يستحق ولكن الزوجة المسيحية تلجأ لكدة لغرض ما عندها ؟

وياريت اللي يفهم في القانون يكلمنا شوية عن القوانين دي (مشكلة مشكلة أو قانون قانون) لأني بصراحة مش ضليييع :giveup: ولكن جاتلي الفكرة من خلال اللي بسمعه من حكايات عن المشاكل

*​


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماهو عشان كذا قلت لك لاتربط بين الزواج والمهر عشان خطوة المهر تسبقها خطوات كثيره
> والمهره مو بيع مراه هو نفس المصاريف االلي حضرتك حتصرفها في فرحك كونك ما تسميها مهر شئ اخر
> بالمقابل في الزواج اهل البنت ايضا يدفعون بعض تكاليف الزواج هل هذا يعني ان الزوجه اشترت زوجها؟ اذا ما تبغي تفهم انت حر لكن لا تفتي في شئ ماتفهمه وتقول الزواج عندنا متعه وتكاثر فقط.. الى جانبهما الزواج موده ورحمه وحب وسكن وميثاق غليظ بين شخصين مع الله هذا هو مفهوم الزواج في الاسلام مذكورفي القرأن والسنه
> الطلاق مشرع لما يوصلون لحد مو قادرين يعيشون فيه مع بعض وايش دخل الماده؟ ممكن ما يتفقون في خلق في اسلوب الحياه في اي شئ.انا اشوف الطلاق او الخلع رحمه من الله ونعمه منه انت تشوفه تخلف شئ راجع لك لكن  حنا مبسوطين فيه واحرار.. كل دول العالم شرق وغرب فيها طلاق اشمعنى نحن ال متخلفين؟  لك دينك اللي تتزوج حسب تعاليمه مالك شغل بدينا مو من حقك تتهمه بتشويه الزواج في العالم وما اكثر الطلاق والمشاكل الزوجيه في دول مو مسلمه معليش لا تحسسني ان ما عندكم مشاكل



بالراحة بس....انا اولاً متعجب ما دخل التخلف بالموضوع؟ انا لم اقل كلمة تخلف ابداً...وانا مدرك ان الغرب العلماني يسمح بالطلاق....

انا اخذت على الإسلام، وغير المسيحيين عموماً....فكرة الطلاق....وقلت اني ابحث عن هذا الالتزام الابدي....

والمهر ليس موضوع في حد ذاته...
لكني اتكلم عن فكرة الامكانات المادية (حتى بعد الزواج) ونظرة المصريين للزواج على انه صفقة


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *آيه رأيكم نتكلم عن مشاكل قانون الأحوال الشخصية بالنسبة للراجل المسيحي ؟؟؟
> 
> كلنا عارفين ان الراجل المسلم ليه حق التطليق أو الزواج بأخريات وله امتيازات كثيرة على زوجته في معاملته ليها
> 
> ...



رايي سيصدمك....
لكن للاسف يا عزيزي...انا مع الزواج المدني...

وللاسف في مصر يمكن للكنيسة إيقاف زواج او طلاق شخص ما....

ولست اطلب اجبار الكنيسة على ذلك حاشا....بل اطلب فصل الكنيسة عن الزواج المدني...

فامام القانون يسمح بالزواج والطلاق للمسيحيين.....ولكن يبقى للكنيسة قوانينها...بحيث تبارك او ترفض الصلاة على هذا الزواج....دون اي اثر قانوني...

فانا اؤمن ان الفضيلة لا تفرض....


----------



## marcelino (15 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *آيه رأيكم نتكلم عن مشاكل قانون الأحوال الشخصية بالنسبة للراجل المسيحي ؟؟؟
> 
> كلنا عارفين ان الراجل المسلم ليه حق التطليق أو الزواج بأخريات وله امتيازات كثيرة على زوجته في معاملته ليها
> 
> ...



جرجس انا مش فاهم حاجه 

يمكن علشان دماغى منفوخه شويه 

حاول توضح شويه​


----------



## girgis2 (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> رايي سيصدمك....
> لكن للاسف يا عزيزي...انا مع الزواج المدني...
> 
> وللاسف في مصر يمكن للكنيسة إيقاف زواج او طلاق شخص ما....
> ...



*أنا مش بتكلم عن الزواج المدني
لو أنت معاه وشايف انه حل مناسب أنت حر لكن أنا عن نفسي أرفضه*
*
وبعدين مين قال ان الكنيسة تفرض الفضيلة أو تفرض قوانينها على الناس الكلام ده مش عندنا

الكنيسة لما يبقى في مشكلة بين زوجين بتقوم بالدور الرعوي والاصلاحي والارشادي معاهم طالما مفيش سبب يستدعي الطلاق

لكن المشكلة في الناس اللي مش بتسمع لكلام الكنيسة وبتستخدم قوانين المحاكم (اللي هي في الأصل قوانين اسلامية) لمصالحها

الكنيسة تنفذ وصايا الكتاب مش قوانينها الخاصة !!!

*​


marcelino قال:


> جرجس انا مش فاهم حاجه
> 
> يمكن علشان دماغى منفوخه شويه
> 
> حاول توضح شويه​


*
آيه اللي مش فاهمه بالظبط ؟؟

أنا شايف ان بسبب ان قوانين الأحوال الشخصية مصدرها بيكون الشريعة الاسلامية فده ممكن يسبب مشاكل للراجل المسيحي في حالة انفصال الزوجة عن الزوج حتى لو الكنيسة نفسها مش موافقة لأن الزوجة بتلجأ للقوانين دي لغرض في نفسها ضد جوزها

زي نفقتها وزي الحضانة وحجات تانية

وفي نفس الوقت مش شرط كل حالات الانفصال بيكون فيها المخطيء هو الزوج

هل أنت شايف ان كلامي ده غلط ؟ ولا صح ؟

ولو كان صح الزوج هنا المفروض يتصرف ازاي ؟

*​


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2012)

> أنا شايف ان بسبب ان قوانين الأحوال الشخصية مصدرها بيكون الشريعة الاسلامية فده ممكن يسبب مشاكل للراجل المسيحي في حالة انفصال الزوجة عن الزوج حتى لو الكنيسة نفسها مش موافقة لأن الزوجة بتلجأ للقوانين دي لغرض في نفسها ضد جوزها


طيب مش فاهم يعنى المفروض بالاجبار تفضل معاه ؟
هى اختارت ترفض قوانين الكنيسة وتلجأ للمدنية , يبقى تتتحمل نتيجة اخيارها , وانا شايف انه مينفعش اجبارها طبعا , والزوج اصلا مينفعش يفضل متمسك بيها لو هى مصرة على الانفصال


----------



## girgis2 (15 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> طيب مش فاهم يعنى المفروض بالاجبار تفضل معاه ؟
> هى اختارت ترفض قوانين الكنيسة وتلجأ للمدنية , يبقى تتتحمل نتيجة اخيارها , وانا شايف انه مينفعش اجبارها طبعا , والزوج اصلا مينفعش يفضل متمسك بيها لو هى مصرة على الانفصال


*
اممممممم

جميييييل

هو ممكن فعلاااا - حتى لو بعد فترة - انه يسيبها لكن هي مش هتسيبه في حاله وهتفضل مسئولة منه هي وأولادها وهي منفصلة عنه

آيه الحل ؟؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2012)

> هو ممكن فعلاااا - حتى لو بعد فترة - انه يسيبها لكن هي مش هتسيبه في حاله وهتفضل مسئولة منه هي وأولادها وهي منفصلة عنه


مش فاهم ؟!!!!
هما دلوقت انفصلوا مدنيا , يبقى يعنى ايه مش هتسيبه ؟!!
الموضوع انتهى ولازم يتقبلوا الواقع ويشوفوا بقا الوصاية مع مين وغيره من اجرائات الانفصال (ده ملوش دعوة هما فى نظر ربنا لسا متجوزين ولا ايه ده جانب روحى احنا بنتكلم على الجانب العملى)


----------



## girgis2 (15 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> مش فاهم ؟!!!!
> هى دلوقت انفصلوا مدنيا , يبقى يعنى ايه مش هتسيبه ؟!!
> الموضوع انتهى ولازم يتقبلوا الواقع ويشوفوا بقا الوصاية مع مين وغيره من اجرائات الانفصال (ده ملوش دعوة هما فى نظر ربنا لسا متجوزين ولا ايه ده جانب روحى احنا بنتكلم على الجانب العملى)



*
أنا برضة بتكلم عن الجانب العملي

  وبعدين عمر مالناس هيتعاملوا برقي وبالأصول في اجرائات انفصالهم لأن الاجرائات دي مش بتتم بسهولة وبتحصل مشاكل غير المشاكل اللي بينهم

مش هتسيبه : يعني في نفقة وفي قوانين تانية خاصة بالحضانة ممكن تخلي الأبناء يتربوا غرباء عن أبوهم

*​


----------



## girgis2 (15 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> جرجس انا مش فاهم حاجه
> 
> يمكن علشان دماغى منفوخه شويه
> 
> حاول توضح شويه​


*
لو دماغك منفوخة يبقى دوغري على المصطبة النسائية وأنت تنسى اسمك :smile01

*​


----------



## Critic (16 أغسطس 2012)

> مش هتسيبه : يعني في نفقة وفي قوانين تانية خاصة بالحضانة ممكن تخلي الأبناء يتربوا غرباء عن أبوهم


طيب ما هو ده اللى هيحصل فعلا وده الواقع !
لازم يمشوا فى الاجرائات دى عادى , وطبعا العيال هتجفع التمن برضو كل ده معلوم وذنبهم فى رقبتهم


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

الى الاستاذ جرجرس
اناعملت مشاركة على كلامك ومش
وربنا يسامحو اللى حذفها


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 أغسطس 2012)

اي اختلاف بين الزوجين ممكن يحل بواسطة الكنيسه
إلا في حالة بطلان الزواج يكون علي علم الكنيسه ويتدخل القضاء​


----------



## girgis2 (16 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> طيب ما هو ده اللى هيحصل فعلا وده الواقع !
> لازم يمشوا فى الاجرائات دى عادى , وطبعا العيال هتجفع التمن برضو كل ده معلوم وذنبهم فى رقبتهم


*
يعني أنت رأيك ان كل دا معلوم وبلاش نتكلم عن مشاكل الانفصال في الواقع من منظور رجالي ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!

انا طرحت فكرة الموضوع بدل الافلاس الفكري اللي احنا فيه واللي عنده آراء يقولها في الموضوع ده واللي يعرف تجربة عن المشاكل دي يحكيها 

والا بقى نقفل المصطبة دي أحسن مهو آيه لازمتها بقى ؟؟؟

*​


Samir poet قال:


> الى الاستاذ جرجرس
> اناعملت مشاركة على كلامك ومش
> وربنا يسامحو اللى حذفها


*
آيه السبب هل فيها تجاوز على حد أو على الكنيسة مثلاااا ؟؟؟

لو عايز ممكن تبعتهالي على الخاص وأنا أقولك رأيي فيها 

*​


PoNA ELLY قال:


> اي اختلاف بين الزوجين ممكن يحل بواسطة الكنيسه
> إلا في حالة بطلان الزواج يكون علي علم الكنيسه ويتدخل القضاء​


*
الطلاق والبطلان (بشرط أن يكون الزواج لم يمر عليه فترة طويلة تدل على الرضى على سبب البطلان) لهم حلول قاطعة وجذرية في الكنيسة

ولكن أي مشاكل تانية أو خلافات فبيكون دور الكنيسة هو النصيحة وعلى حسب الانسان اللي بيسمع النصيحة

وليا عتاب بصراحة على الأباء الكهنة انهم لازم يكون ليهم اهتمام أكتر من كدة في محاولات الصلح ولازم يكون في خدام دارسين ومدربين ومؤهلين لحل الخلافات دي بدل ما تكبر

*​


----------



## Critic (16 أغسطس 2012)

> يعني أنت رأيك ان كل دا معلوم وبلاش نتكلم عن مشاكل الانفصال في الواقع من منظور رجالي ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!


انا مش فاهم حاجة بصراحة عنى اعيزنى اقول ايه !
انت بتقول ايه الحل للست اللى عايزة تتطلق ؟! تفتكر ايه الحل يعنى؟! نقولها اقعدى غصبا عنك وبالاكراه ! ما هو يا اما انت مش موضح سؤالك او موضوع نقاشك كويس يا اما انا مش فاهم حاجة !!


----------



## girgis2 (16 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا مش فاهم حاجة بصراحة عنى اعيزنى اقول ايه !
> انت بتقول ايه الحل للست اللى عايزة تتطلق ؟! *تفتكر ايه الحل يعنى؟!* نقولها اقعدى غصبا عنك وبالاكراه ! ما هو يا اما انت مش موضح سؤالك او موضوع نقاشك كويس يا اما انا مش فاهم حاجة !!


*
طيب يعني لازم عشان نطرح موضوع يبقى لازم الموضوع ده ليه حلول ؟؟؟؟

يعني أنت نفسك لما طرحت موضوعك عن تسديد الاحتياج الجنسي كنت عارف حلول لما طرحته ؟!!

دا احنا حتى برضة تقريباااا لم نصل لحل نهائي للمشكلة حتى بعد كل النقاشات اللي حصلت في الموضوع !!!

أنا قولت أفتح فكرة للموضوع اللي بتكلم فيه ده  واللي عايز يحكي عن تجربة هو عاشها أو شافها يتكلم هو اتعامل معاها ازاي

ولا رأيك اننا نفضل ساكتين أحسن ؟؟!!!

هي عايزة تتطلق في ستين ألف ............. لكن أنا قولت قبل كدة انها بتفضل برضة مسئولة منه (يعني ده ممكن يكون ليه تأثير سلبي على مستقبله وحياته الجديدة هيتعامل مع المشاكل دي ازاي ؟) 
وبعدين أولادها اللي بيتربوا بعيد عن أبوهم أكيد ده برضة بيسبب مشاكل للأطفال ومشاكل للأب نفسه لأن أولاده بيحسوا ان أبوهم ده غريب عنهم طبعاااا دا لو الأم مطلعتهوش عدو في نظرهم كمان !!!!

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

oh this is for guys only , shame 
dont you know that we girls are a bit nosy :ura1:


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> oh this is for guys only , shame
> dont you know that we girls are a bit nosy :ura1:


والنبى ترجمة
محناش فهامنى حاجة
مالهم البنت لمايكونو هنا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> والنبى ترجمة
> محناش فهامنى حاجة
> مالهم البنت لمايكونو هنا
> هههههههههههههه


 
ههههه معلش انا قصدى اننا احنا البنات عايزين نشارك هنا علشان بنحب نتحشر


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه معلش انا قصدى اننا احنا البنات عايزين نشارك هنا علشان بنحب نتحشر


ههههههههههه
انتى هتوقليلى
اة فعلان فى كل حاجة
انالوبيديا هرحب بيكى يا عدويتى
معلش معلش اصلا 
اناعدو المراة
ومنيقع فى يد
الاسديبقى يعينى عليكى يا غزالة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## girgis2 (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه معلش انا قصدى اننا احنا البنات عايزين نشارك هنا علشان بنحب نتحشر


*
هي nosy دي جاية من ال nose ؟؟؟

هههههههههه

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *هي nosy دي جاية من ال nose ؟؟؟*​
> *هههههههههه*​


 
yes it is ,sorry guys I dont have Arabic keyboard now I tried to use the Arabic keyboard on google for a while but its really so hard to use it for a long time


----------



## girgis2 (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> yes it is ,sorry guys I dont have Arabic keyboard now I tried to use the Arabic keyboard on google for a while but its really so hard to use it for a long time


*
No problem

We can consider it a training :smile01

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *No problem*​
> *We can consider it a training :smile01*​


 
ok , thank you for understanding
I shouldnot be here anyway its only for men 
thats injustice , not fair :act23:
Marcelino will kill me


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

لا مشكلة

 يمكن نعتبرها التدريب


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

Actually it's a great idea....why don't we hold a topic in the forum, all in English?
It would help members practice and develop their English...

We can do the same for French as well...

Angel.Eyes, you're a genius!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2012)

مصطبتة البنات صايره ممله.. وايش رايكم اجلس معكم هنا؟ اعتبروني واحد من الشباب واسمي هياف .. ويش رايكم؟


----------



## marcelino (17 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مصطبتة البنات صايره ممله.. وايش رايكم اجلس معكم هنا؟ اعتبروني واحد من الشباب واسمي هياف .. ويش رايكم؟




فى الحقيقه طلبك مرفوض ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> فى الحقيقه طلبك مرفوض ​


 هههههههه
برافو


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2012)

... هو وعارفه انه مش طايقني من زمان

انما انتي مين؟ شكلي قاعده على قلبك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ... هو وعارفه انه مش طايقني من زمان
> 
> انما انتي مين؟ شكلي قاعده على قلبك


 
لا قلبي مش بيقعد عليه حددد ...
انا زيو بقى ...عرفتي انا مين :smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2012)

قولي كده بقى مع ان دي  اول مره اشوفك في المنتدى.. عموما الله يكثركم ومالو نحتسب الاجر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> قولي كده بقى مع ان دي  اول مره اشوفك في المنتدى.. عموما الله يكثركم ومالو نحتسب الاجر


ههههههههه امين ويكثر منك

انا رديت عليه هو عشان قصدت ب برافو انو متمسك باسم الموضوع لانو رجالي وماقبل طلب بنوته
بس انتي خدتي ردي عليه ع انو ليكي وكره 
يلا ان بعض االظن اثم وانا شرحتلك عشان انتي خدتي سيئات مش اجر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2012)

حبيبتي لو ترجعين لصفحات ورى بتشوفين اني كاتبه هنا اكثر عنهم هذا منتدى مو محل رجالي ونسائي .. الطلب ماكان موجه لصاحب الموضوع والا كنت استاذنت من زمان ... الطلب كان لي منه مآرب اخرى .. لا اسئت ولا احسنت فيكي لاني ما اعرفك من الاساس لكن استغربت فقط


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حبيبتي لو ترجعين لصفحات ورى بتشوفين اني كاتبه هنا اكثر عنهم هذا منتدى مو محل رجالي ونسائي .. الطلب ماكان موجه لصاحب الموضوع والا كنت استاذنت من زمان ... الطلب كان لي منه مآرب اخرى .. لا اسئت ولا احسنت فيكي لاني ما اعرفك من الاساس لكن استغربت فقط



هههههههههههه

انت تنوري وتشرفي 

بس المواضيع رجالي برضو


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

طب في محاولة لتنشيط المصطبة اللي ماتت دي:

يا شباب...ماذا تتوقع من زوجتك او شريكة حياتك؟

هل تفترض مثلاً ان الطبخ والكنس والتنظيف واجب عليها؟ ورعاية الاطفال وكي الملابس؟ والعمل خارج البيت طيب؟

هل ترى ان الزوج عليه اي مسئوليات في الطبخ وغسل المواعين ومساعدة الابناء في المذاكرة مثلاً؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

انا عارفه ردودك كلها هنا وسبق وردينا ع بعض
ردي كان هزار ف هزار...
ماتستغربي  منوره...واحنا صحاب الموضوع بقى هههههههه٠


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> طب في محاولة لتنشيط المصطبة اللي ماتت دي:
> 
> يا شباب...ماذا تتوقع من زوجتك او شريكة حياتك؟
> 
> ...


 
هههههههه غسل المواعين دي تحفه ولايقه ع الشباب
دي بقت موضه


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه غسل المواعين دي تحفه ولايقه ع الشباب
> دي بقت موضه



والنبي بس حتة كده عشان الشباب يلاقي مكان يقعد....


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> والنبي بس حتة كده عشان الشباب يلاقي مكان يقعد....


 مش لما يكون في شباب اصلا هههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2012)

ر





> دي كان هزار ف هزار...
> ماتستغربي منوره...واحنا صحاب الموضوع بقى هههههههه٠


عيونك المنوره َِِحياكِ الله هناك وهنا 



> والنبي بس حتة كده عشان الشباب يلاقي مكان يقعد....


ليش تطردها يا اخي ليش العنصريه هذه هي حايشه منهم حاجه 
ما المكان واسع وفاضي للي عاوز يقعد فيه ... تعال مصطبتنا احسن المكان اوسع لك من العين


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ر
> عيونك المنوره َِِحياكِ الله هناك وهنا
> 
> 
> ...



مش باطردها العفو.....بس باقول لها توسع شوية 

الله يخليك ما احنا احتليناها هناك خلاص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ر
> عيونك المنوره َِِحياكِ الله هناك وهنا
> 
> 
> ...


 
تسلمي هيفاء
 يطرد مين بس
وهو يقدر:smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> مش باطردها العفو.....بس باقول لها توسع شوية
> 
> الله يخليك ما احنا احتليناها هناك خلاص


 
 عنصريين ع انانيين  ع مش عارفه ايه:act23:


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

طب ابوس ايديكم كفاية تعليقات لحد ما ييجي شاب واحد يوحد ربنا يكتب رد على اللي كتبته فوق

الموضوع تاني، لان البنات عندهم موهبة رائعة في تشتيت الافكار 

ما هي واجبات الزوجة (المنزلية) في نظرك؟ ماذا تنتظر منها؟ خصوصاً لو كانت تعمل خارج البيت...
وهل عليك اي مسئوليات تجاهها ام كلها مسئولية الزوجة؟ (الطبخ - الغسيل - رعاية الابناء والمذاكرة لهم)


----------



## amgd beshara (17 أغسطس 2012)

يا جداعان انا بستغرب علينا بصراحة 
لما ايام العزوبية نطلع رحلة مع  صحابنا كل واحد بيشارك في التنضيف و الغسيل بالجزمة
ولما نتجوز فاكس هي اللى تشيل البيت هو انا هشتغل و اصرف ولا اشتغل في البيت
دة علي اساس انها مش بتشتغل و حتي لو بتشتغل يقولها دي مسؤليتك


----------



## amgd beshara (17 أغسطس 2012)

عن نفسي انا هشارك في شغل البيت بس مش كل حاجة طبعا هيكون عليها نصيب اكبر مني شوية انما هساعدها اكيييييد


----------



## amgd beshara (17 أغسطس 2012)

وواجبات الزوجة اول حاجة انها تاخد بالها من جوزها كويس و تدلعة و تراعية
ودة طبعا يبقي متبادل 
و الاولاد اساسي الام بتراعيهم اكتر و دة طبيعي لكن الاب لازم يشارك في التربية و في التعليم كمان و مزاكرتهم 
يعني من الاخر لازم يكون في مشاركة ايجابية من الطرفين في كل شئ بس بنسب متفاوتة


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

انا للاسف طبعاً مجتمعي المصري خلاني طلعت اظن ان الست مسئوليتها الحاجات دي....

لكن بعد قليل من الانفتاح (الحمد لله) ادركت ان ده ارث سييء من ايام استقواء الرجال على النساء....

واليوم لم يعد مقبولاً ان تدخل الزوجة مرهقة من عملها عشان تخدم على سي السيد....

ربما لم اصل لايماني التام بتقسيم المسئوليات بالتساوي لكني اسعى جاهداً لذلك...
وعلى الاقل...طالما اتركها تعمل اكثر مني...ساشعر على الاقل اني مقصر معها


----------



## marcelino (17 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> انا للاسف طبعاً مجتمعي المصري خلاني طلعت اظن ان الست مسئوليتها الحاجات دي....
> 
> لكن بعد قليل من الانفتاح (الحمد لله) ادركت ان ده ارث سييء من ايام استقواء الرجال على النساء....
> 
> ...




الرجعيه والتقاليد المتخلفه اللى ورثناها فى بلادنا العربيه هتفضل ماسكه فينا سنين طويله لحد ما تسيبنا

دة لو احنا حاولنا نسيبها يعنى وكنا عايزين​


----------



## girgis2 (19 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> انا للاسف طبعاً مجتمعي المصري خلاني طلعت اظن ان الست مسئوليتها الحاجات دي....
> 
> لكن بعد قليل من الانفتاح (الحمد لله) ادركت ان ده ارث سييء من ايام استقواء الرجال على النساء....
> 
> ...


*
هو فين سي السيد ده ومين دي اللي هترجع من شغلها عشان تخدم عليه ؟؟؟؟

يابني الكلام ده مبقاش موجود دلوقتي بالصورة اللي أنت متخيلها دي

الدلع ده خلاااااااص مبقاش موجود

دا الست من دول دلوقتي لو طبخت ممكن تقعد شهر بحاله تذله بيها انها طبخت لأنها بتشتغل ومشغولة برضة وأغلب الرجال بيكبروا دماغهم في المسائل دي لو فيها تقصير طالما هما مش قادرين يساعدوا ولو اتكلموا أو اتزمروا فزوجاتهم هيطلعوا كل التعب على عنيهم

أنا شخصياااا هساعدها باللي هقدر عليه واللي مش هقدر أعمله لازم هي تكبر دماغها فيه

 *​


----------



## marcelino (19 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> هو فين سي السيد ده ومين دي اللي هترجع من شغلها عشان تخدم عليه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> يابني الكلام ده مبقاش موجود دلوقتي بالصورة اللي أنت متخيلها دي
> ...




حلو الواقع الاليم اللى انت طرحته بكل صراحه دة يا جرجس :hlp:​


----------



## girgis2 (19 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> حلو الواقع الاليم اللى انت طرحته بكل صراحه دة يا جرجس :hlp:​


*
الله !!!

 مش دي مصطبتنا برضة يبقى لازم نتكلم بصراحة :t13:

*​


----------



## marcelino (19 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> الله !!!
> 
> مش دي مصطبتنا برضة يبقى لازم نتكلم بصراحة :t13:
> ...




براحتك يا معلم 

افتحلنا موضوع حيوي بقى كدة​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

أقولكم رأيى بصراحة فى موضوع مشاركة الرجل فى البيت

الراجل لو شارك فى البيت ......ح يسأل فى كل حاجة 
اليكم الحوار

الرجل : الطماطم بكام .....و االفلفل بكام 

و الفراخ بكام .......طيب جبتى اللحمة بكام 

الزوجة :الطماطم بكذا و الفلفل بكذا و الفراخ بكذا

الرجل
ييييييييييييييييي

دا فيه واحد أرخص أنا أعرفه 

إنتى كدة دايما غاوية تبعترى فلوس البيت

الزوجة :
بأبعتر إيه .....قال يعنى أنا ما بأشتغلش و حطة فلوسى فى البيت زيى زيك
روح إنت إشترى يا عم الامور

الرجل :
إنتى ح تذلينى عشان بتحطى فلوسك ف البيت
طب  من النهار دا ما تشتغليش

الزوجة : 
لولولولولوللولولى  ...........بتتكلم جد

الرجل : إنتى ما صدقتى 

الزوجة : أيوة .....هو إنت كنت بتهزر

الرجل : أيوة

الزوجة طب خش إغسل المواعين 

الرجل : نعم يا روح أمك

الزوجة : طب ذاكر للعيال

الرجل : أنا تعبان و مش ناقص

الزوجة : طب نام ( فى سرها نوم الظالم عبادة ) 

الرجل : بتبرطمى بتقولى إيه يا وليه

الزوجة : و لا حاجة .......خش نام نااااااااااااام


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أقولكم رأيى بصراحة فى موضوع مشاركة الرجل فى البيت
> 
> الراجل لو شارك فى البيت ......ح يسأل فى كل حاجة
> اليكم الحوار
> ...



برغم انى متمسك بموقفى بعدم الرد غير على الرجاله فى الموضوع دة بس هارد عليكي :

الراجل دلوقتى بقى يعمل اى حاجه وكل حاجه ومن غير كسوف او حرج 

فى رجاله كتير بينزلوا يشتروا الخضار ومستلزمات البيت ودة من نفسهم على اساس أراحه الزوجه ..

انا نزلت اشتريت خضار كتير ومن غير ما  أسأل قبل ما انزل هو ممكن اجيب حاجات بايظه بس اهو الواحد بيتعلم مع الوقت وبقف وسط الستات انقى ولو حسيت سعر الخضار غالى بعمل زى ما بيعملوا الخيار بــ 4 جنيه ؟ ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما كان بــ 2 جنيه امبارح وهكذا .. 

بس أفتكر فى مره مكنتش عارف اجيب طماطم للطبيخ بتبقى جامدة ولا طريه يعنى فقولت لوحدة واقفه بتشترى ممكن لو سمحتى تنقيلى كيلو ينفع للطبيخ .. طبعا كنت فى نص هدومى و موقف وعدى الحمدلله 

كمان انا مذاكر الغساله بتاعتنا كويس علشان لو احتاجونى اغسل اعرف اتصرف 

عندى افكار لا بأس بها من أساسيات الطبيخ .. هى صحيح مش بتزيد زى الاول بس دة لضيق وقتى بسبب شغلى 

بس اهو عندى فكره واعرف اتصرف واعمل اكل حلو نوعا ما

اغلبيه الشباب كدة دلوقتى .. متعاون وعايز يريح اللى معاه سواء اخته او امه او مراته 

ومحدش يقولى دة قليل ونادر لا بالعكس السلبيين هما اللى قليلين

الراجل بيتغير عن الاول بس محتاج الطرف التانى يتغير معاه مش دايما واخد دور المستضعف المغلوب على أمره 

يعنى انتى برغم انك شوفتى مثال للراجل المثالى المتعاون بالرغم من كدة مشاركتك كلها بتوصف الراجل بالسلبيه دون ادنى تلميح للراجل المثالى اللى موجود بكثره عن الاول 
​


----------



## girgis2 (20 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> برغم انى متمسك بموقفى بعدم الرد غير على الرجاله فى الموضوع دة بس هارد عليكي :
> 
> الراجل دلوقتى بقى يعمل اى حاجه وكل حاجه ومن غير كسوف او حرج
> 
> ...



*آيه رأيك يا أخ مارسو نغير السؤال شوية

ويمكن جاتلي الفكرة من حوار أخواتنا مع بعضهم في مصطبتهم عن نفس الموضوع بعد ما لطشوه من عندنا :giveup:

وأي حد عايز يقول رأيه يقوله برضة دا سؤال عام

طبعاااا يعني هو يساعد ولا لأ ؟ متفقين انه يساعد طبعاااا

ولكن ..........

في فرق بين مساعدة في بعض الأعمال اللي يقدر يعملها لأن البيت هو مملكة الست وهي عايزة تحس بأنها هي صاحبة التنظيم فيه

وبين مسألة تقسيم الأدوار بالتساوي المطلق

أنت مع أي رأي فيهم ؟؟؟

لأن في رأي ممكن يقول الست ممكن تستهبل وتسرسب شغل البيت واحدة واحدة على الراجل في حين هي قادرة على الشغل وفي الحالة دي لازم نوضح حدود الراجل وحدود الست في شغل البيت ورعاية الأطفال

آرائكم يا شباب ويا رجال ؟؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## Critic (20 أغسطس 2012)

لو الست بتشتغل عدد ساعات ادى يبقى النص بالنص لا محالة
لو هى هتطبخ مثلا انا هنضف او العكس , وهتعلم اللى معرفوش مع الوقت
ومدى مشاركتى فى البيت يتناسب عكسيا مع عدد ساعات شغلها بالنسبة لى


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *آيه رأيك يا أخ مارسو نغير السؤال شوية
> 
> ويمكن جاتلي الفكرة من حوار أخواتنا مع بعضهم في مصطبتهم عن نفس الموضوع بعد ما لطشوه من عندنا :giveup:
> 
> ...



لو فرضنا كلامك دة صح وممكن يحصل 

ما تسيب كل حاجه عليك فيها ايه يعنى ؟ مش راجل البيت ؟

الرجوله مش كلمه يا جرجس على أد ماهى فعل وفعل صعب مش سهل 

الراجل الحنين لو يطول هايخلى زوجته ملكه البيت فعلا متعملش اى حاجه خالص وهو يعمل كل حاجه .. بس سيبك يمكن دة كلام افلام مع انه عند البعض واقع يتمنوا يحققوه ... 

وايه الست تسرسب اعمل البيت على الراجل ؟؟ مش منطقيه الجزئيه دى !

على اى حال وعمليا عجبنى رد كريتك طالما عايز تمشى بالورقه والقلم وتنظم الدنيا ​


----------



## girgis2 (20 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> لو الست بتشتغل عدد ساعات ادى يبقى النص بالنص لا محالة
> لو هى هتطبخ مثلا انا هنضف او العكس , وهتعلم اللى معرفوش مع الوقت
> ومدى مشاركتى فى البيت يتناسب عكسيا مع عدد ساعات شغلها بالنسبة لى


*
يعني معنى كلامك ان حدود مشاركتك هتكون على أساس ساعات عملها مش على أساس التساوي ؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## Critic (20 أغسطس 2012)

> يعني معنى كلامك ان حدود مشاركتك هتكون على أساس ساعات عملها مش على أساس التساوي ؟؟؟؟


ما هو ساعات عملها يعنى التساوى
لو ساعات عملها قليلة وانا كتير يبقى هشارك فى البيت اقل وهى اكتر والعكس صحيح
وبكدة نوصل للتساوى ومفيش حد هيحس انه شايل حمل اكتر من التانى او حد مستهلك وحد مرتاح اكتر


----------



## girgis2 (20 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لو فرضنا كلامك دة صح وممكن يحصل
> 
> ما تسيب كل حاجه عليك فيها ايه يعنى ؟ مش راجل البيت ؟
> 
> ...


*
مين قالك انه مش منطقي ؟!

ده كلام حقيقي ومن ناس متجوزين يا مارسو لو مش عايز تصدق أنت حر

وبعدين معنى الرجولة بالنسبة للست مش شغل البيت

معنى الرجولة بالنسبة ليها يعني حماية ويعني احتواء وحجات تانية هما لما بيتكلموا عنها مش بيجيبوا سيرة شغل البيت خالص

وبعدين الحنية لا تتعارض مع الحكمة

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

انا شدني جدااا الموضوع دا بس بصراحه في كذا رأي عجبني هنا 

بغض النظر عن عدم تقبل وجودي هنا 
قلت ارد وخلاص

دلوقتي الست بتشتغل وبترجع علي خدمه البيت 
وبتعمل كل حاجه من طبيخ وتنظيف 
ومفيش راجل بيساعد اي ست غير ممكن يجيب الطلبات فقط
بس ملاحظه مهمه جداااا ان الرجل ممكن يغسل ويطبخ ويكنس ويعمل كل حاجه في البيت  بجد بيعمل كدا 
في حاله واحده بس في اول شهر في الزواج فقط !!!
او لما تكون حامل بس 
ودا بيحصل بجد 
ودا من نماذج قدامي كتيييييييييير

​


----------



## marcelino (21 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> مين قالك انه مش منطقي ؟!
> 
> ده كلام حقيقي ومن ناس متجوزين يا مارسو لو مش عايز تصدق أنت حر
> ...




الرجوله مالهاش قوانين تحدها وتحددها  

انك تعمل ما لايخطر على بالها دى رجوله 

أنك تقرب من اماكن مسلم بها من المرأه انها عليها هى وبس وتغير الفكره انك مكمن تعمل كدة مكانها دى رجوله 

أنك تريحها بكل قدرتك دى رجوله 

احتواء وقوة وشجاعه وامور تانيه اعملها وهى اصلا ميته من شغل البيت ؟ وكل حاجه عليها .. هى دى الرجوله ؟


الاحتواء يا حبيبى مش كلام دة فعل ممكن احتويها وأريحها من كل الخدمه اللى عليها وأحسسا انها ملكه زمانها 


الموضوع كبير وكل راجل شايفه من وجهه نظره 

زى الراجل اللى مقتنع ان الرجوله كلها تتلخص فى الجنس !

هو عقله كدة ومقتنع تماما بكدة لكن لو غسل مواعين او لو جاب الخضار هو كدة مش راجل ..! !

زى اللى مقتنع انه بيعامل مراته كويس ومحتويها على رأيك هى كدة رجوله 

هى اة رجوله بس رجوله  محدودة وناقصه 

الرجوله مداها بعيد اوى محدش هايقدر  يفهمها او يقدر يوصفها غير فى المواقف الصعبه والمواضيع الكبيره 

انا عملت فى مره موضوع عن الرجوله محدش جاب شرح وافى يحسسنى بمنعاها اللى حاسه حتى انا نفسي معرفتش اكتب و اوصفها 

الرجوله تتلخص فى كلمه واحدة وهى المواقف 

كل المواقف الصعبه قبل السهله مش أنقى اللى على مزاجى واللى مش على مزاجى او هتتعبنى او هتحرجنى قدام الناس يبقى بلاش منها .. 

الموضوع كبير .. كبير اوى ​


----------



## girgis2 (21 أغسطس 2012)

*
أنا متفق معاك في ان من الرجولة والمروءة ان الزوج يساعد مراته في شغلها عشان متحسش انها مستهلكة زي ما قال كريتيك

لكن مختلف معاك في ان الراجل يبقى هو المسؤل عن شغل البيت عشان تحس انها ملكة زمانها ومتعملش حاجة حتى لو هي قادرة انها تشتغل !!!

والأهم من كل ده لازم يكون الراجل (بكامل ارادته) بيساعد أو حتى شايل الشغل كله لأنه شايف ان مراته مش مقصرة معاه في حاجة ودايماااا بتبزل مجهودها وطاقتها لاسعاده ولكن ظروفها هي اللي تمنعها أحياناااا من كدة
* 


> الرجوله مالهاش قوانين تحدها وتحددها
> انك تعمل ما لايخطر على بالها دى رجوله
> أنك تقرب من اماكن مسلم بها من المرأه انها عليها هى وبس وتغير الفكره انك مكمن تعمل كدة مكانها دى رجوله


*اممممم
طيب وياترى المرأة نفسها هتكون مبسوطة بكدة ؟؟؟

وياترى نظرتها للراجل بشكل عام والي بيعمل كدة بشكل خاص هتكون ازاي ؟؟؟

أنا عايز أقولك على حاجة ويمكن متصدقنيش فيها بس دا رأيي وكل واحد حر في رأيه :

في ستات عندها عقدة من الأنوثة وشايفة الأنوثة دي ضعف

لأنها مش مقدرة أهمية دورها في الحياة ومش مقتنعة ان في تقسيم أو تخصيص أدوار
 
ودايماااا بتبص للراجل وامتيازاته بشكل أحادي (يعني مش شايفة نفسها) ممكن يكون ده بسبب التربية أو ممكن يكون بسبب شخصيتها أو طبيعتها كدة

وعشان كدة هي عايزة تشعر انها زي الراجل (في لبسه وفي شغله وفي كلامه) عشان تشعر انها القوية

أعتقد ان المرأة اللي من النوع ده هتكون مبسوطة بان شغل البيت كله يكون على الراجل !!!

**وفي ستات تانية مش بيكون عندها الاحتياج الأساسي هو ان الزوج يشيل كل شغل البيت عليه لأن بالنسبة ليها (الرجولة مواقف زي ما بتقول) ومش محتاجة راجل في حياتها عشان يشيل كل شغل البيت

والنوع ده بتكون محتاجة راجل يساعدها وفي نفس الوقت تشعر معاه بالأمان لأن شغل البيت مش مشكلة أساسية بالنسبة ليها

** مش شرط كل حاجة مسلم بيها فهتبقى بالتبعية غلط

وبعدين مفيش ست زي التانية (يعني كل ست واحتياجها الخاص بيها) وأعتقد ان هو ده السبب فان موضوعك لم يحدد الرجولة كويس لأن كل ست عايزة حاجة معينة من الراجل وبتقنعك بيها

 *


> أنك تريحها بكل قدرتك دى رجوله
> 
> احتواء وقوة وشجاعه وامور تانيه اعملها وهى اصلا ميته من شغل البيت ؟ وكل حاجه عليها .. هى دى الرجوله ؟


*

مارسو ركز معايا أنا مقولتش كدة !!!

أنا من البداية قولت اننا كلنا متفقين انه يساعدها

هو مفيش اعتدال في المسألة خالص يأما نشيل كل حاجة يأما نسيب كل حاجة !!

الراجل فعلاااا ممكن يشيل كل حاجة ودا مطلوب منه ولكن امتى ؟؟؟
الكلام ده لو هي تعبت أو هي مش موجودة في البيت

أنت بقى شايف غير كدة أنت حر*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

معلش بأة ح أضطر أحشر نفسى .............غلاسة

شغل البيت بالنسبة للرجل
----------------------------

الموضوع ما نقدرش نعممه

يعنى إيه ؟؟؟

على حسب حالة الزوجين 

يعنى مثلا 

لو الزوج بيعمل عملين 
عمل من 8 ص الى 2 بعد الظهر

و عمل تانى من 6 م الى 12 م

فى الحالة ديه ما ينفعش يعمل حاجة فى البيت لأنه هلك على الاخر
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


فى حالة العكس 

الست بتعمل فى شركة استثمارى و مواعيد العمل من 7 ص الى 5 م بعد الظهر

و الزوج مواعيد عمله من 7 ص الى 2 بعد الظهر

يبقى المفروض فى الحالة ديه إن الزوج يشارك جدا فى مسئولية البيت و إلا يبقى بجد مش جدع
-------------------------------------

حالة تانية إن الزوج مُدرس ألعاب 

طبعا ما عندوش دروس خصوصية و لا أى حجة 

و كمان عنده أجازة الصيف و أجازة نصف السنة

و لو هو متزوج من ست بتشتغل طول النهار

المفروض يبقى جدع و يشتغل هو شغل البيت و خاصة فى أجازات نصف السنة و أجازة الصيف

الموضوع ما نقدرش نعممه 

دا يعنى على حسب الظروف


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

> و لو هو متزوج من *ست بتشتغل طول النهار
> 
> المفروض يبقى جدع و يشتغل هو شغل البيت*   و خاصة فى أجازات نصف السنة و أجازة الصيف
> 
> ...



*أنا موافق على الكلام ده

بس لازم تكون الست مقدرة ان دي جدعنة من جوزها انه يكون هو المسئول عن البيت لأنه ممكن يشتغل هو شغلانة تانية بعد الظهر ولكن عشان متطلبات المعيشة هو شاف ان عملها هو اللي مربح أكتر

ولا آيه رأيك ؟؟

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا موافق على الكلام ده
> 
> بس لازم تكون الست مقدرة ان دي جدعنة من جوزها انه يكون هو المسئول عن البيت لأنه ممكن يشتغل هو شغلانة تانية بعد الظهر ولكن عشان متطلبات المعيشة هو شاف ان عملها هو اللي مربح أكتر
> 
> ...




*ماشى موافقة بشرط

إنه يكون مقدر جدعنتها فى مشاركتها مصروف البيت*


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ماشى موافقة بشرط
> 
> إنه يكون مقدر جدعنتها فى مشاركتها مصروف البيت*


*
هو طبعاااا مش هتبقى مشاركة دا هيكون الجزء الأكبر في مصروف البيت من مرتبها
وطالما ده قراره ورضاه ان شغلها هو اللي مربح أكتر من شغله التاني يبقى مفيش مشاكل

المشكلة لو هو شاف ان دي عدم قناعة منها هي عشان عايزة تعيش في مستوى أعلى

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> هو طبعاااا مش هتبقى مشاركة دا هيكون الجزء الأكبر في مصروف البيت من مرتبها
> وطالما ده قراره ورضاه ان شغلها هو اللي مربح أكتر من شغله التاني يبقى مفيش مشاكل
> 
> ...



*تصدق المفروض نفتح الموضوع دا فى المصطبة النسائى​*


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تصدق المفروض نفتح الموضوع دا فى المصطبة النسائى​*



*هههههههههه

ماتنسيش تنزليلي شكر لما تفتحي الموضوع ده هناك عشان أنا كدة صاحب الفكرة

*​


----------



## marcelino (22 أغسطس 2012)

بصراحه انا زهقت​


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> بصراحه انا زهقت​


*
ليه بس يا معلم ؟

أدينا بنتبادل الخبرات والأفكار ومن هنا بتيجي تساؤلات ومشاكل واقعية بنحاول نجاوب عليها ونشوف ليها حلول

لاحظ ان مفيش راجل واحد متجوز كلف نفسه وشاركنا رأيه

*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

عايز اتناقش فى الموضوع
افرضومثلا
الشخص دا حتى لوتاب حقيقى بجداااا
بس كاانسان اصبح عقيم
نتيجةالزانا انتو رايكو اية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *لاحظ ان مفيش راجل واحد متجوز كلف نفسه وشاركنا رأيه*


*لا ياعم موجودين أهوه ...*
*بص ياسيدى المساعدة فى البيت بتبقى حسب أستعداد الراجل والست اللى معاه ..*
*لأن بعض الستات مش بتحب الراجل يحط أيده فى شغل البيت *
*وبعض الستات بتتحفظ على الراجل فى منطقة معينة من المنزل أثناء التنظيف ...( تحدد أقامته )*
*وأحياناً بتوصل لدرجة الطرد من البيت :giveup: **عشان تعرف تنضف براحتها ..*
*لكن فيه مساعدة من نوع تانى لا تقل أهمية ...مثلا*
*متقلعش ولامؤاخذة شبشبك فى وسط الأوضة أو جزمتك فى وسط الصالة ..*
*ماترميش هدومك ع السرير مستنى الجارية تعلقها لك ..*
*لما تعزم أصحابك فى البيت على ماتش كورة وتقعدوا تتسلوا بأى تسالى مأكولة ...*
*وبعدين ل**ما ينزلوا تسيب لها الدنيا متزبلة وتضرب تقلب ..نضف ورا أصحابك على قد ماتقدر ...وبذمة *
*لو مع حضرتك عربية مايصحش تسيبها تجيب هى الحاجات من السوق وترجع شايلة يمين وشمال ..*
*لو مش بتعرف انت تشترى الحاجة من السوق على الأقل خدها معاك تشترى واستناها وشيل معاها ...*
*عادى جداً باشوف رجالة محترمة طول بعرض واقفين على ناصية السوق وبيشيل عنها ويحط فى شنطة العربية *
*أو واقف معاها عند الفرارجى وهو بيناوله كأنه عيل من بتوع الكيلو أربعة ونص ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> عايز اتناقش فى الموضوع
> افرضومثلا
> الشخص دا حتى لوتاب حقيقى بجداااا
> بس كاانسان اصبح عقيم
> نتيجةالزانا انتو رايكو اية


*مافيش حد بيبقى عقيم نتيجة للزنا ...*


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مافيش حد بيبقى عقيم نتيجة للزنا ...*


ناس بتقول
ممكن انجاب الاطفال
معوقين
وناس تقول تعيش على كدا
بدون اطفال
فوق كدا
المشكلةالاساسى
بقى لوالبنت رفضت
يعنى كل مااجى اتقدم لواحدة 
مثلى وعرفت موضوع الزانا
شى طبيعى هترفضنى


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

طب نتكلم فى حاجه جديده ونسأل الرجاله :

ماهو مقياسك للبنت المحترمه ؟

لبس ؟ طريقه كلام ؟ اخلاق ؟ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ناس بتقول
> ممكن انجاب الاطفال
> معوقين
> وناس تقول تعيش على كدا
> ...


*كل اللى بيتقال دة كلام فارغ مالوش اصل*
*وبعدين انت اية اللى يخليك تقول للبنت على موضوع زى دة لو كنت عملته ؟؟*
*مش حاجة تفتخر بيها يعنى عشان تتحكى !!!*
*يعنى ربنا سترها عليك تفضح انت نفسك ؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2012)

البنت المحترمه يا ميلاد منعرفش نحط مقياس لاحترامها
من وجهة نظرى البنت المحترمه هى اللى بتتعامل مع كل واحد وهى حاطه حدود وخطوط حمراء مينفعش اى حد يتعدى الخطوط دى
البنت المحترمه هى اللى بتجبرك ع احترامها
حتى لو الواحد محترم الا ربع


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طب نتكلم فى حاجه جديده ونسأل الرجاله :​
> 
> ماهو مقياسك للبنت المحترمه ؟
> 
> لبس ؟ طريقه كلام ؟ اخلاق ؟ ​




مبادئ وافكار وسلوك وتربيه وطريق كلام ولبس طبعاا​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*إنتوا مالكوا كدة 

28 صفحة بس

دا إحنا مصطبتنا وصلت 105

إيه ما عندكمش مواضيع تتكلموا فيها  *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتوا مالكوا كدة *
> 
> *28 صفحة بس*
> 
> ...


 
يا اخت ايريني الفضا وحش هههههههههههه
انتوا ما خليتوش حاجه ما تلكمتوش فيها من ميك اب ورقص وغيره وغيره

احنا بنحضر للتقيل اللي هو اغلاق الموضوع هههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> يا اخت ايريني الفضا وحش هههههههههههه
> انتوا ما خليتوش حاجه ما تلكمتوش فيها من ميك اب ورقص وغيره وغيره
> 
> احنا بنحضر للتقيل اللي هو اغلاق الموضوع هههههههههه



*و أدينى متابعة .....يا شماتة العدِّوين فيكوا *


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

انا طرحت مشكلة معايا
ولكن لما استفد جيدا
وماذلت فى حيرة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> انا طرحت مشكلة معايا
> ولكن لما استفد جيدا
> وماذلت فى حيرة



*معلش بأة يا سمير أنا ح أنسحب لحسن أزود لكم عدد مشاركات 

خليكوا كدة*


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش بأة يا سمير أنا ح أنسحب لحسن أزود لكم عدد مشاركات
> 
> خليكوا كدة*


جايز هتنسحبى بسببى
انا اسف جدا
وانا اسنحب من كل شى


----------



## girgis2 (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش بأة يا سمير أنا ح أنسحب لحسن أزود لكم عدد مشاركات
> 
> خليكوا كدة*


*
ولما تزودي عدد المشاركات هيحصل آيه يعني ؟

يا ستي أطرحي فكرة موضوع علينا بس المهم يكون هيفيد الراجل وشخصيته وخبرته واحنا نتناقش فيه

أنتي عارفه آيه اللي مجنني ؟

ان أنتوا بتتكلموا في كل حاجة وأي حاجة وفي ستات كبيرة بتعمل نفسها صغيرة وتفيدكم بخبراتها برضة

ما شاء الله عليكم بتزيدوا وبتعرفوا في كل حاجة

حتى مع الراجل نفسه بتسألوه عن أدق أسراره وتحبوا تتطلعوا عليها حتى أصبح لكم الرجل كتاب مفتوح وأنتم صندوق أسرار مغلق بقفل مصدي بقاله 100 سنة ويمكن أكتر والراجل الجدع يفتحه بقى ؟؟؟؟؟ :11azy:

*​


----------



## white.angel (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 **( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0)*

*فى امل يا جرجس D:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ولما تزودي عدد المشاركات هيحصل آيه يعني ؟
> 
> يا ستي أطرحي فكرة موضوع علينا بس المهم يكون هيفيد الراجل وشخصيته وخبرته واحنا نتناقش فيه
> ...


*
مش فى كل حاجة يا جرجس 

دا أنا لسة فاتحة موضوع 

إتهددت بحذفه

و أنا لسة بقول يا هادى

دا كنت ح أدخل فى الغميق

بس يا خسارة 

عنهم بأة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> جايز هتنسحبى بسببى
> انا اسف جدا
> وانا اسنحب من كل شى



*مش بسببك و لا حاجة 

أصل إنت بتقول العقم بسبب الزنى 

و فيه مشاركتين رحالى إعترضوا على الفكرة من الأصل

بس يعنى هو ممكن يحصل تشوه فى الاجنه بسبب الامراض التناسلية 

زى الزهرى و السيلان و الحاجات ديه

ما أعرفش الهربس بيأثر و لا لأة 

---------------------------------


يعنى الامراض التناسلية هى اللى بتسبب تشوه فى الاجنة 

و الامراض ديه غالبا بتيجى بسبب الزنى 

لكن ممكن تحصل العدوى أعتقد و الله أعلم بنقل الدم برضوا

الله أعلم يا إبنى


*


----------



## white.angel (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش فى كل حاجة يا جرجس
> 
> دا أنا لسة فاتحة موضوع
> ...


*حبيبتى محدش يقدر يهددك *
*بس كل الموضوع ان الموضوع بالنسبه لبعض الفتيات 
"حساس"** وممكن يثير خجلهم واحراجهم .. 

بالاضافه الى ان من الممكن ان نتعرض لبعض التعليقات 
من بعض الاخوه غير حكيمه .. 

بالاضافه ان القسم "عام" ويراه الزوار والمنتديات الاسلاميه 
تتابع كل حرف يُطرح وستعرضه فى مواقعهم بتأويل ووقاحه ... *

*هناك قسم خاص للمناقشه اعتقد قسم حواء خاص بالمباركين .. 
حيث درجه اعلى من النضج والامان ... *

*هذا كان وجه الاعتراض ولكن لغة التهديد ليست بيننا .. *
*فأنا اقل منك مقاماً وفكراً .. سامحينى *​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أغسطس 2012)

سمير انت عاوز تفهم ايه عشان نقفل موضوع العقم ده ؟
بص يا سمير 
العمليه الجنسيه فى حد ذاتها متجبش عقم ابداً
وطبعا الزنى ده عمليه جنسيه ولكن فى اطار غير شرعى عشان كده بيسمى زنا
ممكن يحصل امراض نتيجة الاتصال الجنسى
لو احد اطراف العمليه دى عنده مرض ما يتم العدوى عن طريق الاتصال الجنسى
والزهرى والسيلان شىء والعقم شىء تانى خالص
خلصت النقطه دى ولا فى حاجه تانى عاوز تفهمها ؟


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *سمير* انت عاوز تفهم ايه عشان نقفل موضوع العقم ده ؟
> *بص يا سمير *
> *العمليه الجنسيه فى حد ذاتها متجبش عقم ابداً*
> وطبعا الزنى ده عمليه جنسيه ولكن فى اطار غير شرعى عشان كده بيسمى زنا
> ...


تمام جدا
بص كدا ياغالى
هو انالازم اقولها
على الموضوع داولامش لازم
ولومقولتش والبنت مثلاوافقت عليا
هتظهر الاعراض بعد كدا
وتبقى مشكلة
وهو كمان فى حل
لوانا مثلا اصيبت بى الامراض
دى هل فى علاج ليها
....................
*انت ليةديما متعصب عليا 
سورى على ازعاجك
لوكلامى مضايقك يمكنك
حذف جميع مشاركتى
من الموضوع نهائى*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تمام جدا
> بص كدا ياغالى
> هو انالازم اقولها
> على الموضوع داولامش لازم
> ...




ولا متعصب ولا حاجه يا سمير
بس بصراحه عمرى ما شوفت حد بيعمل الكلام ده ومش فاهم الحاجات اللى بتسئل عليها
الزهرى والسيلان دى امراض احنا درسناها فى اعدادى غالبا 
وكل مرض من دول له اعراضه اللى تقدر ببساطه تعرفها عن طريق جوجل

ومتشغلش نفسك بالكلام ده
لان الكلام ده بياكول الدماغ 
لان الجنس زى ( البانجو ) بيلحس الدماغ


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ولا متعصب ولا حاجه يا سمير
> بس بصراحه عمرى ما شوفت حد بيعمل الكلام ده ومش فاهم الحاجات اللى بتسئل عليها
> الزهرى والسيلان دى امراض احنا درسناها فى اعدادى غالبا
> وكل مرض من دول له اعراضه اللى تقدر ببساطه تعرفها عن طريق جوجل
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
اناحابب اطمن:closedeye:closedeye
يعنى كدا اتقل على الله:t9::t9:
واتقدم للبنت  ولااية :smil8::smil8:
ههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

مصطبة فاشلة ب كل المقاييس


----------



## girgis2 (25 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مصطبة فاشلة ب كل المقاييس


*
طب آيه هي مقترحاتك عشان ننجحها ؟؟؟ 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *طب آيه هي مقترحاتك عشان ننجحها ؟؟؟ *​


 هههههه 
حتى لو اقترحت هتفضل فاشلة مع إنهم بيقولو ورا كل مصطبة ناجحة إمرأة حريمي مية في المية ..يا فاشلين أنتم هههههه


----------



## girgis2 (25 أغسطس 2012)

*
وبعدييييييين ....................

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
​


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> البنت المحترمه يا ميلاد منعرفش نحط مقياس لاحترامها
> من وجهة نظرى البنت المحترمه هى اللى بتتعامل مع كل واحد وهى حاطه حدود وخطوط حمراء مينفعش اى حد يتعدى الخطوط دى
> البنت المحترمه هى اللى بتجبرك ع احترامها
> حتى لو الواحد محترم الا ربع




كلامك جميل و ممكن نمشى بيه بس الحالات الشاذه اكتر منه 
بمعنى ايه ؟ 

عارف ممكن تكون بنت من عيله ومتربيه اخر تربيه وحافظه جدا ومتشددة جدا جدا جدا وفى منتهى الاخلاق ممكن مع حبيبها بقى تبقى أسفل بنت فى الدنيا وتعمل اللى ما يخطرش على بالك 

بص عيب وميزة المرأة فى حاجه واحدة انها ممكن تعمل أى حاجه علشان خاطر حبيبها .. انا فكرت كتير معرفتش دى تتحسب ميزة ولا عيب بس انا احب اسميها ميزة وعيب فى وقت واحد 

البنت ممكن تقتل لو بتحبك ممكن تزنى وهى متربيه احلى تربيه ممكن تتخيلها ممكن تهرب وتسيب عيلتها و ممكن تسيب دينها 

أفظع المواقف ممكن ترتكبها المرأه تحت مسمى الحب الحقيقى 

وللعلم انا  مش بتكلم من فراغ 

الموضوع دة بقى لما نقول عليه ميزة : مميزاته بقى ان البنت استحاله تعمل اى حاجه مع واحد غير حبيبها هى دى النقطه اللى تميزها عن البنت المنحرفه انها ممكن تعمل اى حاجه مع اى حد ( مع ان اصلا ممكن نقول عيب انها تسلم نفسها او تعمل حاجه علشان حبيبها اللى فى حكم الناس مش جوزها او مش مرتبط بيها رسمى )

ممكن فى ناس كتير هتستنكر كلامى بس دى الحقيقه اللى بشوفها بعنيا ولمستها فى مواقف قليله ومحدودة 



الكلام اللى انا قولته طبعا مالهوش علاقه مباشره مع سؤالى 

و أن كان فى صله طبعا بتربط النقطتين مش أى حد هايفهمها 


لو شاب ملتزم جدا ومالهوش فى اى شقاوة كدة ولا كدة ولا عمره عرف بنت ولا خرج يمين ولا شمال هيقول عليا مجنون لان دة فى نظره ان لو البنت بصتلك بس تبقى قليله الادب وناقصه ربايه ومستحيل يفكر فيها 

الميزة العيب دى اللى فى المرأة بصراحه عايزة موضوع طويل الواحد يتكلم فيه .. يعنى لو هنركن كلمه عيب هنقول عليها من أعظم صفات المرأة ..​


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> مبادئ وافكار وسلوك وتربيه وطريق كلام ولبس طبعاا
> [/CENTER]




حط كل كلمه فى سطر بقى :smile01​


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتوا مالكوا كدة
> 
> 28 صفحة بس
> 
> ...



معلش احنا وقتنا ضيق وبنتكلم فى مواضيع قليله على أد وقتنا 
رجاله بقى وبتشتغل 

عن نفسي كصاحب الموضوع عاجبنى اوى فرق الصفحات دة

والحدق يفهم ​


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ولما تزودي عدد المشاركات هيحصل آيه يعني ؟
> 
> يا ستي أطرحي فكرة موضوع علينا بس المهم يكون هيفيد الراجل وشخصيته وخبرته واحنا نتناقش فيه
> ...




    ​


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مصطبة فاشلة ب كل المقاييس




طيب يا ستى شكرا فى حاجه تانى ؟


لو عايزة تدخلى كل يوم تقولى نفس الجمله مافيش مشاكل عادى يعنى ​


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> طب آيه هي مقترحاتك عشان ننجحها ؟؟؟
> *​



مش عارف يعنى اقولك ايه يا جرجس بس اهو كلاكيت تانى مره :


    ​


----------



## تيمو (25 أغسطس 2012)

مرحبا ،

مارسيلينو صاحب فكرة الشريط الرائع ، قل للنساء يا معشر بنات حوا موتوا بغيظكم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> كلامك جميل و ممكن نمشى بيه بس الحالات الشاذه اكتر منه
> بمعنى ايه ؟ ​
> عارف ممكن تكون بنت من عيله ومتربيه اخر تربيه وحافظه جدا ومتشددة جدا جدا جدا وفى منتهى الاخلاق ممكن مع حبيبها بقى تبقى أسفل بنت فى الدنيا وتعمل اللى ما يخطرش على بالك ​
> بص عيب وميزة المرأة فى حاجه واحدة انها ممكن تعمل أى حاجه علشان خاطر حبيبها .. انا فكرت كتير معرفتش دى تتحسب ميزة ولا عيب بس انا احب اسميها ميزة وعيب فى وقت واحد ​
> ...


_ واخدين بالكم مارو كتب كم سطر ...هايسكت خمس سنين  قدام ...._


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طيب يا ستى شكرا فى حاجه تانى ؟​
> 
> لو عايزة تدخلى كل يوم تقولى نفس الجمله مافيش مشاكل عادى يعنى ​


ربنا يخليك

 يا فاشلين يا فاشلين و يا فرحة المصطبة النسائية فيكم 30:


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> كلامك جميل و ممكن نمشى بيه بس الحالات الشاذه اكتر منه
> بمعنى ايه ؟
> 
> عارف ممكن تكون بنت من عيله ومتربيه اخر تربيه وحافظه جدا ومتشددة جدا جدا جدا وفى منتهى الاخلاق ممكن مع حبيبها بقى تبقى أسفل بنت فى الدنيا وتعمل اللى ما يخطرش على بالك
> ...



مين قال ان اى واحده سلمتلك نفسها
عشان بتحبك تبقى اسفل السافلين ؟
خلينا واقعيين
ليه الواحد بيتجوز ؟
محدش يقولى استقرار وسنة الحياه
الناس بتتجوز عشان محدش يمشى فى الحرام
واى اتنين بيحبو بعض بيتمنو يتجوزو بعض متقوليش عشان يجيبو واد شبه الراجل وبت شبه الست 

من وجهة نظرى المشكله الحقيقه فى الموضوع ده ( اللى اتشعب مننا )
امتى الشاب يقدر يحكم ع العلاقه اللى هو فيها والبنت اللى معاه سلمتله نفسها لانها بتحبه ولا لان تسليم نفسها ده عادى عندها ؟
لو الشاب قدر يحكم انها فعلاً حد كويس وعملت كده لانها بتحبه الموضوع بيبقى عادى جدا
انما لو الشاب مش " صايع "
ممكن يشيل ليله مش بتاعته !


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن أتبرع و أفتح لكم موضوع ؟؟

و إنتوا عارفين مواضيعى 

ها إيه رأيكم 

مستعدين ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2012)

افتحى يا ايرينى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*إحم إحم يارب أستر

ح أبدأ بسؤال بسيط 

و بعدين واحدة واحدة ندخل فى الغميق

السؤال الأول

لو جابولك عروسة حلوة و بت ناس و مناسبة ليك و زى الفل 

(جواز صالونات يعنى )

بس قالولك هى فكت أربع خطوبات قبل كدة 

ها ح تفكر تتقدم لها و لا ح تقول إبعد عن الشر و غني له ؟*


----------



## Critic (26 أغسطس 2012)

> و جابولك عروسة حلوة و بت ناس و مناسبة ليك و زى الفل
> 
> (جواز صالونات يعنى )
> 
> ...


لازم يكون فيه فترة تعارف قبلها قبل الخطوبة بتاع اسبوعين (بعلم الأهل) , وساعتها هسألها ايه الحكاية , وبناءا على نظرتى وحكمى المبدأئى عنها ومدى اعجابى بيها وانجذابى ليها هقرر اكمل وخطوبة رسمى ولا لأ


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إحم إحم يارب أستر
> 
> ح أبدأ بسؤال بسيط
> 
> ...



مليش فى الصالونات صدقينى
مستحيل اتجوز جواز صالونات

بس لو حصل مع انه مستحيل يحصل
هبعد عن الشر واغنيله
دى نحس يحجه فاكه 4
:59:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*أوكيه أنا شفت رأى critic و  MiNa ElbataL

عايزين نسمع باقى الاراء

و ياريت الموضوع الواحد يقعد 24 ساعة أو 12 ساعة 

عشان نكون فكرة صح عن الرجالة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *السؤال الأول*
> 
> *لو جابولك عروسة حلوة و بت ناس و مناسبة ليك و زى الفل *
> 
> ...


*بصى يا أيرينى ... *
*أربع خطوبات ( ومش عارف لية أخترتى العدد دة تحديداً ) يبقى هى بتتحمل جزء من الخطأ وأهلها وخُطابها الجزء الآخر *
*يعنى الخطأ يتوزع بإنصاف بين جميع الأطراف *
*للأسف نظرة المجتمع لتعدد الخطوبات هو نفس نظرته للمُطلقة ..*
*أنا باتكلم عن المجتمع ككل بكافة أطيافه ودياناته *
*بالنسبة للمسيحية** اللى فسخت أربع خطوبات ما هو الأفضل ؟*
*أن تُقبل على جوازة تفشل فيما بعد وهى أبدية ؟ (( أم ))*
*تفسخها قبل ما تقع الفاس فى الراس ؟*
*حتى ولو كان الفاسخ هو الخطيب ...ماتفرقش ..*
*أنا أؤمن أن الرب يتدخل للصالح *
*أخى الأكبر تزوج زواج صالونات ( بعد خطبتين فاشلتين من طرفه هو ) *
*أبى رحمه الله قاله : " سيبنا احنا بقى نختار لك " ...وقد كان*
*والشكر لله زيجة ناجحة وهادئة وطوال عشرين عاما لم أسمعهم أو أراهم يتشاجرون ...*
*مش زى الخيبة التقيلة بتاعتى ...*

*وبُناءاً عليه : *
*الأجابة** ( نعم ) .. لو مُزة جامدة ومش نكدية هتقدم لها *


----------



## girgis2 (26 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أوكيه أنا شفت رأى critic و  MiNa ElbataL
> 
> عايزين نسمع باقى الاراء
> 
> ...


*
شكرااا يا أخت ايريني على فكرة الموضوع

بس ليا رجاء عند حضرتك وهو ياريت يا أخت ايريني تفتحي موضوع يفيد الرجالة أكتر مش يفيدكم أنتم

أعتقد ان أنتوا مش ناقصين افادة صدقيني

احنا اللي مفيش حد مهتم بينا وعدد صفحات المصطبة دي دليل قوي على اللي أنا بقوله

وبعدين في موضوع للأخ مارسلينو لسه مخلصش واتشعب في حاجات مهمة لينا ولخبرتنا زي النقاط دي :

*​


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> واى اتنين بيحبو بعض بيتمنو يتجوزو بعض
> 
> من وجهة نظرى المشكله الحقيقه فى الموضوع ده ( اللى اتشعب مننا )
> *امتى الشاب يقدر يحكم ع العلاقه اللى هو فيها والبنت اللى معاه سلمتله نفسها لانها بتحبه ولا لان تسليم نفسها ده عادى عندها ؟
> ...


*
:66: طيب الشاب اللي مش صايع المفروض يعني يعمل آيه ؟؟؟؟

هل المفروض يصيع هو كمان عشان ياخد خبرة ؟؟


*​


----------



## marcelino (26 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> شكرااا يا أخت ايريني على فكرة الموضوع
> 
> بس ليا رجاء عند حضرتك وهو ياريت يا أخت ايريني تفتحي موضوع يفيد الرجالة أكتر مش يفيدكم أنتم
> ...



لو مش صايع يبقى اتكل على الله و اتجوز صالونات 

لان جواز الصالونات مش انت اللى بتختار ولا انت اللى بتنقى

فى ناس تانيه خالص هى اللى بتنقيلك وتختارلك 

يعنى مش هتحتار كتير :smile01​


----------



## marcelino (26 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مين قال ان اى واحده سلمتلك نفسها
> عشان بتحبك تبقى اسفل السافلين ؟
> خلينا واقعيين
> ليه الواحد بيتجوز ؟
> ...



تمام بس انا مقصدش لما قولت اسفل السافلين انها تبقى وحشه والمفروض يسيبها 

ماهو الفكره بقى لو الشاب مش صايع ومش لافف و عمره ما عرف بنت وفهم دماغ البنات بتفكر ازاى 

لابسط المواقف هيقولك البت دى قليله الادب ومش محترمه 

ويبقى النبت علشان حبته اوى او كانت جريئه بعض الشئ (على اساس الحب بردو ) طلعت مش محترمه​ 
بس متفق معاك فى باقى ردك​


----------



## the shepherd (26 أغسطس 2012)

معلش هو في سؤال متعلق بموضوع البنت و تجاوزها الحدود من اجل الحب​ 
افرض تجاوزت الحدود بدافع الحب , و شاءت الاقدار " اياً كنت الاسباب مش مشكتنا " انهم انفصلوا ​ 
و  حبت واحد تاني " الي هو حضرتك " اي بقي موقفك منها لو عرفت ؟ 
هل هتقدر انها عملت كدة بدافع الحب ام ... ؟​ 
و سؤال تاني معلش ​ 
اكيد الي تجاوز الحدود مرة بدافع الحب ممكن يتجاوزها تاني بدفع الحب تاني 
و احتمل التجاوزات تزيد علشان تثبت "سواء لنفسها او للاخر ان الحب دة بجداو اقوي من الاول " 
و اكيد ممكن تزدش و ممكن ميبقاش في تجاوزات تاني .​ 
بس افرض نفس الموقف اتكرر , مرة او اتني او تلاتة ؟؟
 يعني مع احترامي لمشاعرها البريئة دة كتير بيرفضوا يرتبطوا بأنسانة مستهلكة عاطفياً فمابالك بأستهلاك من نوع اخر  .​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> البنت ممكن تقتل لو بتحبك ممكن تزنى وهى متربيه احلى تربيه ممكن تتخيلها ممكن تهرب وتسيب عيلتها و ممكن تسيب دينها
> 
> ​




*

:ab5:
لو وصلت العلاقة بينهم للزنى ..........يبقى مش حب نهائى :186fx:

معلش سامحنى فى الكلام

دا إسمه نقص عاطفى أو أى شىء تانى 

و على رأى أم كلثوم حب إيه اللى إنت جاى تقول عليه ؟؟؟؟

ممكن البنت تزنى فى حالتين : ي إما فقر شديد مدقع ....و إضطرت لبيع جسدها عشان تاكل

.......................................... ي إما نقص عاطفى و محاولة توريط خطيبها معها الى النهاية و توريطه بعدم فك الخطوبة ....و محاولة إيهامه بأنه البطل الشهم الذى لم يكن مثله فى الوجود 
.....و هذا الكلام يُشبع الكثير من الشباب .....و تتقنه الكثيرات من الزوانى و بائعات الهوى 

فإحذر ..... لا يمكن أن تكون بنت مهذبة و تبيع جسدها ........... لا يمكن 

إلا و إذا كان خطيبها هو السبب .......يعنى نوع من أنواع الاغتصاب ....:gun:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> *معلش هو في سؤال متعلق بموضوع البنت و تجاوزها الحدود من اجل الحب*​


 *وهى يعنى تجاوزته لوحدها ؟؟*
*أين الفاعل ؟؟*
*لماذا الفاعل دائماً مرفوع والمفعول بوه منصوب ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> شكرااا يا أخت ايريني على فكرة الموضوع
> 
> بس ليا رجاء عند حضرتك وهو ياريت يا أخت ايريني تفتحي موضوع يفيد الرجالة أكتر مش يفيدكم أنتم
> ...



عارف احلى حاجه فى الدنيا ايه ؟
ان الواحد ميبقاش صايع
لانك لو بقيت صايع هتكره نفسك
لانك بيجى عليك الوقت وبتفهم حاجات محدش يفهمها غيرك !
-----
المهم يمعلم 
الموضوع مش محتاج صياعه
الموضوع محتاج تفكير
فكر اول مره تسجل فى المنتدى 
كنت طبعا مش بروفيشنال فيه
فكر لو بتستخدم ويندوز اكس بى وبقيت تستخدم ويندوز 7 وكنت بتدور ع اظهار الهيدن تجيبها منين
*هو الموضوع كده ، اى حد بيتعلم اى حاجه جديده،
تلاقيه بيعملها وهو مش مركز ولو حد معاه وهو بيعملها بيبقى متلغبط ومكسوف*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> معلش هو في سؤال متعلق بموضوع البنت و تجاوزها الحدود من اجل الحب​
> افرض تجاوزت الحدود بدافع الحب , و شاءت الاقدار " اياً كنت الاسباب مش مشكتنا " انهم انفصلوا ​
> و  حبت واحد تاني " الي هو حضرتك " اي بقي موقفك منها لو عرفت ؟
> هل هتقدر انها عملت كدة بدافع الحب ام ... ؟​
> ...




مفيش بنت بتعمل كده مع حد وبتقول لحد تانى حتى اصحابها واقرب الاقربين ليها فما بالك بواحد تانى متقدملها ولا بيحبها!

خدها قاعده !
البنت اللى عملت حاجه مهما كانت الحاجه بقى
كبيره صغيره مش هتقولك حتى لو بقيت قديسه بعد الانفصال عن الشخص السابق !


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> :ab5:
> لو وصلت العلاقة بينهم للزنى ..........يبقى مش حب نهائى :186fx:
> ...




مفيش علاقه بتوصل للزنا الا حالات نادره جدا وبيبقى حب ع فكره واحياناً ناس بتكمل وتتجوز نفس الشخص عادى جدا


ممكن اوفقك ع المشاركه كلها
الا اللى متعلم بالاحمر


----------



## The Antiochian (27 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> :ab5:
> لو وصلت العلاقة بينهم للزنى ..........يبقى مش حب نهائى :186fx:
> ...



*الفصل بين الجنس والحب بالشكل المطروح هنا غير مبرر أبداً ، وأراه من رأيي المتواضع خاطئاً جداً ، فليست العلاقة الجسدية دليلاً على عدم الحب بل قد تكون اكتمالاً به ، لكن من البشع أن يتنقل الإنسان ضمن ذلك ، الحب الصحيح وحيد أبدي تكلله بركة الرب بالزواج .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مفيش بنت بتعمل كده مع حد وبتقول لحد تانى حتى اصحابها واقرب الاقربين ليها فما بالك بواحد تانى متقدملها ولا بيحبها!
> 
> خدها قاعده !
> البنت اللى عملت حاجه مهما كانت الحاجه بقى
> كبيره صغيره مش هتقولك حتى لو بقيت قديسه بعد الانفصال عن الشخص السابق !



*أخالفك هنا ،، ربما لي شخصية تبعث على الوثوق بي ،، ما دفع أناساً من الجنسين للاعتراف بماضيهم ، وأنا أيضاً أرتاح للبعض وأتحدث بأسراري (إن وجدت) .

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخالفك هنا ،، ربما لي شخصية تبعث على الوثوق بي ،، ما دفع أناساً من الجنسين للاعتراف بماضيهم ، وأنا أيضاً أرتاح للبعض وأتحدث بأسراري (إن وجدت) .
> 
> *​




بنت  تحكيلك ع انك صاحب سهله وبسيطه
لكن تحكيلك ع انك حبيب او خطيب 
انسى :*
والبنت اللى مجالها واسع وبتحكى لاى حد تبقى زى مجالها تأككد من دى


----------



## the shepherd (27 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهى يعنى تجاوزته لوحدها ؟؟*
> *أين الفاعل ؟؟*
> *لماذا الفاعل دائماً مرفوع والمفعول بوه منصوب ؟*


 


استاذي حضرتك فهمتني غلط 
مش معني اني متكلمتش علي الراجل يعني انا معاه او ببيحله تخطي الحدود
و لكن انا هنا بتكلم عن الي بياول يبرر تصرف المرأة بأنه بدافع الحب مش اكتر 
اما عن الرجل فحدث و لا حرج عن اسباب تخطي الحدود 
فهي كثيراً ما تكون الهدف لا مجرد وسيلة
 



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مفيش بنت بتعمل كده مع حد وبتقول لحد تانى حتى اصحابها واقرب الاقربين ليها فما بالك بواحد تانى متقدملها ولا بيحبها!
> 
> خدها قاعده !
> البنت اللى عملت حاجه مهما كانت الحاجه بقى
> كبيره صغيره مش هتقولك حتى لو بقيت قديسه بعد الانفصال عن الشخص السابق !


 

انا معاك ان اكيد مفيش بنت هتقول 
بس لو قالت ؟ 
و فكرة انك عارف انها كانت بتحب قبل كدة ؟؟ مش ممكن تفكر هل تخطته و لا لا ؟


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> :ab5:
> لو وصلت العلاقة بينهم للزنى ..........يبقى مش حب نهائى :186fx:
> ...


بيحصل حقيقى
فى الهند وعلشان يمثلوفى الافلام
بنات هوى كتير
خصوص لوكانت فقير
ومهماكان الحب بين الطرفين فمش بعيد تبيع جسدها كى تعيش


----------



## Rosetta (27 أغسطس 2012)

> و فكرة انك عارف انها كانت بتحب قبل كدة ؟؟ مش ممكن تفكر هل تخطته و لا لا ؟


موضوع حلو كتير وتابعته وجميع الأراء رااائعة مع التحفظ على بعض الأراء .. 
بس لفت نظري وجهة نظرك أخي الحبيب 
مش كل بنت كانت على علاقة حب يعني تخطت الحدود ! 
ولو كل شب فكر بالطريقة هي ما حدا بيتزوج بعد اليوم صح ؟
عموما في هي الأيام قليل ما تلاقي بنت على حد قولك بنت مش مستهلكة عاطفيا (مع التحفظ على هكذا لقب)  
رأيي في الموضوع ...
يجب أن يعرف جميع الرجال أن البنت غير عن الشب في تركيبتها وتكوينها .. 
البنت عاطفية لأبعد حد ولو فعلا حبت حب حقيقي بتكون على إستعداد لكسر جميع مبادئها عشان الحب الحقيقي إللي وقعت فيه وعشان ترضي حبيبها ..... 

شي تاني أنا ضد إنه البنت تسلم جسدها بالكامل لحبيبها حتى لو كانت على ثقة كاملة إنه هما الإتنين في النهاية لبعض ..
لكن بنفس الوقت أرفض أن تسمى من فعلت ذلك في لحظة ضعف بـ "غير مهذبة" أو "قليلة أدب" أو "بائعة هوى" 
لأنه البنت في هيك حالة ليست بائعة هوى ! هي مجرد بنت حبت ووثقت بحبيبها وعارفة إنه العلاقة جدية ونهايتها معروفة وغير ذلك مستحيل تتقبل تعمل هالشي مع أي حد غيره هو ... أما بائعة الهوى فكلنا نعرف من هي ! 
طبعا ردي بعيد عن المفهوم الديني لأننا كلنا عارفين المسيحية شو بتقول عن الموضوع  
إستمروووا في الموضوع ولو إني مش عارفة شو يعني "مصطبة" 
حد يقولي ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إستمروووا في الموضوع ولو إني مش عارفة شو يعني "مصطبة"
> حد يقولي ههههههههههه


 *المصطبة هى عبارة عن جلسة ( تشبة الأريكة ) مبنية من الطوب اللبن فى البيوت الريفية بمصر المحروسة ...وتكون خارج البيت أو ما يسمى ( بالدوار ) المخصص للضيوف*
*ويجلس عليه الرجال ساعة العصارى لتبادل الآراء والكلام والرغى وووو*
*مع ( دور شاى ) فى الخمسينة ...وهى كوب صغير بيد ومزخرف باللون الذهبى ( وبتخلص بسرعة ) *


----------



## the shepherd (27 أغسطس 2012)

> مش كل بنت كانت على علاقة حب يعني تخطت الحدود !


 
انا بتفق معاك اكيد بس مكنش دة قصدي او دي النقطة الي كنت عايز اوصلها
بصورة اوضح

هي تخطت الحدود من اجل الحب . فهل كل واحدة بتحب تخطت الحدود ؟؟
اكيد لا 

طب الي متخطتش الحدود دي وضعه اية ؟؟
كل مكنتش بتحب بجد و لا كانت بتحب بس حاطة لنفسها و ليه حدود و عارف الصح من الغلط ؟؟

و هو دة الي انا حابب اوصله . اننا لو قلنا ان الحب مبرر لتخطي الحدود يبقي اي بنت بتحب من حقها تتخطاه . 
اتمني اكون وضحت فكرتي المرة دي


----------



## Rosetta (27 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> طب الي متخطتش الحدود دي وضعه اية ؟؟
> كل مكنتش بتحب بجد و لا كانت بتحب بس حاطة لنفسها و ليه حدود و عارف الصح من الغلط ؟؟
> 
> و هو دة الي انا حابب اوصله . اننا لو قلنا ان الحب مبرر لتخطي الحدود يبقي اي بنت بتحب من حقها تتخطاه .
> اتمني اكون وضحت فكرتي المرة دي


الحب أبدا مش مبرر لأن يتخطوا الحدود في علاقتهم!
وطبعا لازم يكون في حدود في أي علاقة وعلى الطرفين إحترامها 
وبالنسبة لسؤالك، تخطي الحدود أبدا مش مقياس للحب ...
بس أنا قلت في مشاركتي السابقة وكان قصدي إنه لو حصل وتخطوا الحدود في لحظة ضعف يبقى غلط نقول عن البنت مش محترمة أو قليلة أدب أو بائعة هوى لأنها عملت هالشي بدافع الحب مش أكتر 
بس لفت إنتباهي إنك دائما بتتكلم عن البنت وكأنه الشب مش طرف مخطئ معها لو إتخطت الحدود معه !
مجتمعاتنا لازم تطلع من مفهوم عيب على البنت مش عيب على الشب ! 
وإنه الشب لا يعيبه أي شيء ...


----------



## marcelino (28 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مفيش بنت بتعمل كده مع حد وبتقول لحد تانى حتى اصحابها واقرب الاقربين ليها فما بالك بواحد تانى متقدملها ولا بيحبها!
> 
> خدها قاعده !
> البنت اللى عملت حاجه مهما كانت الحاجه بقى
> كبيره صغيره مش هتقولك حتى لو بقيت قديسه بعد الانفصال عن الشخص السابق !




الكلام دة تمام​


----------



## marcelino (28 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> موضوع حلو كتير وتابعته وجميع الأراء رااائعة مع التحفظ على بعض الأراء ..
> بس لفت نظري وجهة نظرك أخي الحبيب
> مش كل بنت كانت على علاقة حب يعني تخطت الحدود !
> ولو كل شب فكر بالطريقة هي ما حدا بيتزوج بعد اليوم صح ؟
> ...



الرد دة جاب من الاخر ​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> انا معاك ان اكيد مفيش بنت هتقول
> بس لو قالت ؟
> و فكرة انك عارف انها كانت بتحب قبل كدة ؟؟ مش ممكن تفكر هل تخطته و لا لا ؟




بص مفيش بنت هتقول ، خلينا نتفق فى النقطه دى عشان ملهاش للاسف اى كلام تانى
من وجهة نظرى حتى لو حصل معايا العكس

--------
بص يا شيبرد عشان اكون صريح معاك
مفيش بنت محبتش 
وكون ان البنت حبت مش معناه انها تخطت الحدود ومش معنى انها تخطت الحدود انها قليلة الادب
الحدود بيتم تخطيها مع طول فترة العلاقه العاطفيه
يعنى لو فترة العلاقه كانت طويله بتخلى كسر الحدود سهل
وانما لو الفتره قليله بيبقى كسر الحدود صعب !
لو هتكلم عن نفسى وجيبت ارتبط ببنت وقالتلى انها حبيت قبل كده
اول سوال بساله للبنت وصلتو مع بعض لايه ؟
وبناءاً ع الاجابه بكمل
ومع الوقت بعرف هى كدبت عليا ولا لا
وده كله بيبان مع الوقت


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 أغسطس 2012)

احلى مسطبة بستريح ليه


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2012)

طيب عاوز شاى فتله سكر بره
وحد يشوف موضوع جديد نتلكم فيه


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2012)

إيه رأيكم يا شباب  ب الدكتور النفسي وللي بيروح يزوره عشان  مشكلة معينة
 و هل مرة زورتيه و ليه ..؟؟ 
و لو حسيت بتعب نفسي هل  تروحي و تقولي إنك بتروح ولا هتخبي
 لإننا عارفين  مجتمعنا و ناسو  طبعا و افكارهم....
اختنا قلتلى انقل السؤل للشباب برضو
وانتوايةرايكم


----------



## the shepherd (28 أغسطس 2012)

> بس لفت إنتباهي إنك دائما بتتكلم عن البنت وكأنه الشب مش طرف مخطئ معها لو إتخطت الحدود معه !


 
انا مش عارف حضرتك اخدتي الانطباع دة منن " دي اول مشاركة ليا في الموضوع علي فكرة "
و كانوا بيتكلموا عن تخطي الفتاة الحدود بدافع الحب " فوجهه نظري كانت محصورة في دور الفتاة " 
و مش معني اني متكلمتش عن دور الرجل اني بقلل منه بالعكس انا قلت بالكلمة 
" اما عن الرجل فحدث و لا حرج احياناً تخطي الحدود بيبقي هدف مش وسيلة " 
واعتقد ان الجملة شارحه نفسها .
فخطأ الفاة يكاد لا يقاس مقارنة بخطأ الرجل , لانه في الطبيعي و المعتاد هو المحرض الاول للعملية . 
اتمني اكون وضحت نفسي المرة دي 




> وكون ان البنت حبت مش معناه انها تخطت الحدود ومش معنى انها تخطت الحدود انها قليلة الادب
> الحدود بيتم تخطيها مع طول فترة العلاقه العاطفيه
> يعنى لو فترة العلاقه كانت طويله بتخلى كسر الحدود سهل


 
يا مينا انا بتفق معاك طبعاً 
انا كل الي كنت حابب اوصله ان في بنا مش بتتخطي الحدود حتي من اجل الحب
و في نفس الوقت انا محكمتش عليها او سمتها بأي مسمي , 
لكن في نفس الوقت الحب مش مبرر او عزر لأن زي ما قلنا في الاول في بنات متخطتوش اياً كانت الاسباب و الدوافع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> إيه رأيكم يا شباب  ب الدكتور النفسي وللي بيروح يزوره عشان  مشكلة معينة
> و هل مرة زورتيه و ليه ..؟؟
> و لو حسيت بتعب نفسي هل  تروحي و تقولي إنك بتروح ولا هتخبي
> لإننا عارفين  مجتمعنا و ناسو  طبعا و افكارهم....
> ...


ممم *سؤالك قوووي جدا
واخد فتره كبيره بيدور في دماغي
ومن وجهه نظري المتواضعه 
اننا كلنا مرضي نفسيين
ومحدش يقدر يقول غير كده .
وفيه نقطه مهمه انت ذكرتها اللي هي <مجتماعنا وناسو >
وماادراك بناسو دول 
مش بيسيبوا حد في حالوا والحمد لله
وكل حاجه عندهم عيب وغلط ولالالالا ميصحش وقله ادب !

بس انا عن نفسي لو لقيت حالتي النفسيه محتاجه لدكتور نفساني هروح ومش هترددت ولو لحظه واحده ومش هخبي 
وهقول لاني مقتنعه وواثقه اني مش بعمل حاجه غلط لان ربنا خلق الداء والدواء ..
ولو كل الناس فكرت التفكير المتخلف بتاع المجتمع وناسو 
يبقي الدكاترا النفسيين يقعدوا في بيتهم احسن لان مش هيبقي فيه شغل .


وانا قريبا جدا هزور طبيب نفسي:thnk0001: ^^:smile01

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> طيب عاوز شاى فتله سكر بره
> وحد يشوف موضوع جديد نتلكم فيه


*يمشى معاك سكر ماكنة يابرنس ؟*

*ماشى نكمل الموضوع عن العلاقات الشبابية*
*هنتكلم فى ( البوسة ) ...*
*هل من حقك تبوس خطيبتك - حبيبتك ؟*
*هل هى من حقها أن تنتظر منك تلك البوسة ؟*
*طبعا أنا باتكلم عن " بوشة الحنك " ...مش بوسة مامى اللى من هنا وهنا ..*
*ولا بوسة أعياد الميلاد الملزقة دى *


----------



## Critic (28 أغسطس 2012)

انا شايف انه مش من حقى وان ده يعتبر تخطى حدود
اما عن الانتظار فعادى خليهم منتظرين لحد الفرح نفسه متقدرش تمنع حد انه ينتظر حاجة المهم انك تتحكم فى نفسك لحد الوقت المعين من قبل الأزمنة  :mus13:
بس مفيش مانع من الهزار او المساومة "كلامياً" فى الموضوع ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> *بس مفيش مانع من الهزار او المساومة "كلامياً" فى الموضوع ده*


*تقصد الهزار فى الموضوع دة هنا ؟*
*وألا الهزار معاها هى نفسها فى موضوع البوشة ؟*
*يعنى تغنى لها مثلا هاتى بوسة يابت - هاتى حتة يابت ؟*


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماشى نكمل الموضوع عن العلاقات الشبابية*
> *هنتكلم فى ( البوسة ) ...*
> *هل من حقك تبوس خطيبتك - حبيبتك ؟*
> *هل هى من حقها أن تنتظر منك تلك البوسة ؟*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بوسه  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*وانا اللى ناويه مخليش الواد يمسك ايدى الا يوم الفرح :smile01*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> ​​​
> *وانا اللى ناويه مخليش الواد يمسك ايدى الا يوم الفرح :smile01*​


*خليه يمسكها يافوزية ....هههههههههه*​


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خليه يمسكها يافوزية ....هههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*كنت مستنيه الكومنت دة :smile01*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بوسه  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *وانا اللى ناويه مخليش الواد يمسك ايدى الا يوم الفرح :smile01*​


هههههههههه
ويوم الفرح تمسكية تديله علقة علشان مسك ايده
الله يكون فى عونة يا ويت


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 أغسطس 2012)

> *نتكلم فى ( البوسة ) ...*
> *هل من حقك تبوس خطيبتك - حبيبتك ؟*
> *هل هى من حقها أن تنتظر منك تلك البوسة ؟*


من خلال الدين ميصحش طبعا
بس من خلال الحب والرومانسية فدى شىء جميل ومطلوب


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههه
> ويوم الفرح تمسكية تديله علقة علشان مسك ايده
> الله يكون فى عونة يا ويت


*مانا هبقى مضطره يوم الفرح عشان الصور بقى :t23:*
*انما قبل الفرح يمسكها بأمارة ايه .... :smile01*​ *اضمن منين انه بعد ما يمسكها يخلع .. يبقى انبسط بأيدى .. ومدبستوش ... :smile01
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مانا هبقى مضطره يوم الفرح عشان الصور بقى :t23:*​
> *انما قبل الفرح يمسكها بأمارة ايه .... :smile01*​


* يعديكى الشارع !!!!!!!!*


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههه
دا افترى يا ويت
سبيه يمسكه يا فوزية


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2012)

*يلهوووووووووووووووووووى ايه اللى بيتقال هنا ده 
طيب يغلق ويحذف ويطرد ويستقيل المشرف ..
ولا اقولكم ولا كأنى شوفت حاجه *


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * يعديكى الشارع !!!!!!!!*


*لا انا كبرت وببص شمال ويمين قبل ما عدى **:t23:*
*وبعدين هو لو اتعووود يمسك ايدى*
*قال ايه بيعديييييييييينى :bud:*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*يبقى فسحته معايا هتتلخص بأنه يعدى شارع الهرم رايح جاى طول الفسحه *
*انا ناصحه وفاهمه الحركات تيي ... *
*اخويا بيعملها مع صحباته :smile01*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

*خلاص ...عشان خاطر الأستاذة ...سحبت السؤال ...*
*وننتقل لمسكة الأيدين ؟*
*هل يحق لك تمسك أيديها فى ( صورة الفرح ) ؟؟*
*وألا والعياذ بالله ....*
*أيدها عرقانة ؟*


----------



## Critic (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تقصد الهزار فى الموضوع دة هنا ؟*
> *وألا الهزار معاها هى نفسها فى موضوع البوشة ؟*
> *يعنى تغنى لها مثلا هاتى بوسة يابت - هاتى حتة يابت ؟*


وههزر معاكوا فى موضوع البوسة هنا ليه ههههههههههه
لا معاها هى يعنى , مش  عارف اسميها ايه , بس احيانا بيكون لازم تكسر الروتين بهزار جرئ شوية , كل واحد واسلوبه وقناعته بقا :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> وههزر معاكوا فى موضوع البوسة هنا ليه ههههههههههه
> لا معاها هى يعنى , مش عارف اسميها ايه , بس احيانا بيكون لازم تكسر الروتين بهزار جرئ شوية , كل واحد واسلوبه وقناعته بقا :smile01


*ياعمنا مكسووف من أية ؟*
*ماتقول ...*
*دة عن أم كلثوم - رضى الله عنها - أنها قالت :*
*بعيييد بعييد وحدييينااااااااااااااااا*
*وحديكوا فييييييييييييييييين ؟؟*
*وحديكوا فيين يا أوم كولثوم ؟*
*تفتكر وحديهم عشان يمسك أيديها يا كريتيك ؟*


----------



## Critic (28 أغسطس 2012)

> ياعمنا مكسووف من أية ؟
> ماتقول


انا مكسوف ؟! لا مش مكسوف انا مش عايز بس اعبر بألفاظ تجرح المتابعين الصماتين الكتير دول :59:


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يمشى معاك سكر ماكنة يابرنس ؟*
> 
> *ماشى نكمل الموضوع عن العلاقات الشبابية*
> *هنتكلم فى ( البوسة ) ...*
> ...



*بوشة الحنك ازاي يعني؟ :2:*


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 أغسطس 2012)

انتو فاهمين الارتباط غلط
الاربتابط يعنى حب......رومانسيه
والحب والرومانسيه هتشتغل ومحدش هيقدر يقول ايه الى هيحصل
بس المهم يكون فيه حكمة وتدخل من ربنا علشان الخطايا والبلاوى السودة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انتو فاهمين الارتباط غلط
> الاربتابط يعنى حب......رومانسيه
> والحب والرومانسيه هتشتغل ومحدش هيقدر يقول ايه الى هيحصل
> بس المهم يكون فيه حكمة وتدخل من ربنا علشان الخطايا والبلاوى السودة


*لالالالالالالالا*
*انا كلامى بعيد عن الخطايا تماماً ...وارفض توابعها قلباً وقالباً*
*كلامى عن المشاعر والأحاسيس التى قد تنتاب الشاب والشابة المرتبطين بغرض الزواج*
*الأحاسيس دى بتترجم فى شكل عاطفى مبوسى *
*هو دة قصدى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *بوشة الحنك ازاي يعني؟ :2:*


*فيه منطقة تحت المناخير وأعلا الذقن*
*هى دى منطقة الحنك *


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 أغسطس 2012)

طبعا مبوسى بس مش مع الكل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياعمنا مكسووف من أية ؟*
> *ماتقول ...*
> *دة عن أم كلثوم - رضى الله عنها - أنها قالت :*
> *بعيييد بعييد وحدييينااااااااااااااااا*
> ...


 كل واحد و نيته --مش يمكن علشان يقول لها بصى النجمه الى فوق دى ماشيا معانا و يقعدو يغنو :mus25:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> طبعا مبوسى بس مش مع الكل


*لاءة طبعا ...*
*كُل أية ؟؟؟*
*أية اللى دخل أبوها وامها واخوها فى الموضوع ؟؟*
*هيبوسها هى بس :smile01*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه منطقة تحت المناخير وأعلا الذقن*
> *هى دى منطقة الحنك *



*يا ساتر*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

هو انا كل ما ادخل مصطبة الاقيهم بيتكلمو فى الموضوع ال explicit 
ده هههههههه:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## marcelino (28 أغسطس 2012)

دى مبقتش مصطبه رجالى

دى بقت قعده عربى

طب نغير اسم الموضوع طيب ولا ايه ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

*اية الفرق بين القعدة العربى والمصطبة ؟*


----------



## marcelino (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اية الفرق بين القعدة العربى والمصطبة ؟*




المصطبه الرجالى على ما اعتقد الرجاله بس بتتلم عليها

ولو فى بنت معديه بتتكسف تبص اساسا على اللى قاعدين 

هنا قربوا يمشونا من المصطبه والمنتدى كله ويقعدوا هما ويشربوا من نفس الشيشه بتاعتنا :smile01

انما القعده العربى دى زى السوق كدة  اى حد من اى حته بيدخل يقعد ويرغى بالظبط زى اللى حاصل فى الموضوع كدة

خطرت لى فكره مجنونه من شويه انى اعمل موضوع جديد اسمه المصطبه الرجالى الحريمي علشان اللى هيموت ويشارك فى المصطبه النسائى يروح يفك عن نفسه واللى هتموت وتكتب فى المصطبه الرجالى تفك عن نفسها وابقى انقذت موضوعى الغلبان 

بس قولت اكيد بردو مش هيتساب فى حاله لان دافع الفضول عند البنات حاجه فظيعه ​


----------



## white.angel (29 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ولو فى بنت معديه بتتكسف ​


*ماتوا كلهم فى 73 :smile01*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماشى نكمل الموضوع عن العلاقات الشبابية*
> *هنتكلم فى ( البوسة ) ...*
> *هل من حقك تبوس خطيبتك - حبيبتك ؟*
> *هل هى من حقها أن تنتظر منك تلك البوسة ؟*
> ...


 
مش من حقي ومش هسمح لنفسي طبعااا ولا هسمحلها إلا واحنا متجوزين ومش من حقها تنتظرها عشان لو انتظرتها هتنتظر الدبله معاها ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> مش من حقي ومش هسمح لنفسي طبعااا ولا هسمحلها إلا واحنا متجوزين ومش من حقها تنتظرها عشان لو انتظرتها هتنتظر الدبله معاها ​


دا تعنت يا عم
هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> *مش من حقي* *ومش هسمح لنفسي طبعااا* ​


*ولا حتى هيكون نفسك فيها ؟؟؟؟؟:closedeye*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولا حتى هيكون نفسك فيها ؟؟؟؟؟:closedeye*


 
اكيد هيكون وبفكر ف كده وغيره ودا طبيعي طبعاا خصوصا اللي داخل علي جواز 
بس كل حاجه بوقتها عشان ما تضيعش مننا حاجات كتير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> اكيد هيكون *وبفكر ف كده* وغيره ودا طبيعي طبعاا خصوصا اللي داخل علي جواز


* هو دة اللى أنا عايز أوصل له*
*



بس كل حاجه بوقتها عشان ما تضيعش مننا حاجات كتير

أنقر للتوسيع...

 مافيش حاجة هتضيع ...*
*البوسة بعد الجواز زى شوربة النابت ...تسند البطن من غير طعم*


----------



## marcelino (29 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ماتوا كلهم فى 73 :smile01*​




ما ده اللى يقهر يا معلم​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> مش من حقي
> ومش هسمح لنفسي طبعااا ​


* كويس*



PoNA ELLY قال:


> ولا هسمحلها​


* إزاى يعنى
*



PoNA ELLY قال:


> إلا واحنا متجوزين ​


*لأة إمنعها بعد الزواج  ههههههههههههههههه
*



PoNA ELLY قال:


> ومش من حقها تنتظرها عشان لو انتظرتها هتنتظر الدبله معاها ​


*يا ساتر يارب 
بأة تسيبها عشان منتظرة بوسة 
و بعدين إنت ح تعرف منين إنها عايزة بوسة هههههههههههههه
ح تيجى تقولك يعنى .........ههههههههه
*


----------



## girgis2 (31 أغسطس 2012)

*

يااااااااااا حلاااااااااااوة !!!!!

*​


----------



## girgis2 (31 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالالالالا*
> *انا كلامى بعيد عن الخطايا تماماً ...وارفض توابعها قلباً وقالباً*
> *كلامى عن المشاعر والأحاسيس التى قد تنتاب الشاب والشابة المرتبطين بغرض الزواج*
> *الأحاسيس دى بتترجم فى شكل عاطفى مبوسى *
> *هو دة قصدى *


*
أعتقد يا أستاذ عبود ان كل حاجة كبيرة في الدنيا بتبدأ من مفيش ومن حاجات بسيطة برضة

وبعدين في الغالب أي اتنين مرتبطين بيبقوا هدفهم الجواز ومع ذلك ممكن ميحصلش نصيب لأن مفيش حاجة مضمونة في الدنيا دي

ترجمة أحاسيس آيه اللي حضرتك بتتكلم عليها ؟؟؟!!!

تصدق يا أستاذ عبود أنا زعلان منك بجد

بقى برضة في الوقت اللي نشوف فيه بنات ناصحة بتتعلم وبتعرف ازاي تغربل وتسأل الشاب اللي متقدم ليها أسئلة عميقة عنه وعن شخصيته وأفكاره وخططه المستقبلية في كيفية تأسيس بيت وأسرة وأولاد وليلة كبيرة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا وحده

نلاقي في الوقت ده واحد زي حضرتك عنده خبره سابقة ومتعلم يكلمنا عن حق التعبير عن المشاعر اللي هي غالباااا بتكون غير واقعية وبتعيقنا عن الرؤية الصحيحة أو الدقيقة للطرف الآخر ولازم نفوق منها ونعرف ونتعلم منك ومن غيرك احنا كمان ازاي نغربلهم ونكتشفهم زي ما هما بيعملوا ؟؟؟!!!

ولا حضرتك شايف ان الشباب مفيش خوف عليهم ؟

*​


----------



## girgis2 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*
هيييه وبعدين ؟؟؟!!*

* طيب أنا هفتح موضوع وأمري لله*
* فكرة الموضوع ده جاتلي من خلال نقاش سابق ليا مع الأخت ايريني هنا في المصطبة الرجالي*

* الموضوع هو عن الزوجة الطموحة*

*يعني لما الزوجة تجيلها شغلانة كبيرة مثلاااا في شركة أو مصنع وبمرتب كبير ولكن الشغل ده من 9 ص الى 9 أو 10 مساءااا*

* وهيخليها تسيب شغلها الحكومي واللي كان ليه عدد ساعات عمل أقل وبمرتب حكومي طبعاااا على أده*
 
* وفي نفس الوقت هي هتطلب من جوزها انه يسيب شغله التاني  اللي بعد الظهر عشان هو اللي يكون مسئول عن شغل البيت ورعاية الأولاد  ومذاكرتهم وغيره من الأعمال المنزلية*
 
* وهنا الزوج مثلاااا ممكن يشوف مراته انها مش انسانة قنوعة لأنها عايزة تعيش في مستوى أعلى*
 
* طبعاااا الطموح مش وحش وتحسين مستوى المعيشة ده شيء مطلوب ولكن كل حاجة هيبقى ليها سلبياتها برضة الى جانب ايجابياتها*
 
* ومن سلبيات حاجة زي كدة الآتي:*
 
* 1- هيبقى في مشكلة عند الزوج وهو انه صعب على الراجل انه يحس  بأنه مشارك بمقدار أقل في مصروف البيت *
* 2- كونه يسيب شغله التاني عشان  زوجته الطموحة دا هيخليه مش مطمن على نفسه وعلى مستقبله منها لو حصل خلاف بينهم وانفصال في يوم من الأيام (حرية الانسان وكرامته تبدأ من استقلاله المادي)*
* 3- من المعروف ان المهنة بتتطبع على صاحبها وتزود عنده - الأنا - فلو حصل أي اختلاف ما بينهم في أي قرار والنقاش  ممكن ميكونش سهل بينهم ودا طبيعي وبيحصل بين أي زوجين ولكن هنا ممكن الزوجة  تقوله وسط الكلام كدة : (أنا اللي بصرف عليك وعلى البيت دلوقتي) ودي  طبعاااا اهانة صعبة للراجل وكرامته لأن الأصل في الحياة هو ان الراجل  (أولاااا) ليه شغله وماديات البيت والمرأة (أولاااا) ليها بيتها ومودتها  ورحمتها على أولادها وزوجها*
* ولكن طبعاااا الظروف بتتغير في زمننا الأغبر ده اللي ملوش ملامح*
 
*آرائكم ؟؟؟؟*

* ملحوظة : كل واحد مسئول عن قناعاته الشخصية ومحدش ليه حق التقليل أبدااا من شأن أي رأي معارض لأن كل واحد حر في قناعاته*

​ * 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *وبعدين في الغالب أي اتنين مرتبطين بيبقوا هدفهم الجواز ومع ذلك ممكن ميحصلش نصيب لأن مفيش حاجة مضمونة في الدنيا دي*
> *ترجمة أحاسيس آيه اللي حضرتك بتتكلم عليها ؟؟؟!!!*
> *تصدق يا أستاذ عبود أنا زعلان منك بجد*​



*طيب واية اللى يزعلك ؟*
*عشان باقول كلام واقعى غير منمق ولا متزوق ولا متحنتف*
*عشان مش باجيب لك من الكتب والنصوص ؟*
*المخلوق الأنسانى لديه أحاسيس ومشاعر...شئنا أم أبينا *
*يمكن يكون كلامك تقصد أنه يتحكم فيها ؟!*
*فليس معناها أنه بلا مشاعر أو رغبات ...كان هذا هو نص سؤالى *
*هل من حقك تبوس خطيبتك - حبيبتك ؟*
*هل هى من حقها أن تنتظر منك تلك البوسة ؟*




> *بقى برضة في الوقت اللي نشوف فيه بنات ناصحة بتتعلم وبتعرف ازاي تغربل وتسأل الشاب اللي متقدم ليها أسئلة عميقة عنه وعن شخصيته وأفكاره وخططه المستقبلية في كيفية تأسيس بيت وأسرة وأولاد وليلة كبيرة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا وحده*​



*كلام لا اصل له الا فى تناميق المنتديات وصولات وجولات الفيس بوك مع رسم للحكمة والعقل والرزانة*
*سيبك من المُعلبات دى ...* 
*



نلاقي في الوقت ده واحد زي حضرتك عنده خبره سابقة ومتعلم يكلمنا عن حق التعبير عن المشاعر اللي هي غالباااا بتكون غير واقعية وبتعيقنا عن الرؤية الصحيحة أو الدقيقة للطرف الآخر ولازم نفوق منها ونعرف ونتعلم منك ومن غيرك احنا كمان ازاي نغربلهم ونكتشفهم زي ما هما بيعملوا ؟؟؟!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*مين دة اللى بيغربل ويكتشف ...؟؟؟ *
*كلام منتديات لا وجود له على أرض الواقع ...دة رسم*
*مجرد رسم بألوان زاهية ...ومع ذلك كان سؤالى هو *
*(( هل )) من حقك أم ليس من حقك ؟؟*
*جوابك هو (( لا )) ليس من حقك ...*
*وهذا فى حد ذاته حقك *​*



ولا حضرتك شايف ان الشباب مفيش خوف عليهم ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*واضح انك فهمت من سؤالى انى بادعو للرزيلة والخطية ..*
*مافيش خوف ع الشباب ...ومافيش عفريت ورا كل باب *
*تخاف من أية ؟؟*
*وهو أنا باقولك روح أشرب سجارة حشيش ؟ والا أضرب لك كاس فودكا ؟*
*والا قلت لك روح علق بت من ع الناصية ؟؟*
*أنا سألت السؤال وأنت أرتعبت من مجرد السؤال مش عارف لية !!!*


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يدبر الامور


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش متابع النقاش السابق 
بس عندى حاجة كدة على جنب 
هو لامؤاخذة يعنى فيه حد خاطب مش بيبوس خطيبته ؟ ولا بيبوسها فى حفل الخطوبه بوسه على راسها على اساس الواد مؤدب يعنى وكدة وتيجى للتورته وتلاقى ابو العروسه او عمها او خالها واقف بيغمز  للى بيدير الحفله بلاش الكريزة اللى هياكلوها سوا دى  فيروح الراجل بكل بلاهه يقولهم بصوا العصفورة وياكلها هو  !!! 
واكنهم عمرهم ما لمسوا بعض قبل كدة 
خلينا واقعيين مع انفسنا  ...
انا طبعا مبقولش ان ده صح 
ولكن خلينا نعيش الواقع 

بالنسبه لموضوعك يا جرجس 
عاوز اقولك حاجة واحدة بس 
لو الست اشتغلت شغل حكومة  وهتسيبه علشان شغل خاص علشان المرتب اعلى هرفض تماما  الفكرة مش علشان عدد ساعات العمل اكيد  ولكن علشان الحكومة امان ليها ومناسب لظروفها ومحدش هيقولها مع السلامة بعد سنة 
لو شغلها اصلا قطاع خاص نص يوم وهتنقل لشغل قطاع خاص برضه  بس يوم كامل هرفض بكل حزم علشان هى ليها بيت واسرة وزوج وليهم حقوق عليها 
لكن مبدأ ان الست تشتغل نفسه معنديش ادنى مشكله فيه 
بس الشغل المناسب اللى ميخلهاش تقصر فى واجباتها مع بيتها ومع جوزها 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *مش متابع النقاش السابق
> بس عندى حاجة كدة على جنب
> هو لامؤاخذة يعنى فيه حد خاطب مش بيبوس خطيبته ؟ ولا بيبوسها فى حفل الخطوبه بوسه على راسها على اساس الواد مؤدب يعنى وكدة وتيجى للتورته وتلاقى ابو العروسه او عمها او خالها واقف بيغمز  للى بيدير الحفله بلاش الكريزة اللى هياكلوها سوا دى  فيروح الراجل بكل بلاهه يقولهم بصوا العصفورة وياكلها هو  !!!
> واكنهم عمرهم ما لمسوا بعض قبل كدة
> ...


اناهخطب قريب
وهغيظ ابوها وعمهااااااااا
ايةمش انا برضو مرتبط بيها وكذا شخص عارف كدا
ابوهاموافق عليا خلاص نخطبهلك
منناحيةالبوسشى طبيعى يكون بى احترام


----------



## girgis2 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> *المخلوق الأنسانى لديه أحاسيس ومشاعر...شئنا أم أبينا *
> *يمكن يكون كلامك تقصد أنه يتحكم فيها ؟!*




> *مين دة اللى بيغربل ويكتشف ...؟؟؟ *
> *كلام منتديات لا وجود له على أرض الواقع ...دة رسم*
> *مجرد رسم بألوان زاهية ...*


*
طبعاااا ده رأيك يا أستاذ عبود وأنت حر فيه

لكن أنا أرى أن فترة الخطوبة هي للدراسة والتحليل وهذا رأيي وأنا حر فيه

وكل من كان صاحب رأي يحترم طبعاااا

*​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> طبعاااا ده رأيك يا أستاذ عبود وأنت حر فيه
> 
> لكن أنا أرى أن فترة الخطوبة هي للدراسة والتحليل وهذا رأيي وأنا حر فيه
> ...


اعطينى امثالة ياريت لانى مقبل برضو
على الخطوبة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *مش متابع النقاش السابق *​
> *بس عندى حاجة كدة على جنب *
> *هو لامؤاخذة يعنى فيه حد خاطب مش بيبوس خطيبته ؟ ولا بيبوسها فى حفل الخطوبه بوسه على راسها على اساس الواد مؤدب يعنى وكدة *​


*دة كان محور سؤالى يا أوسى ..وجرجس زعل منى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *طبعاااا ده رأيك يا أستاذ عبود وأنت حر فيه*​
> 
> *لكن أنا أرى أن فترة الخطوبة هي للدراسة والتحليل وهذا رأيي وأنا حر فيه*​
> *وكل من كان صاحب رأي يحترم طبعاااا*​


 *شئ أكيد مؤكد ...فترة الخطوبة بالفعل لمزيد من التعرف على بعضهما البعض *
*بالأضافة **الى انها فترة تجهيز للعُرس والأتفاقيات المادية عليه *
*لأنه من غير المعقول أنهم هيتفقوا على ماديات دون ان يكون هناك أرتباط رسمى مُعلن .*
*لكن صدقنى ياجرجس ..مهما بلغ الشاب أو الشابة من الحصافة والفطنة والذكاء ..*
*ستبقى فترة الخطوبة هى تلك الفترة الحالمة المنمقة المزوقة ...الدراسة ( على أساس أن الأتنين مايعرفوش بعض قبل كدة ) - جوازة صالونات يعنى - شئ*
*والحياة العملية شئ آخر مختلف تماماً ...مثلها مثل فترة الدراسة الجامعية ( الكليات النظرية ) - ماتدرسه شئ*
*وما تطبقه فى الشغل العملى شئ آآخر *
*نسيت اقولك : إن فيه بنات بتترعب أصلاً من مجرد فكرة ( فسخ الخطوبة ) على أعتبار أنها ستكون وصمة عار عليها*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هو الحقيقه عايزا اقول شىء----- معرفش يمكن الموضوع ده بيفرق فى الثقافات و البيئه...
اعتقد إنه من الطبيعى إن الرجل يحاول يقرب لخطيبته ده لإنه راجل !!مش قديس!!
اكيد لاذم يحاول ياخد قبله ولو حتى خلسه و ينتظر ضربه بعدها..
و اكيد هى حتى لو ضربته هتكون فرحانه من داخلها لإنه ده تعبير عن حب و مشاعر مش قلت ادب و مش معرفش إيه الى الاغلب عمال يحكى عنه..
ارض الواقع غير الكلام-- 

و غير كدا بئا عندى قصص كثيره... 
اقول لكم قصه -- واحده قريبه ليا كانت مخطوبه و جت والدتها بعد فطره سئلتها هل حاول تقبيلك او الإقتراب--
فقالت لها لا يا ماما ده مؤدب جدا جدا-- ده بيخاف عليا زى اخته قمه فى الإحترام.
و قبل الجواز عرفم إن القمه فى الإحطرام ده طلع عنده مشاكل و بيتعالج لعجز جنسى!! 
فزى ما البنت عايزا تعرف هتتوافق معاه فكريا و إجتماعيا و اسلوبا -- لاذم بردو تعرف إن فى اشياء اخرى و تعطبر لو فاشله بالتالى كل الجوازا و كل الدراسات الى عملتها هتبقا فاشله ---
طبعا دى ربنا وفقها و كشفه قبل الزواج-- فى غير كدا بئا مبيكتشفوش الادب الزياده اوى ده سببه إيه غير بعد الزواج--
و بتبقا كارثه و دمار حياه...
انتظر تفهمكم لرأيى-- مثل تفهمى لرأيكم...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو الحقيقه عايزا اقول شىء----- معرفش يمكن الموضوع ده بيفرق فى الثقافات و البيئه...*
> *اعتقد إنه من الطبيعى إن الرجل يحاول يقرب لخطيبته ده لإنه راجل !!مش قديس!!*
> *اكيد لاذم يحاول ياخد قبله ولو حتى خلسه و ينتظر ضربه بعدها..*
> *و اكيد هى حتى لو ضربته هتكون فرحانه من داخلها لإنه ده تعبير عن حب و مشاعر مش قلت ادب و مش معرفش إيه الى الاغلب عمال يحكى عنه..*
> *ارض الواقع غير الكلام-- *


* الله عليك يا حوبوا لما تقول كلام زى الدُرر*
*ولأول مرة تنصفى عبود ..:smile02*
*أرض الواقع غير الكلام ....*
*لأ وأية *
*من غير ولا غلطة مطبعية !!!!:smile01*


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من غير ولا غلطة مطبعية !!!!:smile01*


*قر على البنت بقى :budo:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من غير ولا غلطة مطبعية !!!!:smile01*


 لا   بجد؟؟ هههههههههههههههههه:ura1:

 سجل التاريخ ده عندك يا عبود--

 اصل الحكايه دى ممكن متتكررش كتير


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة كان محور سؤالى يا أوسى ..وجرجس زعل منى *[/CENTER]


لا مزعلش ولا حاجة بيتهيئلك بس 
كل الحكايه انه ازاى البنت تقبل بكدة 
وعلى  كدة لو حد هيخطب واحدة كانت مخطوبه فهو متاكد مليون فى الميه انها اتباست قبل كدة :smile02


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> على كدة لو حد هيخطب واحدة كانت مخطوبه فهو متاكد مليون فى الميه انها اتباست قبل كدة


ولو انت كنت خاطب قبل كدة هى هتكون متأكدة مليون فى المية انك بوست قبل كدة :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> ولو انت كنت خاطب قبل كدة هى هتكون متأكدة مليون فى المية انك بوست قبل كدة :smile01


*نتمنى أنه يكون " باس " بس :smile02*


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نتمنى أنه يكون " باس " بس :smile02*


هى اللى تتمنى بقا احنا مش كسبانين حاجة :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> هى اللى تتمنى بقا احنا مش كسبانين حاجة :smile02


* لأطبعا*
*هنكسب "فاسق" فى وسطينا ...:smile01*
*يعنى يبقى عبود بس هو اللى بيخرف ؟؟:smile02*


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2012)

يا جدعان دى مصطبتنا احنا 
يعنى منفضحش روحنا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب  ممكن اكمل تطفل على المصطبه دى و اسئل سؤال---
 لو انت شاب من الى هما اشقيا -- يعنى الى مقطعين السمكه و ديلها  مثل ما بيقولو--
 او مش لاذم تكون مقطع .. يعنى حبيت إنسانه اوى قبلها.
-- هل هتقول لخطيبتك او الإنسانه الى هتبقا خطيبتك.. انت عملت إيق قبل كدا...
 و لا  الموضوع ده مش هتتكلم فيه و تخاف هى تاخد فكره وحشه عنك-؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *او مش لاذم تكون مقطع .. يعنى حبيت إنسانه اوى قبلها.*
> *-- هل هتقول لخطيبتك او الإنسانه الى هتبقا خطيبتك.. انت عملت إيق قبل كدا...*
> *و لا الموضوع ده مش هتتكلم فيه و تخاف هى تاخد فكره وحشه عنك-*؟؟


* عملت أية فى أية ياحوبوا ؟؟:smile01*
*يعنى أصارحها انى كنت باحب واحدة قبلها ؟؟*
*والله دة حسب النتاية اللى قدامى ...لو متفهمة هقولها*
*لو مش متفهمة ودة أغلب حال البنات ( 99.999999%) منهم يعنى*
*مش حنبُث ببنت شفة *
*يعنى مش هتندلق فى الكلام*
*مش دة كان سؤالك ؟*
*وألا سؤالك ( أخبث ) من كدة ؟؟:smile02*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*فيه أتنين أنفزباليون جوة الموضوع*
*واحد أنا عارفه *
*التانى مين بقى ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * عملت أية فى أية ياحوبوا ؟؟:smile01*
> *يعنى أصارحها انى كنت باحب واحدة قبلها ؟؟*
> *والله دة حسب النتاية اللى قدامى ...لو متفهمة هقولها*
> *لو مش متفهمة ودة أغلب حال البنات ( 99.999999%) منهم يعنى*
> ...


* ايون ده كان سؤالى-- و مش اخبث من كدا :t23:*
*(ممكن اكون عايزا اوصل لحاجه فى الاخر)*
* النتايه: مش الكلمه دى بتستخدم مع الحيوانات بس؟؟*
*حنبث ببنت شفه !! هههههههههههههه لو سمعتنى و انا بحاول اقرا التلات كلمات دول اعتقد  هتلاقى نفسك مش قاعد على الكرسى....*
* و تعرف منين لو متفهمه او لاء-- هتديها  الاخبار بالتدريج-- من التقيل إلى الاتقل؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

[
*



حنبث ببنت شفه !! هههههههههههههه لو سمعتنى و انا بحاول اقرا التلات كلمات دول اعتقد هتلاقى نفسك مش قاعد على الكرسى....

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ما أنا كاتبها مخصوص عشان أعرف قرتيها ازاى :smile01*
*



و تعرف منين لو متفهمه او لاء-- هتديها الاخبار بالتدريج-- من التقيل إلى الاتقل؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
*كدة دخلنا بقى منطقة ( الدراثات المتخثثة ) بتاعة ( ثوعاد )*
*لو هى زنانة ورزيلة ...دى يتحكى لها بشرط أنها ماتفتحش الموضوع تانى أبداً  :smile02*
*لو هى خبيثة وعاملة نفسها من بنها ...دى ما يتحكلهاش حاجة لما تتنطط *
*لو ساذجة وبرية وعلى نياتها يتحكى لها *
*لكن حذارى ...النوع دة بيسمم البدن فيما بعد على " اللونج رن "*
*يعنى ع المدى البعيد ولو بعد عشر سنين هتفضل فاكرة وتسأل برضه نفس السؤال اللى سالته فى الخطوبة *
*وهو : ( إنت بوثتها ) ؟* :smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

تقعدون بالسنه ماتفتحون موضوع ولما يتكرم عليكم ويفتح لكم موضوع تطنشون؟ نبغي نشوف رايكم في ذا الموضوع




girgis2 قال:


> *
> هيييه وبعدين ؟؟؟!!*
> 
> * طيب أنا هفتح موضوع وأمري لله*
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*البيت هو مملكة الست ...ولايجوز للملكة الغياب عن مملكتها 12 ساعة فى اليوم !!*
*فإذا أردت ان تنظر الى تربية الأطفال ...فتش عن الأم *
*أى أم ستعطى وقتاً لأطفالها وهى فى الشغل من 9 لـ 10 مساءاً ؟*
*وحتماً ستعود الى المنزل مُستهلكة بدنياً وفكرياً وعصبياً ..*
*ومهما كان المقابل المادى لن يعوض أطفالها غيابها*
*إذن المبدأ يجب أن ترفضه الست نفسها ولاداعى للخوض فى حدوتة مصروف البيت*
*لأن المبدأ مرفوض *
*لا زلت أتمسك بمقولتى مهما قال المعارضون *
*( الست هى كل حاجة ) *


----------



## تيمو (2 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو الحقيقه عايزا اقول شىء----- معرفش يمكن الموضوع ده بيفرق فى الثقافات و البيئه...
> اعتقد إنه من الطبيعى إن الرجل يحاول يقرب لخطيبته ده لإنه راجل !!مش قديس!!
> اكيد لاذم يحاول ياخد قبله ولو حتى خلسه و ينتظر ضربه بعدها..
> و اكيد هى حتى لو ضربته هتكون فرحانه من داخلها لإنه ده تعبير عن حب و مشاعر مش قلت ادب و مش معرفش إيه الى الاغلب عمال يحكى عنه..
> ...



*يعني كل شب ما بعمل حركات ولا حركشات بخطيبته الموضوع مش أدب ولا إحترام ، إنما الموضوع عجز 

ولو كان بيتحركش وبيعمل حركات معناتو نسونجي وعامل السبعة بذمتها وعيونو زايغة ولعوب وغير مسؤول وما ينفعش يفتح بيت 

كم أنتَ مظلوم يا شاب  

ولكن بحسب منطقك مسموح للتعدد ، لأنه كده الراجل يحب يعدد ويكون مع ألف أنثى بنفس الوقت ، عشان لو ما عملش كده ولا فكّر بكدة يبقى عاجز 


ملاحظة على الهامش: إنتي حرف التاء مظلوم معك: فطرة ، تعطبر المفروض يكونوا : فترة ، تعتبر  *


----------



## girgis2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *البيت هو مملكة الست ...ولايجوز للملكة الغياب عن مملكتها 12 ساعة فى اليوم !!*
> *فإذا أردت ان تنظر الى تربية الأطفال ...فتش عن الأم *
> *أى أم ستعطى وقتاً لأطفالها وهى فى الشغل من 9 لـ 10 مساءاً ؟*
> *وحتماً ستعود الى المنزل مُستهلكة بدنياً وفكرياً وعصبياً ..*
> ...




> *لا زلت أتمسك بمقولتى مهما قال المعارضون *
> *( الست هى كل حاجة )*


*
ممكن تشرح مقولتك الأخيرة دي أكتر ؟؟

وشكرااا ليك أستاذ عبود

*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2012)

لما المناقشه فى الموضوع دة تخلص حد يبقى يقولى​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 سبتمبر 2012)

فكرة ان مراتى تشتغل اصلاً مرفوضه تماماً


----------



## girgis2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *بالنسبه لموضوعك يا جرجس
> عاوز اقولك حاجة واحدة بس
> لو الست اشتغلت شغل حكومة  وهتسيبه علشان شغل خاص علشان المرتب اعلى هرفض تماما  الفكرة مش علشان عدد ساعات العمل اكيد  ولكن علشان الحكومة امان ليها ومناسب لظروفها ومحدش هيقولها مع السلامة بعد سنة
> لو شغلها اصلا قطاع خاص نص يوم وهتنقل لشغل قطاع خاص برضه  بس يوم كامل هرفض بكل حزم علشان هى ليها بيت واسرة وزوج وليهم حقوق عليها
> ...


*
متفق معاك

شكرااا لردك أخ جورج

نورتني


*​


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فكرة ان مراتى تشتغل اصلاً مرفوضه تماماً


*
ده رأيك ويحترم طبعاااا يا أستاذ مينا

نورتني بمشاركتك

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *ممكن تشرح مقولتك الأخيرة دي أكتر ؟؟*​


* من عينى ياغالى ...*
*الست فى ايديها يكون البيت دة زى الجنة*
*وفى ايديها يكون جحيم لا يُطاق ...*
*الراجل مننا اليومين دول بيشتغل فحت وطحن ان ماكانش بيشتغل شغلانتين ..محتاج يرجع البيت يلاقى راحته فيه*
*مش معنى كدة أن فيه جارية مستنياه ....لأ *
*على الأقل يلاقى ست مراعية أولادها وبيتها وتراعيه لما يرجع*
*هو كمان يراعى البيت و مش يقصر ..*
*كنت اسمع من جدتى الله يرحمها كانت دايما تقول لأمى :*
*يابنتى الست تعمل حاجتين ( يا تعشش ياتطفش )*
*يعنى تعمل بيتها عش جميل ليها ولأسرتها*
*أو تطفش الراجل ما يبقاش طايق يدخل البيت *
*الأنثى كيان ناعم رقيق لو ضحكت البيت كله ضحك ولو كشرت أجارك الله ياجرجس ...عيشة لا تُحتمل*
*الراجل كبيره كبيره يجعر له جاعورتين ويهبد باب الشقة وينزل*
*شوف مشاركة مينا البطل ...وانت تعرف قصدى *
*لية مينا مش عايز مراته المستقبلية تشتغل ؟*
*عايز يحافظ عليها كونه راجل دة واجبه ...ماذا ينتظر منها فى المستقبل ؟*
*ممكن تسأل أى عضو هنا متجوز وهتلاقى أجابته ضمن أجابتى *
*أى أستفسار تانى او نقاش ...تحت أمرك *


----------



## girgis2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * من عينى ياغالى ...*
> *الست فى ايديها يكون البيت دة زى الجنة*
> *وفى ايديها يكون جحيم لا يُطاق ...*
> *الراجل مننا اليومين دول بيشتغل فحت وطحن ان ماكانش بيشتغل شغلانتين ..محتاج يرجع البيت يلاقى راحته فيه*
> ...


*
تسلم عينيك يا أستاذ عبود

منك نستفيد

معلشي بقى أنا عايز أستغل الفرصة في سؤال آخر:

الزوج عايز يحافظ عليها من آيه ؟

مهو مش بالضرورة برضة ان كل واحدة بتشتغل يبقى مش هتعرف تنتج في بيتها

ولا آيه رأيك ؟؟؟

أصل البنات دلوقتي تفكيرهم اتغير ومش بالسهولة تقنع واحدة انها تسيب شغلها  خصوصاااا لو هي واخدة شهادة عالية وتعبت سنين في المذاكرة عشان تاخدها ولو كانت بتشتغل بيها قبل الجواز ومش مقتنعة بأنها تسيب شغلها لأنها بتعتبر ان استقلالها المادي حماية ليها في المستقبل ضد أي ظرف وبالشكل ده هي مش هتكون سعيدة بأنها تسيب الشغل وعدم سعادتها هتنعكس على الزوج والبيت كله زي ما بتقول

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*متفق معاك أن التعليم العالى وبعدها تقعد فى البيت أمر غير مُستحب ..*
*لكنها ترجع الى أتفاق الطرفين ..ولاحظ ان الأتفاق دة ممكن يتعدل بعد سنة والا أتنين والا حتى أربعة بعد الزواج *
*فى ظل الظروف الأقتصادية المهببة اللى كلنا عايشينها *
*لو هى مش مقتنعة أنها تسيب شغلها من الأول*
*يبقى ما فيش أتفاق من أساسه:flowers:*
*ولو هى كانت بتشتغل وبعد الزواج رفض الزوج أنها تنزل *
*هنا لابد يكون فيه أتفاق ومحاولات أقناع من الطرفين حتى تستمر الحياة*
*أن لم يتفقا يتدخل الكُبار لحل المسألة *
*المفترض انه يكون أتفاق واضح وعلى بينة ونور من قبل ما تقع الفاس ف الراس *
*ومن يخل به يتحمل مسئولية الأخلال *


----------



## white.angel (3 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومن يخل به يتحمل مسئولية الأخلال *


*السطر دة جميل اوى :flowers:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومن يخل به يتحمل مسئولية الأخلال *


 
 المشكله إن لو حدث زواج مسئوليه الإخلال دى بتقع على دماغ الطرفين و لو فى اولاد هتبقا على دمغهم بردو!!


----------



## girgis2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *متفق معاك أن التعليم العالى وبعدها تقعد فى البيت أمر غير مُستحب ..*
> *لكنها ترجع الى أتفاق الطرفين ..ولاحظ ان الأتفاق دة ممكن يتعدل بعد سنة والا أتنين والا حتى أربعة بعد الزواج *
> *فى ظل الظروف الأقتصادية المهببة اللى كلنا عايشينها *
> *لو هى مش مقتنعة أنها تسيب شغلها من الأول*
> ...


*
متفق معاك في كلامك
لكن ليا تعقيب بسيط :

*​


> *أن لم يتفقا يتدخل الكُبار لحل المسألة *


*
الكلام ده في المجتمع القبلي أو في نظام العائلات بقى
لكن في المجتمع المدني أو الحضري ممكن يكون العكس :smil13:

لأن مش دايماااا الكبار بيكونوا عندهم حكمة في حل الأمور بل على العكس دول ممكن يعقدوها ويكبروها أكتر !!!

*​


> *المفترض انه يكون أتفاق واضح وعلى بينة ونور من قبل ما تقع الفاس ف الراس *
> *ومن يخل به يتحمل مسئولية الأخلال*


*
كلام جميل بس لازم يكون الاتفاق ده بين اتنين عندهم مرونة عشان يتفقوا ويكونوا على أد المسئولية والا هنلاقي المسئولية هتيجي على دماغ الكل برضه مش بس الطرف اللي أخل بالاتفاق

لكن بما انك متزوج وليك خبرة سابقة فأنا معلش هتعبك شوية وعايز أعرف منك غير شغل الزوجة آيه هي الحاجات الأساسية اللي المفروض يتفق فيها الخطيب مع خطيبته قبل ما تقع الفاس في الراس ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *الكلام ده في المجتمع القبلي أو في نظام العائلات بقى*
> *لكن في المجتمع المدني أو الحضري ممكن يكون العكس :smil13:*​
> *لأن مش دايماااا الكبار بيكونوا عندهم حكمة في حل الأمور بل على العكس دول ممكن يعقدوها ويكبروها أكتر !!!*​


* أنت تقصد التدخل فى الحياة الزوجية بصفة عامة*
*كلامك صح دة كارثة فى حد ذاته وبيخرب بيوت كثيرة *
*ما أقصده هو الحاجة الى ( رأى - أستشارة - جلسة صُلح لتقريب وجهات النظر ) ودة شئ شرحه يطول*

*



لكن بما انك متزوج وليك خبرة سابقة فأنا معلش هتعبك شوية وعايز أعرف منك غير شغل الزوجة آيه هي الحاجات الأساسية اللي المفروض يتفق فيها الخطيب مع خطيبته قبل ما تقع الفاس في الراس ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*أى أتفاق لابد وأن يشمل - عمل الزوجة - عدد الولاد - متى سيكون الأنجاب *
*- هنتصرف ازاى فى مصروف البيت ( التفاصيل الدقيقة فيما بعد الزواج )*
*هل ستساهم ( زوجة المستقبل ) فى مصروف البيت من عدمه ؟*
*مش محتاجة كسوف ...اللى هتتكسف منه دلوقتى هييجى على دماغكم فيما بعد *
*طبعا سبق الأتفاق على الشبكة والمهر والعفش ..ألخ ألخ قبل الخطبة*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2012)

> حبو اعدائكم قال:
> 
> 
> > *المشكله إن لو حدث زواج مسئوليه الإخلال دى بتقع على دماغ الطرفين و لو فى اولاد هتبقا على دمغهم بردو!![/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## girgis2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * أنت تقصد التدخل فى الحياة الزوجية بصفة عامة*
> *كلامك صح دة كارثة فى حد ذاته وبيخرب بيوت كثيرة *
> *ما أقصده هو الحاجة الى ( رأى - أستشارة - جلسة صُلح لتقريب وجهات النظر ) ودة شئ شرحه يطول*
> 
> ...


*مش مسألة كسوف ولكن مسألة ان الحاجات دي ممكن تكون موجودة في دماغ الواحد وناسيها ومش بيفتكرها غير لما حد يرتبها أو يقولها أمامه*
*
شكرااا كتير على سعة صدرك أستاذ عبود

تعبتك معايا

بس ياريت حضرتك تعملنا موضوع حلو كده عن دور الكبار في تقديم الرأي وجلسات الصلح

ولك جزيل الشكر

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *تعبتك معايا*​
> *بس ياريت حضرتك تعملنا موضوع حلو كده عن دور الكبار في تقديم الرأي وجلسات الصلح*​
> *ولك جزيل الشكر*​


* ولا تعب ولا حاجة*
*وعد منى أول مافضى هفتح موضوع ...لو نسيت أبقى فكرنى :flowers:*


----------



## girgis2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ولا تعب ولا حاجة*
> *وعد منى أول مافضى هفتح موضوع ...لو نسيت أبقى فكرنى :flowers:*


*
:flowers: :flowers:

*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن نتكلم عن
فترة الخطوبة ولامش ممكن
بمعنى اصح
مااهى الحدود بين
الطرفين  اثناء الخطوبة
والغيرمسموح نعملو
خاص على حد معلوماتى
البوسة ومسك اليدين
وكانو شى عادى
قرات اكتر على النت
رايت انو يجب حضن الخطيبة
تحت مبدا اشعارها بالحب والرتايح والحنان
مستنى ردكم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ممكن نتكلم عن
> فترة الخطوبة ولامش ممكن
> بمعنى اصح
> مااهى الحدود بين
> ...



ياسمير 
مفيش حاجه اسمها حضن ولاالكلام دا في فتره الخطوبه
ليه هو احنا في امريكا 
لالا طبعا حدود العلاقه في الخطوبه
لا تتعدي مسك الايد هما وماشيين في الشارع
وممكن يكون كلام حب بس لايتعدي الحدود فاهمني طبعا
دا من وجهه نظري 
وكان لازم ادخل ارد

​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ياسمير
> مفيش حاجه اسمها حضن ولاالكلام دا في فتره الخطوبه
> ليه هو احنا في امريكا
> لالا طبعا حدود العلاقه في الخطوبه
> ...


:fun_oops: يا مسهل يارب انتى تانى :scenic:
هههههههههههههههههه
كلام جميل ومعقول  بسانااللى قرتو
عن الحب طبعا فى مصر 
انو بيكون فى حضن من الخطيب
كى يجعلها ترتحلو دا اللى قرتو على النت
بخصوص موضوع الحب
ايضا خصوص على البوس طبعا بحدود
هوعلى الخد او فوق الراس 
والله العظيم الكلام دا مش كلامى
علشان محدش يظلمنى
ماهى الحدود بينالطرفين بحدود
والذى يحدث بينهم
من ناحيةالحدود بين الطرفين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> :fun_oops: يا مسهل يارب انتى تانى :scenic:
> هههههههههههههههههه
> كلام جميل ومعقول  بسانااللى قرتو
> عن الحب طبعا فى مصر
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
اه تاني ههههههههه

بص ياسمير هو لازم الحب يكون
بالحاجات دي 
ماممكن يكون بالافعال بالنظرات بالاحساس
بأي حاجه 
ولالازم الاحضان والبوس 
الكلام دا يستحسن يكون بعد الزواج
ففففففففقط
انت قولي مين قالك كدا بس :bomb:

واترك اي حد من الرجال في المنتدي يرد عليك 

​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> اه تاني ههههههههه
> 
> بص ياسمير هو لازم الحب يكون
> ...


ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
كلام مظبوط وجميل
اممممممم
فاهمك كويس 
هسيب رد للرجالة طبعا
واشكر تعب محبتك للرد عليا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*والله يا سمير انت حالم بلاش تصدق كل شئ تقراه في النت*


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *والله يا سمير انت حالم بلاش تصدق كل شئ تقراه في النت*


والله يا خيتى
هيفاء انا عاشق ولهان
استطيع فعل ذلك
لكن مش هوافق انى اعمل كدا
لانى مسيحى
....................
وطبعا هكلم اب اعترافى
مخصوص  فى الموضوع
دا كويس انى افتكارت


----------



## marcelino (4 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال لكل شاب ماهو مفهومك عن العيب ؟ 

( طبعا اللى قرا روايه العيب لـ يوسف ادريس ينساها هههه )​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*شوي شوي على نفسك وش عشقه بس.. دير بالك على دراستك.. الا انت كم عمرك سمير؟*


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *شوي شوي على نفسك وش عشقه بس.. دير بالك على دراستك.. الا انت كم عمرك سمير؟*


بس هى تيجى واعمل فيها
سلمان خان
اواميتاب بتشان:bomb::bomb:
هههههههههه
قال شوى شوي:fun_oops:
ههههههههههههههههه
اناخلصت دراسة وعندى 22 سنة
شغلى اعمال كتابية:new4::new4:


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*متابع *


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*العيب انك متبقاش عارف ان العيب عيب 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*مصطبتكم صايره مغبره عليها غبار رشو عليها ماء يرحمكم الله*


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الميه قاطعه من الصبح 
لو عندك انتى مايه رشي


----------



## marcelino (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مصطبتكم صايره مغبره عليها غبار رشو عليها ماء يرحمكم الله*




مش عارف الموضوع تاعبكم فى ايييييه 

عاجبنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كدةةةةةةةة ​


----------



## marcelino (5 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *العيب انك متبقاش عارف ان العيب عيب
> *​



أفادك الله​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			الميه قاطعه من الصبح 
لو عندك انتى مايه رشي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


افتح لكم موضوع يعني؟ اخاف صاحب المصطبه يزعل وش اسوي مو طايق وجودنا هنا*


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)

لو عندك موضوع حابه تناقشيه  مفيش مشكله افتحى المووضوع اللى فى نفسك


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> افتح لكم موضوع يعني؟ اخاف صاحب المصطبه يزعل وش اسوي مو طايق وجودنا هنا*



*أهم حاجة يا هيفا يكون موضوعك يفيد الراجل وشخصيته أكتر لأن دي مصطبتنا

وأعتقد انكم **- اللهم لا حسد - **مش ناقصين افادة وفهم

*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*صدقتك يا اوسي بس جرجس صدمني وطير الموضوع مني
هو انتو عندكم مشاكل ياجرجس؟ انتم رجال مشاكلكم وقضاياكم محدوده*


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *صدقتك يا اوسي بس جرجس صدمني وطير الموضوع مني
> هو انتو عندكم مشاكل ياجرجس؟ انتم رجال مشاكلكم وقضاياكم محدوده*


*
بناءااا على آيه بتقولي ان مشاكلنا محدودة ؟؟

هو الراجل ده مش لازم يعرف يشيل مسئولية ؟؟

وفي ظل تغير الظروف والناس والأفكار والدنيا كلها يبقى هتزيد مشاكلنا كترة وصعوبة وتعقيد

وكون الراجل كتوم أو مش بيتكلم عن مشاكله ده مش معناه انه معندهوش مشاكل*

​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن ناخد
رايكم
فى الحب
من النظرة الاولة واسبابو اية
وعلاجو ازاى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحُب من أول نظرة مالوش أسباب ...*
*ومالوش علاج الا اذا تزوجت ممن أحببتها *
*لو ما تزوجتش يظل ذكرى جميلة للأبد تتمنى عودة لحظتها من جديد*
*أو*
*تنام مع " الوسادة الخالية " ... *


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الحُب من أول نظرة مالوش أسباب ...
> بالعكس الاسباب هى
> اولاممكن تعتمد على شكل البنت
> طريقتها اسلبوها
> ...


*وسوف تنزل الدموع عليها ايضا*


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الحب من اول نظرة مالوش علاقه بشكل البنت او اسلوبها 
انت اول ما بتشوفها بتلاقى مزيكا حسب الله جوه ... خلاص 
لا بتلحق تشوف شكلها ولا بتعاملها 
وبعد ما تعاملها تقول استغفر الله العظيم انا شكلى حبيت ابن عمى 
ومع ذلك الحب بيجبرك انك تكمل وبينسي كل عيوبها 
وبعدها يا تكمل بجواز وتتنكد بقيه عمرك 
يا تسيبها وهى تتجوز ويبقى معاها عيال وانت جنب الحجة بتقشر البصل 
وتقعد تغنى يااريتنى 
لغايه ما تلاقى واحده تخطفك 
ساعتها هتفتكرها وتقول يااااااااااااااااااه 
انا كنت بحب صندل زمان


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مفيش حاجة اسمها حب من اول نظرة
فيه افتتان او انجذاب من اول نظرة
انما تحب حد مجهول ما عدا شكله الخارجى ده مسموش حب !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*أفتتان + أنجذاب = أعجاب من أول نظرة *
*أعجاب من أول نظرة + تعامل = تثبيت الأعجاب*
*تثبيت الأعجاب + تبادله = حب من أول نظرة *
*تجيبها كدة تجيلها كدة ...هى كدة *
*خد لك وردة :flowers:*


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2012)

كل دى مراحل انت كتبتها , بدأت بأعجاب بأول نظرة , وانتهت بحب (واخد بالك بدأت وانتهت يعنى اخر حاجة حصلت الحب مش اول حاجة) , ووارد تبدأ باعجاب من اول نظرة ومنتهيش بحب  والقصة تنتهى عند الاعجاب, يبقى مفيش حاجة اسمها حب من اول نظرة , ومنطقيا مينفعش تحب كيان مجهول متعرفش حاجة عنه غير شكله , دى قناعتى الشخصية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> *كل دى مراحل انت كتبتها , بدأت بأعجاب بأول نظرة*


*لو على الأعجاب من اول نظرة ...كان زمانى باحب نص بنات البلد*
*فيه واحدة بتخطفك*
*عارف يعنى أية بتخطفك ؟؟*
*تلقى نفسك ماشى وراها لغاية باب بيتها *
*وهى شايفاك وعاملة نفسها من بنها ...مش واخدة بالها*
*وتلقاها تقولك ( بعد حوالى سنتين كدة ) *
*يااااه ...*
*مش دة القميص  اللى كنت لابسه أول مرة شفنا بعض فيها ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*هو لسة عندك ؟؟؟*
*خد لك وردة تانية :flowers:*


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب رايكم اية فى الحب المجنون
اى يعنى حب اللى بنشوفة
فى الافلام الهندى
ربنا يسترها
استاذى عبود
*خد لك وردة تانية :flowers:*


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2012)

> عارف يعنى أية بتخطفك ؟؟
> تلقى نفسك ماشى وراها لغاية باب بيتها


ده طبقا لقناعتى تعريفه "الافتتان"  , وفيزيائيا دى مواد كيماوية وتدفق هرمونات , طبعا دى مشاعر حلوة وانا مجربها , بس ده مش الحب بالنسبة لى ,
الحب بالنسبة لى يتطلب معرفة اعماق اللى قدامك , وبالتأكيد اعماقه دى مش حاجة تعرفها من شكله او جسمه , و"المعرفة" متجيش من غير بعنصر "الوقت" مش من أول نظرة:flowers: , وخدلك وردة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> ده طبقا لقناعتى تعريفه "الافتتان" , وفيزيائيا دى مواد كيماوية وتدفق هرمونات , طبعا دى مشاعر حلوة وانا مجربها ,


* يبقى انت كنت بتجرب فى معمل كيميا ...:smile02*
*وانا باتكلم عن تجربة شخصية حدثت بالفعل ...*
*معرفش حكاية الهرمونات دى بصراحة مش هقدر أفيدك يعنى *
*



بس ده مش الحب بالنسبة لى ,

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياجدع دة بيبقى لذيذ وحلو وحاجة كدة ماتعرفش لية ولا امتى *
*بالنسبة لى انا عمرى ماحسبتها كدة ...*
*رايى الشخصى ان الحب دة مش صفقة تجارية ...*
*الصفقات التجارية بتبقى جافة واحد + واحد = اتنين ( مخصوم منهم ضريبة المبيعات ) :smile02*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*فكرتنى بفيلم ( جرى الوحوش ) بتاع نور الشريف ومحمود عبد العزيز وحسين فهمى*
*لما بيجوزوا بت موزة زى فلقة القمر ...وليلة الدخلة عايز يكلمها عن مشاعره*
*فبتقول له البوسة مش بوسة !!!!*
*دى عبارة عن تدفق هرمونات وكربوهيدات ....هههههههه*
*رقد فيها ماقامش :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2012)

> رايى الشخصى ان الحب دة مش صفقة تجارية ...


ولا ده رأيى , بس انا شايف فيه معايير معينة للحب علشان يكون ناضج والا هيبقى لعب عيال ورومانسية حالمة وشغل افلام غير واقعى
ومش علشان مختلفين تسخر من قناعتى
وخدلك وردة تانى وكفاية عليك كدة :flowers:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> ولا ده رأيى , بس انا شايف فيه معايير معينة للحب علشان يكون ناضج والا هيبقى لعب عيال ورومانسية حالمة وشغل افلام غير واقعى
> *ومش علشان مختلفين تسخر من قناعتى*
> وخدلك وردة تانى وكفاية عليك كدة :flowers:


*مين اللى قال انى باسخر من قناعتك ؟ بالعكس*
*الفكرة انى ماليش فى الكيميا ومتعقد منها بسبب دروس الواد :smile02*
*وعلى فكرة ساعات الأفلام وشغلها بيتحقق على أرض الواقع من غير ما ندرى *
*بنت راجل مليونير عنده مجموعة شركات شوف مواصفاتها : جميلة جداً- شيك - بنت ناس - متربية *
*( غير ) - عربية بى أم 318 - فيلا فى التجمع بتاعتها - بتصيف كل سنة فى أوروبا  ..!!!! *
*حبت ولد محاسب بسيط فى شركة مافيهوش اى ميزة عن أى شاب تانى - راتب بسيط -  أبن ناس - معندوش عربية ...!!!!*
*شايف الفروق قد أية ؟؟؟*
*تزوجته ( بمباركة أهلها طبعاً ) وخلفت منه ولد ووبنت *
*أتعين فى شركة من شركات والدها ( الله يرحمه ) زيه زى أى موظف عادى ووصل لدرجة مدير حسابات*
*لو شفتهم هما الأتنين ( حالياً ) تقول دول لسة مخطوبين أو عروسين فى شهر العسل *
*أنا عن نفسى ما عرفش بأى معايير هى أختارت الولد دة !!*
*دى قصة واقعية مش من خيالى ....*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين اللى قال انى باسخر من قناعتك ؟ بالعكس*
> *الفكرة انى ماليش فى الكيميا ومتعقد منها بسبب دروس الواد :smile02*
> *وعلى فكرة ساعات الأفلام وشغلها بيتحقق على أرض الواقع من غير ما ندرى *
> *بنت راجل مليونير عنده مجموعة شركات شوف مواصفاتها : جميلة جداً- شيك - بنت ناس - متربية *
> ...


 
*نايس*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *نايس*


*دة بجد يا أحمد وحصل *
*والبنوتة زى فلقة القمر كمان ...يعنى أى شاب متريش وغنى يتمناها ...لدرجة فى فرحها كانوا بيسألوا مين دة ؟*
*وعشان أية وأزاى باباها وافق على دة .....ووووووووو*
*لكن تقول أية فى الحب وسنينه *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*انتو هربتوا من عند الستات ولا ئيه؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلا الواحد ملوش غير مصطبته 
احنا نهزر هناك وهنا نتكلم في مواضيع هادفه 


تعلم ايه يا شب منك ليه 
لو الحته اللي انت ماشي معاها اتعاكست 
كتير هيقولي لازم احافظ عليها ومتخانقش وهي معايا 


بس انا واحد من ضمن الناس مش بعرف امسك نفسي وبتخانق 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *انتو هربتوا من عند الستات ولا ئيه؟ *


اطردوا ههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مع السلامو عليكم يا شباااااااااب ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اطردوا ههههههههههه​



* يا هلا وغلا بضيوفنا الحلوين 

شايفه كرم الاخلاق :a63:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا هلا وغلا بضيوفنا الحلوين
> 
> شايفه كرم الاخلاق :a63:
> *​


كرم اخلاق ايه طب واحد نسكافيه او بيبسى 
​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​​​
> تعلم ايه يا شب منك ليه
> لو الحته اللي انت ماشي معاها اتعاكست
> كتير هيقولي لازم احافظ عليها ومتخانقش وهي معايا
> بس انا واحد من ضمن الناس مش بعرف امسك نفسي وبتخانق ​


*أنت طالب رأى فقهى ( فتوى يعنى ) ؟*
*وألا رأى مثالى والا نظامك اية ع المسا ؟*
*وبعدين أية ( حتة ) دى ؟؟ البنات فى التوبيك المجاور يقولوا علينا أية بس ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كرم اخلاق ايه طب واحد نسكافيه او بيبسى
> ​ ​



 بس كده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كرم اخلاق ايه طب واحد نسكافيه او بيبسى ​


* مين هيحاسب ان شاء الله ؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت طالب رأى فقهى ( فتوى يعنى ) ؟*
> *وألا رأى مثالى والا نظامك اية ع المسا ؟*
> *وبعدين أية ( حتة ) دى ؟؟ البنات فى التوبيك المجاور يقولوا علينا أية بس ؟*


هههههههههههههه علشان تعرفوا الفرق بس ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت طالب رأى فقهى ( فتوى يعنى ) ؟*
> *وألا رأى مثالى والا نظامك اية ع المسا ؟*
> *وبعدين أية ( حتة ) دى ؟؟ البنات فى التوبيك المجاور يقولوا علينا أية بس ؟*



* يا ريت يا كبير 
الارأي من جميع الجهات 

وبعدين حته احسن من الموضه اللي طالع وبيقولوا عليها جثه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * مين هيحاسب ان شاء الله ؟*


حضراتكم اكيد بس استنوا لما بقيت البنات تيجى علشان نطلب كلنا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * مين هيحاسب ان شاء الله ؟*



* عندي انا الواجب ده يا حج 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وبعدين حته احسن من الموضه اللي طالع وبيقولوا عليها جثه *


*جثة ؟؟؟*
*مش معقول يا عياد ...بلتييى بلتييى ...*
*أسمها نتاية ..:t31:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا ريت يا كبير
> الارأي من جميع الجهات
> 
> وبعدين حته احسن من الموضه اللي طالع وبيقولوا عليها جثه
> *​


يادى النيلة نطلع من دى نلاقى الانيل 
​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جثة ؟؟؟*
> *مش معقول يا عياد ...بلتييى بلتييى ...*
> *أسمها نتاية ..:t31:*


اسخم من ستى الا سيدى نورتم المحكمة انتوا التنين ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جثة ؟؟؟*
> *مش معقول يا عياد ...بلتييى بلتييى ...*
> *أسمها نتاية ..:t31:*




* لا دي بتتقال في جامعه الدول ومحي الدين 
خلينا في حته وجثه علشان الرقابه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يادى النيلة نطلع من دى نلاقى الانيل
> ​ ​




 بتقولي حاجه يا خالتي ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بتقولي حاجه يا خالتي ؟


لا يا عمى ولا اشى ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا يا عمى ولا اشى ​



 بحسب :t32:


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جثة ؟؟؟*
> *مش معقول يا عياد ...بلتييى بلتييى ...*
> *أسمها نتاية ..:t31:*



عبود ايه ده ياعبود ؟ يع يع :yahoo: مش معقولة تجرح مشاعرنا الركيكة ( الرقيقة ) بالكلام ده 
انت واقف عند بتاع فراخ ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بتقولي حاجه يا خالتي ؟


*يا عم احنا مالنا ومالهم*
*خلينا فى موضوعنا ....*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بحسب :t32:


مصطبتكم دمها تقيل اووووووى انا رايحة مصطبتنا احلى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عبود ايه ده ياعبود ؟ يع يع :yahoo: مش معقولة تجرح مشاعرنا الركيكة ( الرقيقة ) بالكلام ده
> انت واقف عند بتاع فراخ ؟


حمدلله على السلامة يا انجل انا كنت لسة ماشية بيوقوا الفاظ ياى وحشة خالص ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عبود ايه ده ياعبود ؟ يع يع :yahoo: مش معقولة تجرح مشاعرنا الركيكة ( الرقيقة ) بالكلام ده
> انت واقف عند بتاع فراخ ؟



*هل تعليمي ان في اللغه العربيه " بمناسبه حصه النحو اللي هناك "
ان ركيكه ليها معني مختلف تماماً عن رقيقه 
ويعتبر المضاد بتاع الكلمه ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا عم احنا مالنا ومالهم*
> *خلينا فى موضوعنا ....*




*خلينا يا كبير 
قول نعمل ايه ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مصطبتكم دمها تقيل اووووووى انا رايحة مصطبتنا احلى ​



* حد بعتلك عزومه 
انتي اللي جيتي من نفسك 
واخدتي واجبك 
وكمان مش عاجبك 
يا ساتر عليكم 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * حد بعتلك عزومه
> انتي اللي جيتي من نفسك
> واخدتي واجبك
> وكمان مش عاجبك
> ...


فين واجبى ده والنبى ده انتوا اخر بخل فى الدنيا هات النسكافيه وانا امشى على طول بس متنساش بتاع انجل كمان ويكون فى مج احمر ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حمدلله على السلامة يا انجل انا كنت لسة ماشية بيوقوا الفاظ ياى وحشة خالص ​



* احنا اللي بنقول الفاظ بردوا ؟

علي الاقل احنا عارفين معني الكلام اللي بنقوله 
مش صاحبتك تي اللي وصفتكم  بـ " ركيكه "

اللي ليها معني تاني خالص هههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فين واجبى ده والنبى ده انتوا اخر بخل فى الدنيا هات النسكافيه وانا امشى على طول بس متنساش بتاع انجل كمان ويكون فى مج احمر ​



* ارجعي صفحتين تلاقي المج منور الصفحه 
نصسكافيبه من ابو اربعين جنيه جايبه من كافيه جامد في جامعه الدول 
مش من ابو 3.5 علي قهوه بلدي 
احنا فنجريه اوي ونفهم في الواجب ههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عياد انا حطيت المعنى المقصود بين قوسين ( مش ليك اى حجة بقا ) :t13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بس كده


تسلم على الواجب ده بس فين المج الاحمر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عياد انا حطيت المعنى المقصود بين قوسين ( مش ليك اى حجة بقا ) :t13:



*وهل لو انا قولت عربيه " متوسيكل " 
هتفهمي انا اقصد انهي فيهم ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تسلم على الواجب ده بس فين المج الاحمر​



* الحق عليا مجبتلكيش المج الاحمر اللي بيجي هديه مع البرطمان النص كيلو 
تمنه 2.5 من ابو النمرس 
جبتلك في فنجان صيني مستورد 
الطقم بتاعه بسبع بواكي 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهل لو انا قولت عربيه " متوسيكل "
> هتفهمي انا اقصد انهي فيهم ؟
> *​


انتوا مش لقين غلطة لينا ​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انتوا مش لقين غلطة لينا ​ ​




* لا احنا مش لاقين وقت نرد علي كل غلطاتكم ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * الحق عليا مجبتلكيش المج الاحمر اللي بيجي هديه مع البرطمان النص كيلو
> تمنه 2.5 من ابو النمرس
> جبتلك في فنجان صيني مستورد
> الطقم بتاعه بسبع بواكي
> *​


لا انا متواضعة مليش فى الشكليات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا انا متواضعة مليش فى الشكليات​



* واحنا ناس بنجيب حاجه حلوه علشان احنا ناس حلوه 
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:

*اهو بصي*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*أيش سوى وانا غايب ؟*


----------



## i do not know (10 سبتمبر 2012)

معلش اسمحولي ادخل مصطبتكم بس كنت عايزة اعرف رأيكم في حاجة مهمة جداااا
بالنسبة لاي شاب ايه مدي تأثير شكل الجسم علي ارتباطه باللبنت اللي بيحبها ؟؟؟؟؟
يعني لو بتحبها بس هي تخينة زيادة او رفعية زيادة او فيها عيب جسمي سواء ملحوظ او غير ملحوظ دي حاجة مش بايدها بيبقي ايه موقفكم من ده ؟؟
ياريت مكونش ضيف تقيل عليكم وياريت تجاوبوا بجد مش كلام وخلاص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

i do not know قال:


> معلش اسمحولي ادخل مصطبتكم بس كنت عايزة اعرف رأيكم في حاجة مهمة جداااا
> بالنسبة لاي شاب ايه مدي تأثير شكل الجسم علي ارتباطه باللبنت اللي بيحبها ؟؟؟؟؟
> يعني لو بتحبها بس هي تخينة زيادة او رفعية زيادة او فيها عيب جسمي سواء ملحوظ او غير ملحوظ دي حاجة مش بايدها بيبقي ايه موقفكم من ده ؟؟
> ياريت مكونش ضيف تقيل عليكم وياريت تجاوبوا بجد مش كلام وخلاص



*ده سؤال مهم 
زمان كان اختيار الزوجه اما 
ان الواحد يختار بقلبه 
او يختار بعقل 
لكن دلوقتي ومع الاسف في شريحه كبيره بتختار بعنيها 

وراي الشخصي 
العيب لو كان وزن زياده في حدود المعقول 
او نحافه في حدود المعقول مش اوفر اوي يعني 
مش مشكله او مش عيب 
انما مثلاً انها تكون مشوها 
او الشكل الخارجي مش مقبول معتقدش اني هرتبط بيها 
وحكمي ده مش مبني علي الشكل بس 
لازم تكون في معايير تانيه اهم زي الاخلاق والطباع 
والمستوي التعليمي والفكري 

ومتجيش تقولي طيب افرض انت بتحبها مش ممكن تتغاضي عن العيب ده 

هرد عليكي بانها لو كانت غير مقوبله شكليا 
هحبها ازاي من البدايه ؟
*​


----------



## Critic (10 سبتمبر 2012)

> بالنسبة لاي شاب ايه مدي تأثير شكل الجسم علي ارتباطه باللبنت اللي بيحبها ؟؟؟؟؟
> يعني لو بتحبها بس هي تخينة زيادة او رفعية زيادة او فيها عيب جسمي سواء ملحوظ او غير ملحوظ دي حاجة مش بايدها بيبقي ايه موقفكم من ده ؟؟


ما هو انا لو حبتها يبقى جذبتنى , يبقى مش شايف فيها عيب
اما لو من غير ما احبها , فطبعا الجسم عامل مؤثر جدا لمدى انجذاب الشاب للبنت , ومفيش مواصفات قياسية عامة , لأن دى اذواق 
ممكن نفس البنت حد يشوف جسمها حلو وحد تانى يشوف جسمها مش كويس
وعلى فكرة فى اغلب الأحوال مينفعش يكون "مش بأيديها" , والدليل ان فيه بنات كتير بتخس وبنات رفيعة جدا بتتخن , يبقى الموضوع مش قدر ولا مستحيل تغييره , كل حاجة فى الموضوع ده بقا ليها حل , بس البنات هى اللى بتكسل تبذل شوية مجهود وفى الآخر تتضايق انها مش راضية عن جسمها وحساه مش جذاب !

اما لو حبتها بهيئة معينة , وبعدها مثلا تخنت او رفعت جدا) فدى مشكلة برضو ! لأن زى ما قلتلت دى اذواق , وهتبقى مشكلة على مستويات كتير لو ابتديت احس انى مبقتش منجذب لجسها


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> وعلى فكرة فى اغلب الأحوال مينفعش يكون "مش بأيديها" , والدليل ان فيه بنات كتير بتخس وبنات رفيعة جدا بتتخن , يبقى الموضوع مش قدر ولا مستحيل تغييره , كل حاجة فى الموضوع ده بقا ليها حل , بس البنات هى اللى بتكسل تبذل شوية مجهود وفى الآخر تتضايق انها مش راضية عن جسمها وحساه مش جذاب !



كريتك عارف ان فيه بعض القوانين تمنع انك تتكلم على الناس اللى وزنها زايد وتقول انها غلطتهم او ذنبهم او انهم كسالى :99:

كريتك نتكلم جد فيه اوقات كتييييييييييييييييييرة بيكون الموضوع فعلا مش بأيديها وديه حاجات انا شوفتها يا اما بيكون وراثة يا اما مشاكل فى الغدة الدرقية مثلا ( ديه ممكن تخليها تخينة اوى او رفيعة اوى على حسب ) وممكن مشاكل فى ال ****bolism عملية الحرق عندها بطيئة وضعيفة جدا فحتى لو اكلت كميه صغيرة فهى بتتخن بردو بسبب ان الحرق عندها ضعيف 
عموما احنا ( الشرق اوسطيين ) الحرق عندنا ضعيف وبطئ عن الغربيين مثلا وديه حاجة فى الجينات الوراثية والانسان مش ليه دعوة بيها 
صراحة حرام نقول عليهم كسالى فيه ناس كتير بجد مش بأيديها وانا اعرف بنات مستعدة تموت نفسها لدرجة انها ممكن تاخد ادوية تخسيس مضرة وجربت كل الريجيمات اللى فى العالم ومش نافع لان طبيعتها كده 
ومتنساش ان عملية الريجيم نفسها عمليه قاسية جدا ومتعبة ومكلفة وبتسبب اكتئاب شديد فى بعض الاوقات


----------



## Critic (10 سبتمبر 2012)

> كريتك عارف ان فيه بعض القوانين تمنع انك تتكلم على الناس اللى وزنها زايد وتقول انها غلطتهم او ذنبهم او انهم كسالى
> 
> كريتك نتكلم جد فيه اوقات كتييييييييييييييييييرة بيكون الموضوع فعلا مش بأيديها وديه حاجات انا شوفتها يا اما بيكون وراثة يا اما مشاكل فى الغدة الدرقية مثلا ( ديه ممكن تخليها تخينة اوى او رفيعة اوى على حسب ) وممكن مشاكل فى ال ****bolism عملية الحرق عندها بطيئة وضعيفة جدا فحتى لو اكلت كميه صغيرة فهى بتتخن بردو بسبب ان الحرق عندها ضعيف
> عموما احنا ( الشرق اوسطيين ) الحرق عندنا ضعيف وبطئ عن الغربيين مثلا وديه حاجة فى الجينات الوراثية والانسان مش ليه دعوة بيها
> ...


انا مش بتكلم عن الحالات دى وطبعا مقصدتش التعميم وسورى لو اتفهم من كلامى كدة
انا بتكلم عن حالات (اعرفها) ليل نهار تشتكى من جسمها ومفكرتش اصلا تبذل اى مجهود علشان تغير من جسمها !! او بتدعى انه بتبذل مجهود وهى من اول كام يوم ولا كام اسبوع بتكبر دماغها
ثم زى ما قلتلك دى اذواق , ودى نعمة من ربنا , مفيش بنت ف نظر كله جميلة ولا بنت فى نظر كله وحشة , فكل بنت ليها اللى يشوفها حلوة زى ما هى بطبيعتها


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا مش بتكلم عن الحالات دى وطبعا مقصدتش التعميم وسورى لو اتفهم من كلامى كدة
> انا بتكلم عن حالات (اعرفها) ليل نهار تشتكى من جسمها ومفكرتش اصلا تبذل اى مجهود علشان تغير من جسمها !! او بتدعى انه بتبذل مجهود وهى من اول كام يوم ولا كام اسبوع بتكبر دماغها
> ثم زى ما قلتلك دى اذواق , ودى نعمة من ربنا , مفيش بنت فظر كله جميلة ولا بنت فى نظر كله وحشة , فكل بنت ليها اللى يشوفها حلوة زى ما هى بطبيعتها




اوك كريتكو فهمت قصدك برائة المرة ديه 
انت عارفنى فى مواضيع الوزن ديه بالذات :99:
واكيد الدنيا اذواق و زى مابيقولو beauty is in the eye of the beholder 
بس صدقنى بجد يمكن علشان انت مش جربت الريجيم بجد صعب جدا فأنا بقدر انهم مش بيكملو لانه بجد مرهق جسديا ونفسيا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*تلاتة أنيفيزيبل هنا ؟؟؟*
*لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder


 *أو خدوا عينى شوفوا بيها :99:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تلاتة أنيفيزيبل هنا ؟؟؟*
> *لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



* ربك ساترهم بقي يا عوبد 


بس هفضهوملك انا  :t30:
انا وكريتك وانجل 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ربك ساترهم بقي يا عوبد *​
> 
> *بس هفضهوملك انا :t30:*
> *انا وكريتك وانجل *​


*ههههههههههه*
*طول عمرك صاحب واجب*
*ما تخضرونى ياجدعان خلينى أشوف اللى مستخبى *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أو خدوا عينى شوفوا بيها :99:*




لامونى اللى غارو منى قالولى ( القاف التونسية ) واش عاجبك فيها  جاوبت اللى جهلو فنى خدوا عينى شوفو بيها 
ههههههه احب لطفى بو شناق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *طول عمرك صاحب واجب*
> *ما تخضرونى ياجدعان خلينى أشوف اللى مستخبى *



* بس كده يا عوبد 

عبود عبده عبود

بس علومه الاخضر مش بيشوف الانفيزبول 
انا حسيت بوجودهم مش اكتر 
المشرف فما فوق اللي بيشوفهم 
هههههههههههههههه
جرعه احباط بقي نعمل ايه 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لامونى اللى غارو منى قالولى ( القاف التونسية ) واش عاجبك فيها جاوبت اللى جهلو فنى خدوا عينى شوفو بيها
> ههههههه احب لطفى بو شناق


*هو لطفى المشنوق غناها ؟*
*دى مقولة شهيرة عن الراحل " يوسف شاهين "*
*عملها اغنية فى احد افلامه اللى ما بتتفهمش :99:*


----------



## bob (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اوك كريتكو فهمت قصدك برائة المرة ديه
> انت عارفنى فى مواضيع الوزن ديه بالذات :99:
> واكيد الدنيا اذواق و زى مابيقولو beauty is in the eye of the beholder
> بس صدقنى بجد يمكن علشان انت مش جربت الريجيم بجد صعب جدا فأنا بقدر انهم مش بيكملو لانه بجد مرهق جسديا ونفسيا


*طيب انا جربت الرجيم يا نانسي هو فعلا متعب بس احساس رائع بعد ما تحسي بالتغيير
هي كل الفكرة اللي عايز يزيد او يقل لازم يكون هو عايز كده 
without pain no gain*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بس كده يا عوبد *​
> *عبود عبده عبود*​
> *بس علومه الاخضر مش بيشوف الانفيزبول *
> *انا حسيت بوجودهم مش اكتر *
> ...


*خلاص*
*أعملونى مشرف*
*أو فما فوق دة ....مين اللى فما فوق ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

بوب قدرة الاحتمال تختلف من شخص للتانى 
علشان كده مش ينفع اعمم تجربتى على الاخرين يعنى اللى اقدر احتمله انا ممكن بالنسبة لغيرى يبقا غير محتمل وقاتل :smi420:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلاص*
> *أعملونى مشرف*
> *أو فما فوق دة ....مين اللى فما فوق ؟؟*



* فما فوق ؟
عليك بقي وعلي دونا وروك 
شوف مين فيهم ياخد منك خلو ويديك عضويته 
او يديك شريطه هديه كده 
وهتوحشنا بعدها :t30:
*​


----------



## bob (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بوب قدرة الاحتمال تختلف من شخص للتانى
> علشان كده مش ينفع اعمم تجربتى على الاخرين يعنى اللى اقدر احتمله انا ممكن بالنسبة لغيرى يبقا غير محتمل وقاتل :smi420:


*طالما التجربة نجحت قدامي ليه محاولش حتي !!*


----------



## i do not know (10 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب خلاص بلاش التخينة والرفعية عشان مضايقكم موضوع الريجيم ههههههههههه 
انا اصدي لو في عيب او نقص خلقي لو ملحوظ وانت مقتنع بشخصيتها هتوافق؟؟؟ ولو مش ملحوظ وانت برضو مقتنع بيها وعرفت بعدين او معرفتش خالص لغاية م اتجوزتوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## girgis2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

i do not know قال:


> طيب خلاص بلاش التخينة والرفعية عشان مضايقكم موضوع الريجيم ههههههههههه
> انا اصدي لو في عيب او نقص خلقي لو ملحوظ وانت مقتنع بشخصيتها هتوافق؟؟؟ ولو مش ملحوظ وانت برضو مقتنع بيها وعرفت بعدين او معرفتش خالص لغاية م اتجوزتوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*
أنا هجاوبك بس بشكل عام طبعاااا على حسب كلامك المتاح

لو ملحوظ ومش مقبول هيبقى مفيش توافق من أساسه زي ماقالك الاخوة قبلي وفي الحالة دي هقتنع بشخصيتها ازاااي وأنا متعاملتش معاها أصلاااا ؟؟

لازم يكون على الأقل مقبول عشان يكون في تعارف وتعامل لمعرفة الشخصية

لو مش ملحوظ وعرفت بعدين ولكن قبل الجواز فمن الطبيعي العاطفة اللي اتكونت من خلال تعاملي معاها ممكن تخليني أتغاضى عنه

لكن لو عرفت بعد الجواز وكانت حاجة أساسية ومينفعش تستخبى سعتها هكون مش مبسوط لأنها خبت عليا

*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

> لكن لو عرفت بعد الجواز وكانت حاجة أساسية ومينفعش تستخبى سعتها هكون مش مبسوط لأنها خبت عليا



واستخبت عليك ليه قبل زواج؟ هو ينفع تخبيه شئ اساسي مثلا فاقده اصبع او رجل او يد


----------



## girgis2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> واستخبت عليك ليه قبل زواج؟ هو ينفع تخبيه شئ اساسي مثلا فاقده اصبع او رجل او يد



*
ما أنا مش عارف برضة
أنا قولت هجاوب بشكل عام لأن السؤال نفسه كان كدة :*
​ 


i do not know قال:


> طيب خلاص بلاش التخينة والرفعية عشان مضايقكم موضوع الريجيم ههههههههههه
> انا اصدي لو في عيب او نقص خلقي لو ملحوظ وانت مقتنع بشخصيتها هتوافق؟؟؟ ولو مش ملحوظ وانت برضو مقتنع بيها وعرفت بعدين *او معرفتش خالص لغاية م اتجوزتوا*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*
طبعاااا هي المشكلة ان بيكون في حساسية طبعاااا في الكلام ده

أنا رأيي ان كل واحد وكل واحدة يكونوا مقتنعين بنفسهم عشان ميحسوش بأن في نقص لأن الاحساس نفسه صعب

هو احنا ما شاء الله يعني مهو كلنا عندنا عيوب

بس المهم مين اللي هيكون عنده العيب ده مقبول أو مش عيب أصلاااا بل على العكس ممكن يكون ميزة عنده وهو ده اللي نهتم بيه

*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب بسالكم ممكن تتزوجون وحده قزمه يعني ماتطولش ماهم الاقزام موجودين ولاتعتبرو ده نقص؟*


----------



## girgis2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *طيب بسالكم ممكن تتزوجون وحده قزمه يعني ماتطولش ماهم الاقزام موجودين ولاتعتبرو ده نقص؟*



*ههههههههه
ياستي مش عملية نقص ولا حاجة

نظرياااا لازم يكون في توافق برضة في الطول

يعني ينفع واحد طويل وعريض مثلاااا يتجوز واحدة قزمة أو العكس ؟؟

*​


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله ما شاء الله​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله​



* ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 
العلي العظيم :t30:
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايوه ياجرجس ينفع الحب يصنع المعجزات ومالو يعني طويل وقزمه او قزمه وطويله او ضعيف ومتينه او العكس كلو خلقة ربنا*


----------



## Strident (10 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مش سهل...خصوصاً في مصر والبلاد الشرقية حيث لا مفهوم للخصوصية والحرية...وحيث الضغط الاجتماعي غير معقول وشديد جداً....

بره ممكن اوي بس يكونوا متربيين بره...عشان يكونوا متربيين على قيم الحرية والمساواة


----------



## Strident (10 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيبي كريتيك....اشمعنى انت لما تلبخ وتخالف القوانين الناس بتفهمك ومش بتشتكيك للادارة؟

انت حبيبي انت عارف.....ممكن عشان انت تتحب بصراحة فالناس مش بتحب تزعلك حتى لو خالفت قوانين


----------



## i do not know (11 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أنا هجاوبك بس بشكل عام طبعاااا على حسب كلامك المتاح
> 
> لو ملحوظ ومش مقبول هيبقى مفيش توافق من أساسه زي ماقالك الاخوة قبلي وفي الحالة دي هقتنع بشخصيتها ازاااي وأنا متعاملتش معاها أصلاااا ؟؟
> ...



صح كلامك ميرسي جدااااااا لرأيك الواقعي بس مش مبسوط دي هتأثر علي علاقكتم ولا ممكن تحس انها مكنش ينفع تقول عشان كده خبت عليك وده ممكن يغفرلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## i do not know (11 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> موضوع مش سهل...خصوصاً في مصر والبلاد الشرقية حيث لا مفهوم للخصوصية والحرية...وحيث الضغط الاجتماعي غير معقول وشديد جداً....
> 
> بره ممكن اوي بس يكونوا متربيين بره...عشان يكونوا متربيين على قيم الحرية والمساواة




كلامك مظبووط بس انا بتكلم عن رأي الشاب بشكل شخصي بغض النظر عن الضغوط


----------



## girgis2 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

i do not know قال:


> صح كلامك ميرسي جدااااااا لرأيك الواقعي بس مش مبسوط دي هتأثر علي علاقكتم ولا ممكن تحس انها مكنش ينفع تقول عشان كده خبت عليك وده ممكن يغفرلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟



*
هو على حسب الحاجة اللي خبتها ومدى تأثيرها

بصراحة الكلام كدة عام ومعلشي مش هقدر أجاوبك على سؤالك*
​


----------



## Critic (11 سبتمبر 2012)

> حبيبي كريتيك....اشمعنى انت لما تلبخ وتخالف القوانين الناس بتفهمك ومش بتشتكيك للادارة؟


فين ده يا عم الحج خالفت القوانين ؟


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

مش فيه اخ كده قال لك الكلام عن وزن حد او مش عارف ايه مخالف للقوانين؟

انا اتفاجئت برضو على فكرة مكنتش اعرف ان فيه قانون كده


----------



## Critic (11 سبتمبر 2012)

> مش فيه اخ كده قال لك الكلام عن وزن حد او مش عارف ايه مخالف للقوانين؟
> انا اتفاجئت برضو على فكرة مكنتش اعرف ان فيه قانون كده


لا مفيش قانون بيقول كدة 
انا قارى القوانين كويس :t33:


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> لا مفيش قانون بيقول كدة
> انا قارى القوانين كويس :t33:



ده انت فايق....انا مش عارف مين اللي متخيل اني هاقعد نص ساعة اقرا القوانين دي مابتخلصش!


----------



## i do not know (11 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> لكن لو عرفت بعد الجواز وكانت حاجة أساسية ومينفعش تستخبى سعتها هكون مش مبسوط لأنها خبت عليا
> 
> *​


طب الحاجات الاساسية دي زي ايه ف رأيك كشاب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## girgis2 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

i do not know قال:


> طب الحاجات الاساسية دي زي ايه ف رأيك كشاب ؟؟؟؟



*هو طبعاااا الحاجات الأساسية واللي ممكن تكون مش ملحوظة مش هتكون مرتبطة بالشكل الخارجي أو الجسماني بشكل عام

دي حاجات ممكن تكون هي عارفاها ومقالتش عليها عشان حساسية الموقف وفي الحالة دي هيكون فيه غش

مرض وراثي مثلاااا عندها وهيكون ليه تأثير عليها أو على الأولاد فيما بعد ومقالتش عليه
عيب خلقي يعيق العلاقة أو الانجاب

العيوب والأمراض كتييير وعشان كدة المفروض تكون كل حاجة على بينة وفحوص قبل الجواز عشان ميكونش فيه مفاجئات غير سارة بعد كدة وهيكون في تأثير على علاقتهم فيما بعد ده غير الغش

هو اللي يرضى بالانسان اللي أمامه كشريك حياة لازم يرضى بيه على علته ويكون عارف كل حاجة عنه ولو مرضيش بيه من الأول يبقى خلاص مش نهاية الكون يعني
*​


----------



## i do not know (11 سبتمبر 2012)

انا اصدي لو في عيب خلقي مش ظاهر لكن انت فعلا بتحبها ومتعرفش ده ايه هيكون رد فعلك لما تعرف هل هتسيبها او هتكمل بس مش راضي او فعلا هتحس ان دي حاجة مش بأيدها ؟؟؟؟ معلش انا غلست بالاسئلة الكتير بس بجد عايزة اعرف


----------



## girgis2 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

i do not know قال:


> انا اصدي لو في *عيب خلقي مش ظاهر* لكن *انت فعلا بتحبها* ومتعرفش ده ايه هيكون *رد فعلك* لما تعرف *هل هتسيبها* او *هتكمل بس مش راضي* او فعلا *هتحس ان دي حاجة مش بأيدها* ؟؟؟؟ معلش انا غلست بالاسئلة الكتير بس بجد عايزة اعرف



*ما أنا قولت لو عيب خلقي ومش ظاهر وملهوش تأثير على العلاقة اللي بينا يبقى خلاص هتغاضى عنه

بس بصراحة مش فاهم أنا هسيبها ليه طالما هي حاجة بسيطة زي ما بتقولي ؟؟
وأكيد أي عيب خلقي أو مرض هي ملهاش زنب فيه أو مش بايدها ولكن الفكرة ان الحاجة دي هل هتعيق العلاقة ولا لأ ؟؟

يعني لو واحد اتقدملك وهو عنده السكر أو التهاب كبدي مثلاااا أو عنده ما يمنعه من الجواز حتى وكل ده مش بايده برضة ولكن هترفضيه عشان دي حاجات أساسية

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

i do not know قال:


> انا اصدي لو في عيب خلقي مش ظاهر لكن انت فعلا بتحبها ومتعرفش ده ايه هيكون رد فعلك لما تعرف هل هتسيبها او هتكمل بس مش راضي او فعلا هتحس ان دي حاجة مش بأيدها ؟؟؟؟ معلش انا غلست بالاسئلة الكتير بس بجد عايزة اعرف



ما توضحى أكتر  .......تقصدى إيه عيب خلقى غير ظاهر

 يعنى مثلا ثقب فى القلب

يعنى مثلا عندها كلية واحدة مش إثنين 

يعنى مثلا عندها رحم صغير = رحم طفلة

خليكى واضحة و دقيقة

عشان تعرفى رأيهم بصراحة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ما توضحى أكتر
> عشان تعرفى رأيهم بصراحة


*فى بعض الاحيان ...يتم تأويل الآراء الى ( سوء نية ) من صاحبه*
*وقد يصل الأمر الى  أزدرائه ( هو ) شخصياً :t16:*


----------



## zama (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> ممكن اطرح سؤال حرج جدا , وطبعا رجالى فقط  , ومفيش ولا بنت هتجرؤ تتكلم اساسا
> السؤال خطر فى بالى لعدة ايام , ومش عارف الاقيله جواب
> الانسان لما بيجوع : بياكل , بيعطش : بيشرب , محتاج حب : بيلجأ لأصحابه
> محدش فينا كرجالة يقدر ينكر ان بيجيله وقت يحس ان احتياجه الجسدى بيزن عليه
> ...


 
بعد إذن حضراتكم أعبر عن رأيئ ، لتلك المداخلة القديمة الزمن و المتزامنة الوجود لنا ..

هذه بـ صـــــــــــــ13 ـــــــــــــــ رقم 128 *(( * )) *

==

*مبدئياً :*

* ) أتعجب لا لـ حال الكاتب _ الأحترام له _ بل لما يُشير لوجوده القلم (( بالرغم من 

أنني تمرست لـ تقبل ذلك لا قبوله )) لما يكون الجنس حرج طالما لم ينتج عنه أي 

مساوئ للجسدنة أو للنفس ؟؟ !!

* ) للأسف ، الموضوع للذكور و حسب ، محيط بيئة الكنف يتغيب بها الكثير ، علي سبيل 

الذكر و هي الموضوعية التي ينتج بمحو تطبيقها (( الفصل ، عدم الكمال النسبي 

للنتيجة لتهميش إحدي الحقوق ألخ )) رأيئ ..

*ثانياً :* كلمة " إباحية " لفظة من مصدر " يُـبيح " ، ذلك يعني أن الأمر به قمع و ظلال تُظهر بعكس ما تبطن ..

* ) لا أعني إطلاقاً التخلي عن الكرامة و الأخلاق و لست مُنحل أو دعاية للعربدة ..

* ) لا أأمل بـ بث فسق أو أي شئ هدام أو دخيل لـ أصل الوجود الأنساني ..

* ) لا أتطرق لـ خدش الحياء لـ كون أن الجنس شئ جارح إطلاقاً ، بل إحترماً لحدود القناعات و عدم التعدي ..

*ثالثاً* : (( *الحاجة لابد أن تُسدد* _ سيتضح بسطر تلو الأخر _ بعدم هدم الأخريات و إلا لما كانت حاجة أساسية لأن أصل كياننا ليس متناقض يلتهم محوره )) 

لا أود إقناع الغير بل أكتب حروفي للتعبير عن قناعتي و كفي ، لكلٍ منا عباءة هدايته ..

*رابعاً *: أتكلم هنا بلسان شخصي _ نوعاً ما و أحتفظ بالبقية للخصوصية _ تجاه مختصر 

أصول القيّم ..

*قيّم مجتمعية* : فهي نسبية و وضعية و متوارثة _ مختطلة الألوان بزمانها _ تنقسم تلك 

القيّم بنوع محيطها ، فهي ليست ثوابت بل مجرد مربتة لـ أواصر الصلات ليس أكثر من 

ذلك القدر و بالتالي لا تاخذ دور المُشرع _ الذي ينبغي و أن يكون نضجه ذاتي ليس 

مستمد خارجياً أو بالإكتساب _ بل ننقح كيف نُشرع لـ نُصدر رواسخنا لـ ذاتنا و ذواتنا معاً .. 

*قيّم عقائدية* : موجزاً لـ رأيئ ، العقيدة من تفسيرات رؤئ _ لـ اُناس أي ليست ثوابت _، 

إن كانت هكذا لما  تأخذ دور منبر قرارنا ؟؟ برأيئ لأنها تخدم أفكار فئة عن أخري ، 

(( للفكرة الواحدة أكثر من مفسر و فئات تتباين عقائدها مظهراً و مضموناً )) ، 

مثال بالإختصار كي لا اُسهب المعني 

(( مظاهر سربلة رواد العقيدة تتغير بالأزمان ، القداس الألهي به التعديلات _ أو الإضافات أو الثانويات _ الكثرة و أمثلة النصوص بكتب موضوعها ، ألخ ))

أعلم هنا أن قيّم عقائدية مقصود بها جانب فكري و أن مثالي المطروح جزء منه بالمظهر ، لكني وددت التلميح لمتغيرات طبائع الأمور بما فيها العقائد ..

الفحوي بمختلف الأديان _ لا أتطرق لفروع مهما بلغت من صيت _ هو الإيمان بالأنسانيات 

التي سُبكنا علي شاكلتها لنصل لـ أساسنا و هو الخالق الأوحد للكون ، أي حروف أخري 

لا أنظر لها بإزدراء كلا ، لكن أصنفها بنواميس النزعة لا دينية (( معني الكلمة الإلهية )) ..

*خامساً : *أنا لم و لن *أهرب* ، لدي سعة قبول متنوعة *فلن أكبت* ، قمت بتسطير 

حياتي و بكبواتها و أكاليللها فليس لدي هاجس *للتلاهي* لأن لكل شئ حقه و حينه ، 

ما بقناعتي *لا أنكره* لأنه بخارجها ليس إنكاراً ..

*سادساً* : لدي ثورة بمفاهيمي _ بداخلي _ نشبت إزاء قراري بالأنفصال عن إرثي لكل 

معني ، نتجت إبان رمقات تطلع تراكمية بالتزامن مع ضغط ما بشأنه ، 

الخطأ هنا _ الذي أود أن أستكتب الجمع حظره لدرء الإيقاع بـ الشرك فيه _ هو عدم 

صحة الإحلال و التبديل بمرحلة واحدة أو أهبة خطوة واحدة حتي لو البديل جاهز تنميقه 

، لأن ذلك عبء بالمقدرة تجاه مواجهة أساليب القدامي و تأصيل الحديث ، أحياناً يشعر 

المرء بالعري أو الزلزلة و لـ صقل ذلك يكلفك الكثير *و *هيهات الكثير ..

ينتج من ذلك _ حيث ما يخص ذكر الحديث _ الزواج و الرهبنة ،

الزواج : ليس الغرض منه الأستسقاء أو الإمداد الجنسي إطلاقاً _لأنه ليس هناك قمع للحاجة بشكل مظهره روحي و مضمونه عدم نضج _ بل التكيف و التعايش *و *الحنان ..

الرهبنة : ليس الغرض منها أتربة البراري _ و إلا لتوفر ذلك بزيارات جبلية _ لكني حددت ما منها رغبتي و هو الوحدة بـ الذات أنا ..

*سابعاً* : 1 ) *البتولية تعني _ برأيئ _ جسدياً* : حفظ عدم تواجد نسل بعلاقات عمادها رغبة و حسب ..

2 )* البتولية تعني _ برأيئ _ نفسياً* : ألا يُصاب إمرء بجروح غائرة نتيجة مشاعر التسويف تاجها ..

3)* حق النشوة* : هو قبل الشبق هو حق مشروع للآدميين سواء أعترفوا به أو قاموا 

بتصنيفه طبقاً لـ أنظمة إجتماعية بها الكثير من المعرقلات *_* ليس المقصود مادياً بل 

تختصر بالفكر الذي سيتبع بمراسم تلك العلاقات " بيت ع الصخر " شاهد عيان *_* المثبطة للشروع به ..

4)* حق الصحة الفكرية و النفسية و الجسدية* : الصحة النفسية نتاج تردد الأفكار و 

تستشعر بيانها خلايا الجسد ، يجب عدم إهمالهم أجمع ، المزايدة لأي نوع منهم ع 

الأخر يمثل مملكة منقسمة علي ذاتها ..

*التعقيب :*

بـ إتباع تلك العناصر الأربع مجتمعين معاً و عدم خرقهم ، ينتج الآتي : 

*1 )* نضج بالحق الجنسي ، لا أعمال فظة يخجل لها العقد النضيد لا للجنس لكن لأثارها السلبية المترتبة عليها ..

*2 )* ينتج مقدرة لعدم النظر لـ  إمرأة لـ إشتهائها لأن بوقتها ليس للشهوة وجود لأنها ليست مكبوتة أو مغفلة أو منكرة بل تتم بشكل صحي يقترب للآلية 
_ كمخرج يحاكي الطبيعي بدون مشاعر _ دون نتائج سلبية تضر بالأخر 
أو بالذات لأن حينها يتم التنفيذ الجنسي لا بشكل إستهلاكي أو إدماني أو خرق نوعي 
" مثلي نشاذ  أو بـ ذوي الأربع " ، لأن آنذاك لا حاجة للتشتت ، *الوقاية تمت و التنفيث* *اللا مُضر* _ قياساً بأعلي الذكر _ *تم* ، كل ذلك بشرط النضج المعرفي ..

الجنس كالهواء و الماء للناس كافة ، 

هناك الكثير من معتزلينه بصدق _ ليس الطبيعي *لكن *نوع من أنواع التوهب ، *بالتالي *الحاجة غليه ليست دونية أو عار _ لكن هؤلاء تطبعوا بـ زي جديد ..

الجنس ليس معيب أو مشين طبقاً *للمعايير السابقة* ..

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*(( * ))* أشكر حضراتكم السماح لي بـ  إستعادة التعليق بالقديم ، أرجو قبول تعفف مقصد
حروفي برغم ظاهرها ، كل حرف مسئولية نبض أسلوبي بالتطلع فقط ، حفاظاً علي مزولة توقيت عرض الأقتباس و عدم تعارضه مع مسار الحديث الآن ، أعتذر عن الرد إن وُجد لزوم له ، تلك قناعاتي و لكم قناعاتكم ، إحترامي للجميع ..


----------



## girgis2 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*
عايز أطرح سؤال في المصطبة هنا
آيه رأيكم ؟؟*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*اطرح وش تنتظر ؟*


----------



## girgis2 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اطرح وش تنتظر ؟*



*
مليش نفس*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الظاهر اننا اتعدينا منكو :smile01 مصطبتنا مهجورة


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

المشكله فى مواضيع كتير رجالى نفسنا نتكلم فيها براحتنا

 بس نعمل كدة ازاى ونبقى براحتنا ازاى طول ما فى اختراع اسمه

 الفضووووول الانثوى :act23:​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ياسلالالالالالالالالالام؟ يامارسلينو ؟ على اساس ان انتو مش موجودين عندنا :act23: وبعدين اصلا القسم مش مخفى ده على مرأى ومسمع شعوب الارض كلها :smile01:smile01


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب ما تعملو موضوع اسمو المصطبة المشتركة و تريحو نفسكو
او حتى مصطبة حريمي رجالي ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مش محتاجين يعملو كده ياموكى احنا كده كده موجودين على قلبهم :smile01:smile01


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ياسلالالالالالالالالالام؟ يامارسلينو ؟ على اساس ان انتو مش موجودين عندنا :act23: وبعدين اصلا القسم مش مخفى ده على مرأى ومسمع شعوب الارض كلها :smile01:smile01



انا عن نفسي مش بدخل موضوعكم ومش عندى فضول انى ادخله ابدا

لان المره اللى دخلته فيها ما شاء الله المواضيع كانت قويه ومش هااايفه زى مواضيعنا كدة اللى بنرغى فيها وبنعد فى صفحات كتيره على الفاضى

وبعدين ياختى الموضوع مكشوف لكله بس اسمه يندرج تحت بند رجالى يبقى بنت تدددددخله ليييييييه :act23:​


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> طيب ما تعملو موضوع اسمو المصطبة المشتركة و تريحو نفسكو
> او حتى مصطبة حريمي رجالي ​




أقترحتهااااااا وحياتك علشان انقذ موضوعى وفى عضو نفذها فعلا 

بس تقريبا الموضوع دة العسل بتاعه زيادة مش قادرين يسيبوه فى حاله :smile01​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا عن نفسي مش بدخل موضوعكم ومش عندى فضول انى ادخله ابدا​
> لان المره اللى دخلته فيها ما شاء الله المواضيع كانت قويه ومش هااايفه زى مواضيعنا كدة اللى بنرغى فيها وبنعد فى صفحات كتيره على الفاضى​
> وبعدين ياختى الموضوع مكشوف لكله بس اسمه يندرج تحت بند رجالى يبقى بنت تدددددخله ليييييييه :act23:​


 
لالالالالالالا يامارسلينو يمكن انت دخلت فى الاول كانت المواضيع شعر وكريمات :smile01:smile01 بس بجد بعدين فيه مواضيع حلوة بجد 
وبعدين ياسيدى هو المكان يحلى من غيرنا ؟ 
على رأى الست اليسا عقلى قالى ضلى حلى لون الليل   :smile01


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مواضيع حلوة بجد ؟ اكيد مانيكير وباديكير وايشادو .. على فكره بحب الايشادو التركواز 

ياستى مقولناش حاجه اكيد مش هايحلى من غيركم 

بس بردو محتاجين spase  تبقى بتاعتنا كدة نروق دماغنا ونرتب حياتنا وعلشان مين ؟

ماهو علشانكم وعلشان راحتكم و رضاكم 

بخطب انا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

لالالالالالالالا يامارسلينو بجد مش باديكير ومانيكير خالص ادخل انت وشوف 
ماشى ياسيدى صعبت عليا ممكن نسيبكم 5 دقايق ايه رأيك ؟:smile01:smile01

لا خدوا راحكتوا ياشباب :new8:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> أقترحتهااااااا وحياتك علشان انقذ موضوعى وفى عضو نفذها فعلا
> 
> بس تقريبا الموضوع دة العسل بتاعه زيادة مش قادرين يسيبوه فى حاله




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقني انا ماكنتش بدخله 
بس كان بيجيلي فضول بصراحة لما بلاقي اخر مشاركة بنت هي اللي كتباها
فبدخل اشوف هي كاتبة ايه
غيرة على صحباتي بقى 
اخاف لا تضربوها ولا حاجة في المصطبة بتاعتكم

و بعدين اتضحلي ان بنات المنتدى بتاعنا بمية راجل هههههههه

و بعدين دي حاجة تبسطكم لما تبقى المصطبة بتاعتكم عليها اقبال جماهيري جامد ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

[QUOTEمواضيع حلوة بجد ؟ اكيد مانيكير وباديكير وايشادو .. على فكره بحب الايشادو التركواز 

ياستى مقولناش حاجه اكيد مش هايحلى من غيركم 

بس بردو محتاجين spase تبقى بتاعتنا كدة نروق دماغنا ونرتب حياتنا وعلشان مين ؟

ماهو علشانكم وعلشان راحتكم و رضاكم 

بخطب انا 
][/QUOTE]

لا بجد خلاص نسيبكم تدردشو براحتكم يا عم 
ماهو طلع في مصلحتنا يا انجل
و علشان رضانا
لما تعوزونا في حاجة نادو علينا بس
او افتحو الباب فجأة هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
انتو بنات ميعجبكمش  العجب
وحبسى واالنعمة الكويل فيكم


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ياموكى هو الباب مفتوح لينا على طول :smile01
مش كده يامارسو ؟ :smile01:smile01


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صدقني انا ماكنتش بدخله
> بس كان بيجيلي فضول بصراحة لما بلاقي اخر مشاركة بنت هي اللي كتباها
> فبدخل اشوف هي كاتبة ايه
> ...




نضرب مين يابنتى  خلينا ساكتين  

البنات هنا بتاكل حيتان صاحيه​


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ياموكى هو الباب مفتوح لينا على طول :smile01
> مش كده يامارسو ؟ :smile01:smile01



والله يا اخت انجل هو احيانا هيكون مفتوح  :smile01​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> والله يا اخت انجل هو احيانا هيكون مفتوح  :smile01​


اهو بيجيب هوا بردو :smile01:smile01


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب ارسو على حل بقى 
علشان انا كدة اتلغبط
ادخل ولا مش ادخل هههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اهو بيجيب هوا بردو :smile01:smile01




اه هوا وفضولييييين :act23:​


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> طيب ارسو على حل بقى ​[/QUOTE
> 
> اددددددددددددددددخلى
> 
> ...





moky قال:


> علشان انا كدة اتلغبط​
> ادخل ولا مش ادخل هههههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

قشطة 
لو احتاجتونا في حاجة 
نادو علينا 
احنا في المصطبة بتاعتنا 

هنتكلم في مواضيع لولبية جهنمية 

سي يو ليتر ( انجليزي بقى و كدة )​


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> قشطة
> لو احتاجتونا في حاجة
> نادو علينا
> احنا في المصطبة بتاعتنا
> ...



يعنى اول الرد كأنى بكلم واحد على الناصيه فى خناقه

واخر الرد كأنى بكلم بنت من جادرن سيتى 

هنتجنن قريب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يعنى اول الرد كأنى بكلم واحد على الناصيه فى خناقه
> 
> واخر الرد كأنى بكلم بنت من جادرن سيتى
> 
> هنتجنن قريب​


ههههههههه ما هى دى وظيفتنا فى الحياه يا مارسلينو ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2012)

هو ايه حصل هنا ؟ مش كان فيه موضوع هنا تقريبا ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

_*هههههههههههههههههه  
ايه المصطبه المشكله دى ؟
*_​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههه
> ايه المصطبه المشكله دى ؟
> *_​



هرام هرام صعبانيين عليا جدا 
انا ممكن اخد توكيل المصطبة ديه :yahoo: لاعادة ترميمها :yahoo:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هرام هرام صعبانيين عليا جدا
> انا ممكن اخد توكيل المصطبة ديه :yahoo: لاعادة ترميمها :yahoo:


*هههههههههههه
اه  مهى الحاجات دى بتكون موهبة
:a63::a63::a63:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> اه  مهى الحاجات دى بتكون موهبة
> :a63::a63::a63:
> *​



طيب انت بتطلعلى لسانك ليه دلوقتى ؟ 
مفروض انا اللى اغيظكوا :yahoo:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب انت بتطلعلى لسانك ليه دلوقتى ؟
> مفروض انا اللى اغيظكوا :yahoo:


*تغظينا  على ايه بس اجرى اجرى استخدمى موهبتيك فى حته تانيه 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *تغظينا  على ايه بس اجرى اجرى استخدمى موهبتيك فى حته تانيه
> *​



هههههه احنا كده بهدلنا الموضوع خالص مارسلينو هيجى يقتلنا


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه احنا كده بهدلنا الموضوع خالص مارسلينو هيجى يقتلنا


تؤتؤ  ليه لغة الجمع دى  يبهدليك 
انا كلها يومين ومسافر ههههههههههههههه
الف مبروك عليكى البهدله
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## marcelino (26 أكتوبر 2012)

يا حول الله يارب​


----------



## girgis2 (5 يناير 2013)

*عندما تكون المرأة بعيدة كل البعد عن الفهم*


*مساء الخير 
*
*كل سنة وأنتم طيبين

*​*عن كتاب: **"ما لا يقوله الرجال للنساء" لـــ " ماجي هاميلتون".*​*What Men Don’t Talk About " for " Maggie **Hamilton *​
*
عندما تكون المرأة بعيدة كل البعد عن الفهم*


*الرجل بحاجة حقيقية إلى المزيد من المساعدة لفهم المرأة. لكن ما أثار إهتمامي أثناء حواراتي مع الرجال هو عدد المرات التي أعرب فيها الرجال عن عدم فهم النساء لهم. وقد ذهب بعضهم لأبعد من ذلك وإعترفوا بأن الأمر أنهكهم إلى الحد الذي جعلهم يستسلمون لما تتصوره المرأة من إفتراضات حتى إن كانت خاطئة. الكثير من الرجال سوف يلجأون إلى أقل قدر من المقاومة بدافع الشعور بأنهم لا يملكون القدرة على التعبير التي تملكها المرأة فيما يخص العلاقات الشخصية. أعرب هؤلاء الرجال عن شعورهم بالإنهاك أثناء الحديث مع زوجاتهم وكيف أن الزوجات يكون لهن دائماً الكلمة الأخيرة في مثل هذة المناقشات. تقول "إريما كورتس": "على الورق قد يبدو بعض الرجال قمة في الروعة والعظمة والشاعرية العاطفية‘ ولكن في اللغة الشفهية الرجولية أو الذكورية يبدو الرجل خجولاً وحتى أحمق بعض الشئ وخاصة عند التحدث مع إمرأة لا يشغلها سوى البوح بمشاعرها الدافئة طوال الوقت". ينظر الرجل إلى المرأة دائماً بإعتبارها أكثر تفوقاً منه على مستوى الحديث والعاطفة والتعبير عن ذاتها‘ مما يدفع الرجل فعلياً إلى إلتزام الصمت. عندما تحدثت مع أحد مرتادي عيادة الطبيب النفسي "ألون جراتش" عن زوجته التي تلح عليه في إحتياجاتها العاطفية أقر أخيراً قائلاً: "إنها تسحق قدرتي على الإستجابة لمتطلباتها".*



*"أعتقد أن هذا يرجع إلى الطريقة التي يتجاوب بها معظم الرجال مع المواقف وخاصة المواقف التي تنطوي على مشاعر‘ نحن نعطي دائماً الإنطباع بأننا أحاديو البعد ونتصرف بشكل شبه متوقع. أجد أنه يكون دائماً من الأسهل أن تتصرف بالطريقة المتوقعة على أن تسعى للتعبير عن نفسك ومكنوناتها". "تيم" ‘ 25 عاماً.*



*يجب أن تدرك المرأة أن العديد من الرجال يرون أنهم يفتقدون التفهم في علاقتهم بزوجاتهم. تكمن المشكلة في جزء منها إلى طريقة التناول أو التعامل مع العاطفة. إن المرأة ليست بطبيعتها فقط أكثر تعبيراً من الرجل‘ ولكنها أيضاً أكثر إستشعاراً لكل الإيحاءات كما أنها تعشق التفاصيل. أما الرجل في المقابل فإنه يتناول الأشياء أو يأخذها كما هي. إن الطريقة التي تتحدث بها المرأة لن تكون فقط محيرة بالنسبة للرجل‘ وإنما أيضاً يمكن أن تنهك الرجل لأنه يشعر أن كل ما يتفوه به سوف يُساء فهمه.*



*"التحدث مع المرأة هو أشبه ما يكون بالتحدث مع رئيس العمل. إن كنت تُجري حديثاً مع بعض الأصدقاء الرجال فسوف تمضي في العادة على خير ما يرام وبدون أي إساءة للفهم. لن يتخطى الحديث المستوى المقصود ويكتسب أبعاداً أخرى قد يُفرض عليك تفسيرها فيما بعد مثلما يحدث عند حديثك مع إمرأة. إن الأمر أشبه بـــ "لم يكن لديَّ فكرة أن هذا هو شعورك حيال الماء‘ إذن هذا يعني أننا لا يمكننا شراء منزل جديد لأن هذا سوف يكون له أثر على البيئة". وهكذا أرد قائلاً: "لم أكن أدري أن ما أقوله يمكن أن تكون له كل هذة الأبعاد". "ألكس" ‘ 35 عاماً.*​​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

ايه رايكم يا شباب فى المرأه المتسلطه اللى تحب تسيطر وتلغى شخصيا الراجل اللى معاها 

انا شوفت مثال واحد على ارض الواقع وساب فيا انطباع مش حلو على النوع دة من المرأه ..

عادى ممكن كلامها يمشى من منطق ان كلامها هو الصح أو رأيها هو الصائب ..

لكن انها تبقى واخداها عند وتحكم بدون سبب يبقى لا محتاجه وقفه .. لا وقفه ايه ؟ دى عايزة صاروخ ارض ارض 

النوعيه دى بتحب تلغى الشخصيات اللى حواليها لمجرد انها تمشى كلامها وخلاص 
​


----------



## girgis2 (15 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> ايه رايكم يا شباب فى المرأه المتسلطه اللى تحب تسيطر وتلغى شخصيا الراجل اللى معاها
> 
> انا شوفت مثال واحد على ارض الواقع وساب فيا انطباع مش حلو على النوع دة من المرأه ..
> 
> ...



*مفيش فايدة
الراجل هيفضل طول عمره صامت والمصطبة دي هتفضل طول عمرها نايمة :smile01

محدش عنده إجابة وافية للسؤال ده يا جدعان ؟!*
​


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *مفيش فايدة
> الراجل هيفضل طول عمره صامت والمصطبة دي هتفضل طول عمرها نايمة :smile01
> 
> محدش عنده إجابة وافية للسؤال ده يا جدعان ؟!*
> ​




هههههه يابنى عادى دة شئ متوقع ..

اى مكان فى حته شرقيه التجمع تلاقيه بس عند الحته الناعمه :new6:

غير كدة مش هتلاقى 

يلا بينا نروح المصطبه النسائيه بقى هههههه 

الناس كتير هناك (رجاله اكتر من بنات) وبيتكلموا فى مواضيع هادفه جدا :fun_lol:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> هههههه يابنى عادى دة شئ متوقع ..
> 
> اى مكان فى حته شرقيه التجمع تلاقيه بس عند الحته الناعمه :new6:
> 
> ...



*أها ..............ما إحنا دخلنا عندكوا

قولتوا لنا : برة

بس لو تحب أقولك رأيى فى الموضوع دا : ما عنديش مشكلة
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يناير 2013)

ابخرها لكم الليله ان شاء الله انتظروني .. بشتري البخور والعود..  .. وان شاء الله تطيب مصطبتكم هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> ايه رايكم يا شباب فى المرأه المتسلطه اللى تحب تسيطر وتلغى شخصيا الراجل اللى معاها​


*النوعية دى موجودة فعلاً *
*لكنها بتتقابل عند راجل يميل الى الخنوع ويستلذه*
*كلاهما متقبل هذا ويريده *
*يعنى م الآخر بيكملوا بعض*
*لا هى معيوبة ولا هو كمان معيوب *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ابخرها لكم الليله ان شاء الله انتظروني .. بشتري البخور والعود.. .. وان شاء الله تطيب مصطبتكم هههههه


 :yaka::yaka::yaka:
 جبت لك اللازم يا هيييووووف ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## girgis2 (17 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> هههههه يابنى عادى دة شئ متوقع ..
> 
> اى مكان فى حته *شرقيه* التجمع تلاقيه بس عند الحته الناعمه :new6:
> 
> ...



*طيب ليه خصصت كلامك ده على الشرق بس

هل أنت عارف أحوال الراجل في الغرب مثلاً ؟؟

هل في الغرب التجمع بيكون في الحتة الخشنة برضة ؟؟ :t9:
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أها ..............ما إحنا دخلنا عندكوا
> 
> قولتوا لنا : برة
> 
> ...



*السؤال ده يخصنا ويفيدنا إحنا كرجال يا إيريني

فقولي رأيك عادي يعني طالما هتفيدينا كرجال
ومعتقدش إن الأخ مارسو هيمانع طالما هتفيدينا
 *​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *النوعية دى موجودة فعلاً *
> *لكنها بتتقابل عند راجل يميل الى الخنوع ويستلذه*
> *كلاهما متقبل هذا ويريده *
> *يعنى م الآخر بيكملوا بعض*
> *لا هى معيوبة ولا هو كمان معيوب *​



*مش دايماً يا أستاذ عبود الراجل بيستلذ بالإنتهاك ده اللي بيحصله لكرامته وشخصيته وكيانه كراجل من مراته** !

عشان كدة الأخ مارسلينو بيسأل آيه الحل مع النوعية دي ؟؟

أنا برضة شوفت عينة من النوعية دي وجوزها مكانش قادر عليها في البداية
لكن دوام الحال من المحال
والقوي فيه اللي أقوى منه
وأول ما عيالهم كبروا - طلعوا عينيها - وأبوهم نفسه إتقوى بيهم ضدها بعد كدة
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

*طيب إعطونا مثال للمرأة المتسلطة كدة

و إحنا نتفاهم​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *مش دايماً يا أستاذ عبود الراجل بيستلذ بالإنتهاك ده اللي بيحصله لكرامته وشخصيته وكيانه كراجل من مراته** !*​


*لأ ...أنا قلت ( النوعية ) دى موجودة مش قلت دايماً*
*يعنى صنف بس بيحب كدة مش كل الرجالة يعنى مش تعميم*​


----------



## girgis2 (17 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب إعطونا مثال للمرأة المتسلطة كدة
> 
> و إحنا نتفاهم​*



*
نتفاهم على آيه ؟؟

المثال اللي أنا شوفته:

الكلمة كلمتي والشورة شورتي وكل حاجة مكتوبة بإسمي
وقريبك ده حلو ممكن تزوره
وبعد شوية هي تقلب على قريبه ده وتقوله بلاش تزوره تاني !

ولو الزوج إعترض يبقى أي حاجة في إيدها ترميها في وشه
وزي ما بيقولوا ممكن تتمسكن لحد ما تتمكن وبعد كدة تذله ... وهكذا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> نتفاهم على آيه ؟؟
> 
> المثال اللي أنا شوفته:
> ...




هههههههههههه احسن:crazy_pil


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> نتفاهم على آيه ؟؟
> 
> المثال اللي أنا شوفته:
> ...



*يا راجل ....معقولة أى حاجة ترميها فى وشه كدة من غير أى رد فعل منه 

يا دى النيلة

لأ بأة ديه ماسكاله على ذلة :heat:

هههههههههههههههههههه

و الله أعلم*


----------



## girgis2 (18 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا راجل ....معقولة أى حاجة ترميها فى وشه كدة من غير أى رد فعل منه
> 
> يا دى النيلة
> 
> ...



*طب بذمتك أنا إستفدت آيه من فتوتك دي دلوقتي ؟!

على العموم أنا معرفش الذلة اللي بتتكلمي عنها دي

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *المثال اللي أنا شوفته:*​
> 
> *الكلمة كلمتي والشورة شورتي وكل حاجة مكتوبة بإسمي*
> *وقريبك ده حلو ممكن تزوره*
> ...



*مع أحترامى بقى *
*دة راجل خِيخة وشُرابة خُرج كمان *
*دة كدة بكيفه وبمزاجه ومستحلى القعدة والضرب والإهانة*
*ومش شرط يكون مريض نفسى ( علشان الفلسفات اللى هتنط فى خلقتى دلوقتى )*
*مش شرط ...هو بيستكويف من كدة ياجدعان ...أمزجة يعنى*
:bud:
*ومثالك اللى أنت ضربته حالا دة هو تأكيد لكلامى اللى قلته لك قبل كدة* 
*



النوعية دى موجودة فعلاً 
لكنها بتتقابل عند راجل يميل الى الخنوع ويستلذه
كلاهما متقبل هذا ويريده 
يعنى م الآخر بيكملوا بعض

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## girgis2 (18 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مع أحترامى بقى *
> *دة راجل خِيخة وشُرابة خُرج كمان *
> *دة كدة بكيفه وبمزاجه ومستحلى القعدة والضرب والإهانة*
> *ومش شرط يكون مريض نفسى ( علشان الفلسفات اللى هتنط فى خلقتى دلوقتى )*
> ...



*طيب لو هو متكيف ومستحلي الضرب والقعدة والإهانة و ......

أو حتى لو مريض نفسي حسب الفلسفات ههههه

آيه اللي يخلي الكفة تتقلب والأوضاع دي تتغير بعد ما عيالهم كبروا وهو إتقوى بيهم ضدها بعد كدة ؟؟

هي الأمزجة دي بتتغير ؟؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *طيب لو هو متكيف ومستحلي الضرب والقعدة والإهانة و ......*​
> 
> *آيه اللي يخلي الكفة تتقلب والأوضاع دي تتغير بعد ما عيالهم كبروا وهو إتقوى بيهم ضدها بعد كدة ؟؟*​
> *هي الأمزجة دي بتتغير ؟؟*​


*طبعاً بتتغير ...*
*اللى مزاجك فيه النهاردة بعد سنتين تلاتة مالكش فيه*
*يعنى (مثلاً) واحد كان مزاجه يشرب خمرة - دلوقتى مش طايقها*
*واحد كان كيفه سيجارة - أقلع عنها ومش بيطيق ريحتها*
*وبعدين لا ننسى الجانب " الجنسى " فى الموضوع *
*ودة شئ شرحه يطول ومايصحش علشان فيه بنات فى المصطبة*
:smile01
​


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2013)

يا شباب يا نايمين : عايز اعرف رأيكم فى موضوع الحب بعد الجواز 

مين بيعترف بالكلام دة ؟ وعلى اى اساس تاخد اول خطوة فى الارتباط لو انت تؤمن بموضوع الحب يجى بعد الجواز دى 

مال ها اخطب وارتبط واتجوز على اساس ايه ؟ اضحك وافرح وابقى طبيعى واقول اة دة الحب جاى بعد الجواز ؟ طب ازاى ؟

انا عن نفسي مش عارف اخد اول خطوة غير على اساس أو مبدأ 

ازاى هقرب من واحدة واقول هبقى احبها بعدين !! طيب ايه الدافع انى اقرب لها اصلا ؟؟ ازاى هعيش لحظات ما قبل مرحله ( اللى بعد الجواز اللى مفروض يشرف فيها الحب ؟)

محدش يقولى فى حاجه اسمها القبول !!!

قبول ايه ؟ اى حد فينا بيكون عنده قبول من ناس كتير وساعات بينتهى القبول دة والواحد يزهق ويحب يبعد عن اللى كان معجب بيه او متقبل وجودة يعنى

غير لما يكون بيحبه ومشاعر الحب بتميز الاشخاص اللى بنحبهم عن اللى معجبين بيهم .. الاعجاب دة بينتهى فى اى وفت لكن الحب بيدوم وبيستمر 


من ناحيه تانيه بقى .. الايام المنيله اللى احنا فيها دى صعب الواحد يوصل لفتاة احلامه او العكس البنت توصل لفتى احلامها 

كل واحد فيه حاجات نفسه يشوفها او يلاقيها فى اللى هايرتبط بيه علشان يبقى نتيجه الارتباط سعادة وحياة كويسه يكون مستمتع بيها ..

طيب لما تبقى الدنيا مقفله والشخص دة مش لاقيينه نعمل ايه ؟

نشوف اى حد مناسب وخلاص ونقول الجمله الشهيره (الرخمه) الحب هايجي بعد الجواز ؟

طيب وسؤالى (الدائم بقى) : ولنفترض ان الجواز ما شرفش بعد الجواز !!!

نعمل ايه ؟؟ حظ اوفر المره القادمه ؟ 

ولا  عادى مش فارقه دة سنه الحياة جواز وخلفه وعيال ومسؤليه .. الخ الخ

قابلت شباب كتير كل همهم يتجوزا وبس المهم يتجوز اى واحدة بقى وخلاص المهم يتجوز .. بس علشان يرضى الرغبه الجنسيه اللى جواة !!!!!

بجد دة حقيقى وبشوف بعيني .. 

عايز يتجوز وخلاص المهم يرضى رغبته .. اى حاجه بقى بعد كدة بتبقى سهله (فى نظره) وليها حلول 

مش مهم ان كان متوافق مع اللى هايرتبط بيها ولا لا
مش مهم ان كان بيحس ناحيتها شعور حب حقيقى بعيد عن ميل الشهوة اللى ممكن يبقى ناحيه اى انثى
مش مهم ان كان هو نفسه أد مسؤليه الجواز ولا لا
مش مهم ان كان فى عيوب تظهر فى اللى متقدملها وهو مخدش باله منها فى الاول لانه كان مركز على حاجه معينه

وحاجات كتير مش هاتخلص ..

الموضوع معقد وبايخ .. 

نروح يمين ولا شمال الاتنين مقفلين

بس اكتر حاجه مش عجبانى ومش مقتنع بيها هى جمله : الحب بيجى بعد الجواز .. 

فى جزء تانى من الكلام بس دة ها احتفظ بيه لنفسي ​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> يا شباب يا نايمين : عايز اعرف رأيكم فى موضوع الحب بعد الجواز
> 
> مين بيعترف بالكلام دة ؟ وعلى اى اساس تاخد اول خطوة فى الارتباط لو انت تؤمن بموضوع الحب يجى بعد الجواز دى
> 
> ...




انا معاك اوي على فكرة...

ومقتنع ان ﻻزم شوية حب قبل الجواز...

ودي مشكلة حياتي أصﻻً....لأن لو انت يا مارش ينفع معاك 100 بنت انا مينفعليش غير واحدة...
خصوصاً وانا متعلق بين عالمين كده...

بس بصراحة...فرصنا احسن من زمان برضو لأن ع الاقل فيه انترنت وفيه ناس تتعامل معاها اكتر...ويبقى عندك فكرة اكتر ايه اللي انت بتحبه وايه بتكرهه وكده ... افق اوسع يعني


* إنما ايه بقى اللي كنت هتقوله ومخبيه ف قلبك قول قول


----------



## girgis2 (27 يناير 2013)

*هو موضوع معقد فعلاً وبايخ جداً كمان

وعشان كدة الجواز بيكون صفقة للأسف
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

زي ما الحب بيروح بعد الجواز ممكن ييجي الحب بعد الجواز
الناس هي اللي تفكيرها معقد  مش الموضوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> زي ما الحب بيروح بعد الجواز ممكن ييجي الحب بعد الجواز
> الناس هي اللي تفكيرها معقد  مش الموضوع


*لا يا لولو لاول مرة بختلف معاكى عمر الحب ما بيروح بعد الجواز هو ممكن بس المسئولية الزيادة شوية والمشغوليات اللى بتخلى مفيش وقت للكلام زى ايام الخطوبة لكن الحب عمره ما بيروح *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا لولو لاول مرة بختلف معاكى عمر الحب ما بيروح بعد الجواز هو ممكن بس المسئولية الزيادة شوية والمشغوليات اللى بتخلى مفيش وقت للكلام زى ايام الخطوبة لكن الحب عمره ما بيروح *​



انتي بتحكمي من تجربتك انو لسه موجود
ناس تانيه لا
رءيك يحترم طبعا


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتي بتحكمي من تجربتك انو لسه موجود
> ناس تانيه لا
> رءيك يحترم طبعا


*اها كدا مقدرش افتح بقى بكلمة تانى خلاص انا سلمت يا لولو هههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اها كدا مقدرش افتح بقى بكلمة تانى خلاص انا سلمت يا لولو هههههههههه*​


هههههه
عايزين نفك عقده الناس دي قبل ما يعنسو:a63:
يارب يفضلللل موجود عندك يا حبيبتي:wub:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه
> عايزين نفك عقده الناس دي قبل ما يعنسو:a63:
> يارب يفضلللل موجود عندك يا حبيبتي:wub:


*فكى يا اوختى حتى تكسبى ثواب *​


----------



## girgis2 (27 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه
> عايزين نفك عقده الناس دي قبل ما يعنسو:a63:
> يارب يفضلللل موجود عندك يا حبيبتي:wub:



*ههههههه يعني قصدك تقولي إننا معقدين ؟؟*

:11azy: :11azy:

*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)

*على فكرة يا بنات ... مارسو قرب يقرع على ايديكم من كتر ما بيشد فى شعره .. تعالو على مصطبتنا احسن و براح و ترحمو اعصاب الراجل حتى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *على فكرة يا بنات ... مارسو قرب يقرع على ايديكم من كتر ما بيشد فى شعره .. تعالو على مصطبتنا احسن و براح و ترحمو اعصاب الراجل حتى *


*ليه يعنى يا شقاوة ده احنا دخلنا نورناها هو كان حد متكلم اصلا غير اتنين دى المصطبة دايما بتهش وتنش 
صعبوا علينا قولنا ندخل 
بس انا اصلا مش رضيت اعلق على الموضوع غير لما لولو قالت حاجة قولت لازم اقول رايىء *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *ههههههه يعني قصدك تقولي إننا معقدين ؟؟*
> 
> :11azy: :11azy:
> 
> *ههههههههههه*​



ههههههه انت فهمتها ازاي من غير ما اقول 
ههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *على فكرة يا بنات ... مارسو قرب يقرع على ايديكم من كتر ما بيشد فى شعره .. تعالو على مصطبتنا احسن و براح و ترحمو اعصاب الراجل حتى *



دول صعبانين علينا بس:yahoo:
قولنا نحل مشاكلهم قصدي عقدهم:a82:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه يعنى يا شقاوة ده احنا دخلنا نورناها هو كان حد متكلم اصلا غير اتنين دى المصطبة دايما بتهش وتنش
> صعبوا علينا قولنا ندخل
> بس انا اصلا مش رضيت اعلق على الموضوع غير لما لولو قالت حاجة قولت لازم اقول رايىء *​





lo siento_mucho قال:


> دول صعبانين علينا بس:yahoo:
> قولنا نحل مشاكلهم قصدي عقدهم:a82:



*صحاب واجب من يومكم الحقيقة :smil12: بس لو اتضربتو ولا اعرفكم :a63:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صحاب واجب من يومكم الحقيقة :smil12: بس لو اتضربتو ولا اعرفكم :a63:*


*نضرب مين ده اللى يضرب شكلك متعرفناش هههههههه
احنا فينا من ضرب الباب منين طيب *​


----------



## girgis2 (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه يعنى يا شقاوة ده احنا دخلنا نورناها هو كان حد متكلم اصلا غير اتنين دى المصطبة دايما بتهش وتنش
> صعبوا علينا قولنا ندخل
> بس انا اصلا مش رضيت اعلق على الموضوع غير لما لولو قالت حاجة قولت لازم اقول رايىء *​



*هههههههه

منورين بجد ياجماعة 
*​


lo siento_mucho قال:


> دول صعبانين علينا بس:yahoo:
> قولنا نحل مشاكلهم قصدي عقدهم:a82:



*مش عارفين نودي جمايلك دي فين يا حلالة العقد  :t13:
*​ 


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *على فكرة يا بنات ... مارسو قرب يقرع على ايديكم من كتر ما بيشد فى شعره .. تعالو على مصطبتنا احسن و براح و ترحمو اعصاب الراجل حتى *



*يا واد يا عاقل أنت

حكيمة

يعني بتدي حقن :spor2:
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انا معاك اوي على فكرة...
> 
> ومقتنع ان ﻻزم شوية حب قبل الجواز...
> 
> ...



لا الجزء ده أحب أخليه فى الضلمه ​


----------



## marcelino (28 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *هو موضوع معقد فعلاً وبايخ جداً كمان
> 
> وعشان كدة الجواز بيكون صفقة للأسف
> *​




طيب انت هتعمل ايه ؟​


----------



## girgis2 (30 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> طيب انت هتعمل ايه ؟​



*
قول أنت هتعمل آيه ؟؟؟؟
 
 *​


----------



## marcelino (30 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> قول أنت هتعمل آيه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> *​



مش عارف

هشوف اول واحدة مناسبه واجرب كدة الدنيا

انا كل مشكلتى انى ممكن اموت لو فشلت 
علشان كدة واقف فى مكانى مش عايز اقرب من حد

الفشل ده عدوى .. انا افضل واقف فى مكانى معملش حاجه ولا افشل

بس بابا قالى فى موضوع الارتباط ده بالذات طبيعى تفشل وتجرب لحد ما توصل للشخص المناسب 

قالى المهم خد اول خطوة وجرب مش هتفضل تحكم على الامور وانت فى مكانك 

فكرت فى كلامه و اقتنعت بيه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> قول أنت هتعمل آيه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> *​



انتو هتعزمو بعض ع  الردود:t19:
يعني مصطبه فاشله و نايمه وكمان مش عارفين تردو:shutup22:
احنا ممكن نتبرعلكو بردود :smil15:


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> مش عارف
> 
> هشوف اول واحدة مناسبه واجرب كدة الدنيا
> 
> ...




باباك بيفهم....

انا شخصياً مش خايف من الفشل....(طالما قبل الجواز) .. مش خايف نخش في عﻻقة وتفشل...

انا اخاف اكتر بصراحة من الرفض واشيل همه اكتر...


----------



## girgis2 (7 فبراير 2013)

*
يا شبـــاب

ويا رجــــال كبار في القيمة وفي الخبرة

آيه رأيكم نتكلم عن المواهب والقدرات الشخصية لكل فرد ؟؟

هو أكيد مش كلنا عباقرة لكن بالطبع كل واحد فينا وليه ميزاته الخاصة بيه

إزاي بقى الواحد يكتشف مواهبه. قدراته. مميزاته. ميوله سواء في الشغل أو في الحياة بشكل عام

وإزاي يُنَمِيــــــــها ؟؟

أي حد عنده معلومة بخصوص الكلام ده ياريت يشاركنا

الموضوع موضوعكم

*​


----------

